# Walking HADRIAN'S WALL from North Sea to Irish Sea



## Melensdad

Anyone want to come with?  LINK => http://www.visithadrianswall.co.uk/

LINK TO UK'S National Trails website for Hadrian's Wall => http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/hadrianswall/index.asp?PageId=1

My wife and I are in the early stages of planning a walking trip.  Its 88 miles from Wallsend on the east side of England (North Sea side) to the west end of Hadrian's Wall at an inlet to the Irish Sea.  We are thinking a target date of sometime in late May or early June 2014.

Roughly 8 days of walking.  But nights are spent at upscale B&B's, Castles, Manor homes, nicer hotels, etc.  A car will transport luggage from each night's stop to the next, so walkers will take a moderate size day-pack with water, snacks, rain gear, etc, but your real luggage will be carried by vehicle.  Breakfast is provided at each stop.  Lunch and dinner is not provided as part of the trip, so that would be an added cost.  As is transportation to and from the UK, and to/from the starting point/destination point.  

I say roughly 8 days because there may be a 1 day side trip to another Roman area ruin that is off the actual wall route.

Cost of this trip is 575 British Pounds for the hotels, breakfasts, and luggage transport.  The tour company also provides guide books, works out the itinerary, logistics, etc.

Anyone want to go?  Seriously.  Tour companies say they can accomodate groups.  Kids are NOT welcome, this is an adults only trip.

A couple of the Tour Companies we are considering => http://www.hadrianswall.ltd.uk/walks.html and  http://www.macsadventure.com/us/tour-113/hadrians-wall-walk


----------



## tiredretired

That's about 11 miles per day.  The Romans didn't work that hard building that thing.

Seriously, sounds like a nice vacation.  Have a great time and don't forget to take plenty of pics.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I haven't seen the whole wall.  I've seen parts of it but not the whole thing.  That could be a lot of fun .... if the weather is nice.  By nice, I mean not pouring with rain and 8 days without rain might be some sort of record for Scotland.   

To be honest, I'm in no shape to be walking 88 miles in 8 days.  After day one I'd be riding with the luggage in the car.  

Keep us informed.


----------



## Doc

Sounds like a fun vacation.   If I were retired I would love to do that trip, but like ETF I wonder if my knees would hold up for a walk like that.  The first few days might not be bad but the cumulative affect might hit at day 5, 6 or 7.   But, if you took 8 hours to walk 11 miles that is a nice slow pace.  No rush for sure.   I do think it would be quite the experience.   Maybe one day I'll be able to give it a try.   I look forward to the pics.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> That's about 11 miles per day.  The Romans didn't work that hard building that thing.
> 
> Seriously, sounds like a nice vacation.  Have a great time and don't forget to take plenty of pics.



That is actually considered a SLOW walk.  5 to 6 days is far more aggressive.  We want to do some side trips and we like to expore at liesure, rather than walking past the sites, we want to examine the sites.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> *That is actually considered a SLOW walk.*  5 to 6 days is far more aggressive.  We want to do some side trips and we like to expore at liesure, rather than walking past the sites, we want to examine the sites.



Maybe for you.  A slow walk for me is when I get up off the couch and go to the frig for another root beer and a Twinkie.   

Enjoy.  Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Melensdad

Well we did a quick 3 mile walk this afternoon, probably bump it up to 4 and use that as our practice ciruit for walking.  Its a nice walk because it all rolling land so we get some uphill cardio workout in a couple places.  Took just over an hour to cover the 3 miles, which is probably a faster pace than we would cover walking along Hadrian's Wall.  

I'm figuring that we will probably walk 3 to 4 miles, take a break for a snack.  Then another few miles, break for lunch.  A few more and break for a snack.  Then a few more and that should put us at our nights lodging.  Dinner.  Relax.  

Obviously there will be Roman ruins to see and the locations of those may dictate the time and distance of many of our stops.  Our snack stops may be incorporated into the sightseeing stops, etc.


----------



## Melensdad

Bought a new daypack today.

I have looked at a few, but decided to stick with a brand that has proven itself to surpass my expectations in the past.  Picked up a Lowe Alpine AirZone Centro 35 backpack.  Its about 2000 cubic inches, which should be enough for what I need for this trip since I won't be packing much more than dry socks, rain gear, first aid, snacks & water with me.  Got a good deal on it because its last season's model, but it still has the advanced air venting suspension along the back that the new version features.

In addition to the internal frame system with air venting, its got the hydration system pocket (using up to a 2 liter bladder) and a rain cover.  All of which are features I was looking for.

Oh, and the lovely Mrs Bob bought some rain gear for herself.  She was at the Goodwill store and there was a bright yellow rubber rainsuit (bib overalls + Jacket) for $4.00.  It was on sale, half price, from $8.00.  It won't breathe at all, she'll probably sweat inside it, but if there is a heavy rain its better than getting totally soaked.  Me, I'll stick with my breathable rain gear that I bought a few years ago at Gander Mountain.  Its in great shape, and will be much more comfortable should I need it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ah!!! Come on Bob.  You're going to be prancing around in your high dollar Gore Tex rainsuit toting your state of the art day pack and the poor Mrs Bob is going to be in a vinyl sauna carrying a Walmart bag.  Fair play old son, at least get her an umbrella.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Ah!!! Come on Bob.  You're going to be prancing around in your high dollar Gore Tex rainsuit toting your state of the art day pack and the poor Mrs Bob is going to be in a vinyl sauna carrying a Walmart bag.  Fair play old son, at least get her an umbrella.


You summed that up pretty well.

She picked her clothes, she can suffer in them 

But she will be buying a couple pairs of REAL trail shoes.  SOON.  So she can break them in.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob went to the mall today to look for proper walking shoes.  Merrell, Keen, Scarpa, etc.  Ended up buying clothes at Macy's and skipped past Gander Mountain!

I ordered some maps/guidebooks of Hadrian's wall.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> The lovely Mrs_Bob went to the mall today to look for proper walking shoes.  Merrell, Keen, Scarpa, etc.  Ended up buying clothes at Macy's and skipped past Gander Mountain!
> 
> I ordered some maps/guidebooks of Hadrian's wall.



Just don't let her go back to Goodwill to buy a pair of brogues.  

I never liked the look of Keen's footwear.  I thought they were downright ugly.  However, last year in a weak moment I bought a pair of their trail sandals.  They're still pretty ugly but they are extremely comfortable.  I love the things (as long as I don't look down).


----------



## Melensdad

I have a couple pairs of KEEN shoes and, while funky looking, they sure treat my feet well.  I'm also a fan of Merrell and have a few pairs of those.

We have a fencing tournament tomorrow morning, but will probably head up to Cabela's after the tournament _(assuming we have the energy)_ to buy the lovely Mrs_Bob some new/real hiking shoes for our trip along Hadrian's Wall.

I've also purchased a new Camelback bladder for my backpack, so I'll have 2 liters of water per day, carried in my pack.  The lovely Mrs_Bob says I will be carrying her water bottle.  I'm thinking it will be a small bottle


----------



## Melensdad

Well we slacked off today.  Skipped our daily 3 mile walk.

We had a fencing tournament this morning that ran late, didn't have lunch until almost 3pm.  Then we headed up to Cabela's and the lovely wife of mine actually picked out a new pair of KEEN high top walking shoes.  She tried on several different pairs, settled on a lovely pair made of *PURPLE suede,* I'm sure she won't stand out at all in staid uptight England


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> the lovely wife of mine actually picked out a new pair of KEEN high top walking shoes.  She tried on several different pairs, settled on a lovely pair made of *PURPLE suede,* I'm sure she won't stand out at all in staid uptight England



Well at least they will break the ice and get a conversation started.


----------



## Melensdad

*I want to carry a knife across England.

But I'm afraid of running afoul of their knife laws.
*

UK KNIFE LAWS as per Wikipedia => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knife_legislation#United_Kingdom

Knives and hiking go together like peanut butter goes with jelly.  Whether used for cutting a piece of cord to replace a broken shoelace, or used for slicing a chunk of salami for lunch, a knife is just a useful tool and is more than handy out on a trail, even a trail that passes close to civilization.

I'm not talking about a BIG knife, I'm actually thinking more along the lines of a typical "Swiss Army" style knife or a "Boy Scout" type knife.

But even a "Swiss Army" knife seems like it can get you into trouble if it has a blade of 3" long.   Apparently its also considered an 'offensive weapon' if one of the blades 'locks' into place, even if the blade is UNDER 3" long.  This also applies to LEATHERMAN style multi-tools.  A 'lockblade' makes a knife *much safer* to use and keeps you from cutting off your finger, but somehow that safety feature is a feature that ciminalizes the knife under English law.

Ideally I'm looking for a knife with a blade that is 2.75" long, has a corkscrew, a can opener and a bottle opener.  With nothing that locks and that will hold its edge for a week or two.  Bascially I'm looking for a knife that is considered USELESS in the good old U.S. of A. but that basically skirts just under the English knife laws.  As a bonus, I'd like a philips head and flat head screwdriver bits, but that may be too much to ask, and is not a deal breaker.

This would be a bare minimum, but I'd hate to spend money buying it since I'd likely never use it at home.  I've got other knives that I'd be afraid would be confiscated so I don't want to take them and lose them.  *Any advice?*






This would work too.  Don't need the scissors or small blade. 







I'm a big fan of BOKER knives and this one, which is available with oak, plastic or stag scales, is one of my favorite 'scout' style knives.  I can't find any feature on this that would make it run afoul of the English knife laws.  But these are too expensive to have confiscated.  I've got a bunch of BOKER knives, love them all.


----------



## tiredretired

I do not travel overseas. Those days are over for me. With that said, I do travel around here in the states and do find myself from time to time in a communist state. To be safe, I carry the Leatherman Micra. The smallest leatherman made. Has scissors in lieu of pliers but very useful for removing all those tags off clothers Mrs TR buys from time to time. 

i have had it for quite some time now, but I am sure they still make it. 

I have found it the perfect traveling companion (other than Mrs. TR of course)


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> I do not travel overseas. Those days are over for me. With that said, I do travel around here in the states and do find myself from time to time in a communist state. To be safe, I carry the Leatherman Micra. The smallest leatherman made. Has scissors in lieu of pliers but very useful for removing all those tags off clothers Mrs TR buys from time to time.



TR, that's what I carried for many years on my key ring as well as a "normal" pocket knife.  When we went to the UK 3-years ago I left the pocket knife at home ofcourse but completely forgot about the Micra.  It was confiscated at DFW airport by the TSA.  I thought at one time they were going to arrest me for having it and trying to board the plane.  In the end they said that they would post it to my home address but it never showed up. Guess that I forgot to give them the price of a stamp.  

Bob, if all you want is something to spread the peanut butter on your crackers, why not buy an el cheapo when you arrive in the UK and then junk it before flying home.  It could save a lot of hassle.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> TR, that's what I carried for many years on my key ring as well as a "normal" pocket knife. When we went to the UK 3-years ago I left the pocket knife at home ofcourse but completely forgot about the Micra. It was confiscated at DFW airport by the TSA. I thought at one time they were going to arrest me for having it and trying to board the plane. In the end they said that they would post it to my home address but it never showed up. Guess that I forgot to give them the price of a stamp.
> 
> Bob, if all you want is something to spread the peanut butter on your crackers, why not buy an el cheapo when you arrive in the UK and then junk it before flying home. It could save a lot of hassle.


 
ETF, me thinks if it is packed with the luggage it may be alright.  I've been wrong before though.  Buying one there may be the safest and best option though now that you mention it.


----------



## Melensdad

Transporting a legal knife to/from the UK inside of 'checked' luggage should be fine.  I brought home some very sharp knives from Toledo, Spain by checking them through my luggage and nobody gave me any grief.  

But honestly I'm thinking a cheapo knife is the way to go.  Don't want to risk a fine Boker.  Not even sure I'd want to risk a $50 Swiss Army knife.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea, you guys may be right about sticking it in your luggage.  My problem was that it was on my keychain when I went through security.  That was really a no win situaion for me and then again, I did mouth off a "little" bit.  All I said was that if he thought that I could intimidate anybody with the little 1" blade on that Micra then he and I grew up under two totally different sets of circumstances.  I don't usually do things like that but he was such an officious, sanctimonious, annoying shit that I couldn't help myself.    I lost, he won.


----------



## Melensdad

Getting ready for a morning walk.  Its actually pretty cool outside this morning, it will be a nice change from the hot sunny conditions in which we have been walking.

*SHOES:*
The lovely Mrs_Bob's new purple KEEN walking boots seemed to have treated her very well on her first outing yesterday.  She wore socks that bunched a bit, but caused no problems.  She's got a problem with swelling of one of her ankles under some conditions and that didn't seem to rear its head after our walk, so she is happy with her purple boots.  

I've been alternating between a pair of Merrell trail runners and a pair of KEEN walking shoes.  The trail runners are too soft and too responsive for use on the asphalt route that we have been walking.  They are great on the grass, but my feet take a serious pounding after a couple miles on the too hard surface of the road when wearing the trail running shoes.  I'm giving up on those and sticking with the KEENs.

*TRAINING:*
Our route is 3 miles long on rolling hills around our home, we are looking to push that out to 4 miles.  Maybe today?  Maybe Tuesday.  We've been working to build up for this.  2 days walking, 1 day rest, 2 days walking, 1 day rest.  We don't typically walk on Monday & Wednesday because those are Fencing days, but today we are making an exception because the weather is so nice this morning that we can't pass up the opportunity to walk in cool sunshine.

Looking to start carrying a backpack with about 10# of water/gear toward the end of the week.  Again looking to build slowly with that, need to get over the sensitivity around the hips and over the shoulders where the straps will spread the weight of the pack.  Although rarely a source for causing blisters, the straps from a backpack can abrade the skin and cause serious irritation if its not toughened up over time.

*FIRST AID*
Starting to look at first aid needs.  I'll probably buy a first aid kit and then customize it for hiking needs.  Add some moleskin, some skin glide, some???


----------



## Melensdad

*KNIFE:*
I found an old Swiss Army knife that will go on the trip.  Its inexpensive so if it is confiscated it won't be a loss of anything valuable.  Pretty basic but it covers the needs.  Got the all important CORKSCREW for picnic wine bottles, a basic blade for cutting salami, can opener and a bottle opener.  Oh and those silly little tweezers and a toothpick too.  Should serve my needs.  Wish it had a philips head screwdriver, but it doesn't and that is not a deal breaker.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bob, I'm sure that you'll have everything covered.  The only thing that comes to mind is that it might be wise to pack a few towelettes with bug repellant.  Usually that far south midges aren't too much of a problem.  Up in the Highlands and the west coast they can eat you alive.  You'll be walking and moving a lot of the time so they won't bother you but when you stop for lunch or a snack they can make life unpleasant if it's a bad year.    I only mention it because, for some reason, they don't bother me too much but they can see my wife coming from 50 yards away.  

There is a lot of sheep farming down in that area and anywhere there are sheep or deer there is the possibility of ticks.  They can carry Lyme disease just as they can here.  What is the likelihood?  Probably pretty low.  In my younger years I wandered all over the Highlands and never got bit once.


----------



## Melensdad

Did a 4 mile practice walk today.  The hill coming back up to our driveway was a killer.  

Other than that it was a pretty easy walk . . . *except for the encounter with the German Shepard Dog.*

Lady who lives right at the end of our route was outside with her two GSDs.  On our way past her home one of the dogs comes running about 50 yards into the soybean field, before he decided we were not a threat.  We continued to our turn around point and could see the dog turn back and go up to the lady.  We turned and began our homeward journey and the lady and 2 dogs were going away from us, and were about 75 yards off the road between her home and garage.  The one dog turned and started toward us again, running hard.  This is a big German Shepard Dog!  Lady shouts a couple times, dog doesn't even slow.  Dog hits the edge of the road and I point my finger at the dog, shout *NO*.  Dog STOPS.   In the mean time the lovely Mrs_Bob is tugging at me and screaming.  Lady is screaming more for the dog.  I stare at the dog, finger still pointed at his nose, he comes into the road _(this is only a 2 lane country road) _and I shout *NO!* again never breaking eye contact.  Lady is now screaming, dog is not happy and sees I am not backing down.  Dog backs down and runs back to lady.

When dog is back to her she shouts over and apologizes.  Lovely Mrs_Bob accepts apology.  I almost said, but did not say, *"that dog will be shot next time. . . " *but I left the words in my mind instead of letting them pass my lips.

Perhaps a walking stick/staff would be in order for this trip?  I could have my brother-in-law buy one for me over there, and then pick it up from him upon our arrival.







EastTexFrank said:


> Bob, I'm sure that you'll have everything covered.  The only thing that comes to mind is that it might be wise to pack a few towelettes with bug repellant. . .


Frank I'm not sure I do.

Actually posting here is helping me think this whole thing out as far as my needs.  

I'll probably do some equipment reviews during this thread as I plan to have everything tested before taking it to England.


----------



## rlk

Melensdad, you may have heard this before, but I have been told that the insect spray that shoots a stream about 20 feet is very effective for dogs/critters that want to bother you.  Supposedly hitting them in the face/eyes gets their attention and changes their focus rather quickly.

Don't know if stuff like that is available where you are going, but it might not be a bad idea to have a can handy, just in case.

Bob


----------



## Melensdad

I hear that WASP spray is nasty if you catch it in the face.  I'd actually love to see some proof of that, but I'm not willing to let the lovely Mrs_Bob shoot me in the face with that stuff.  She might get too much pleasure out of it!  

Bear Spray is forbidden in the UK as is hiking with a pistol.  Which is why I thought a walking staff might not be a bad idea.  I suppose a small can of Wasp Spray, if I can find a small size can, would be a nice 'tool' to have in the pack too.


----------



## Melensdad

Heading out for another morning hike today.  Plan to do another 4 mile hike, but we are looking to take a slightly different route.  One that will avoid the untrained German Shepard Dog that lives a the end point of our former path.  Basically at the 3/4 point we are simply making a turn down a different road to avoid the dog.  The original path had us climbing a long easy slope, the new path will have us descend, climb, descend and then climb again a shorter and steeper hill.  Oh well, it will probably be no different than what we will face at some point in the 88 mile walk.


A bit more of the gear:

*WARNING STROBE:*
NATHAN clip-on amber strobe for walking along roads past dark.  Hopefull we won't need it at all, but its in the pack.  If we are still walking at dusk then it will be clipped to the back of the pack, just in case.  These are inexpensive safety devices, NATHAN makes safety gear for road workers, road runners/joggers, etc.  The LED lights are incredibly bright and are programable with either a flashing pattern or can be left ON.  If it is unneeded not too much of a burden, size is about 3/4" thick, 2.5" tall, and 3/4" wide _(easily fits in the palm of your hand)_.  http://www.nathansports.com/visibility/led-lights/strobelight











*WATER BLADDER (fits inside a sleeve inside the backpack & WATER BOTTLES:*
Camelbak Omega 70oz bladder.  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Camelbak-2-0L-Omega-Reservoir-90271/dp/B002QX2A2K"]Amazon.com: Camelbak 70 oz/2.0L MG Omega Reservoir 90271: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]   Most of the trekking grade day packs and back packs have a special sleeve that runs vertically behind your spine _(but separated by an air channel)_ to hold water bladders.  The bladder is simply more convenient than carrying a water bottle, it also holds the weight of the water closer to your body, and along its centerline, to provide better balance and less strain on your body during a long walk.  Several brands exist.  I chose this particular bladder because of its claim that is more durable, also because replacement parts are pretty easily found at most any outdoor store since the Camelbak brand has become the most common choice.








The water bladder will be for ME to drink while walking.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob chooses to use* water bottles*, but I will be carrying all of the gear for both of us.  There are plenty of water bottles from which to choose.  Thinking of picking up a couple Camelbak 25 ounce capacty "Podium Big Chill" water bottles.  They have a fast flow valve that is 'hands free' and allows you to squirt the water into your mouth, then automatically closes the valve.  Cost is about $12 (street price).  http://shop.camelbak.com/podium-big-chill-25oz/d/1056_cl_498

Between 2 water bottles for the lovely Mrs_Bob and a water bladder for me, I'll have 120 fluid ounces of water on my back in the morning at departure time.  Water weighs about 8 pounds per gallon, so I'll have roughly 6 pounds of water on my back if all go out full.  Honestly I may not fill the water bladder completely, but this is a concern of mine as I don't want to carry more weight than is necessary.  Rain gear, first aid kit, trail snacks, camera equipment _(camera, extra lenses, batteries)_, passports, eating utensils, camp cups, extra socks, tail map, etc will also be adding weight.



At some point I'll post up some photos, some weights, potentially a total cumulative weight, etc of the gear that will be on my back.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> The original path had us climbing a long easy slope, the new path will have us descend, climb, descend and then climb again a shorter and steeper hill.  Oh well, it will probably be no different than what we will face at some point in the 88 mile walk.



Without a doubt.  As I remember it, the going shouldn't be too bad on either coast but it gets a bit uppy and downy in the middle, basically rolling hils.

I find this interesting as it's what I used to do in my younger years only further north in the Grampian Mountains.  For Americans the term "mountains" is a misnomer.  They're not very high but they can be nasty.  Back then it was called Hill Walking not Hiking.  It's amazing how the gear has changed.


----------



## Melensdad

Frank the gear choices today are amazing.  I remember the old heavy leather Timberland hiking boots with the thick/stiff Vibram waffle soles!  They still make books similar to those boots from 30-40-50 years ago, but while they may 'look' like those, the internals, soles, support of the new boots are so much better.  Then there is the miracle fabric Gore-Tex, what a blessing that is.  


*RAIN GEAR *is a huge concern of mine.  Not just for her, but also for me.

My rain gear is fairly expensive, has lots of features, is comfortable, but is also heavy and not designed for hiking.  Her rain gear was almost free, but would be totally MISERABLE to wear should we need it.  There is some great equipment out there that is packable and works, but it comes at a high price.  GoLite Rain Jacket => GoLite Men's Malpais Rain Jacket  Not sure I want to drop that kind of cash (times 2) for rain jackets, and then double it because we need pants too!  Hopefully there is a reasonable compromise that can be found that is light enough, compact enough, DRY enough and somewhat less pricy.  Our experiences in the UK with rain are generally positive, having spent some summers there with the family.  No downpours, but generally frequent lighter rains.  My rain gear is designed for downpours and is great while out fishing or even on a tractor as a protective layer in the snow, but the pants are way too heavy for hiking. Jacket is not too bad, but pants, umm, no. 



*Today's walk, 4.1 miles of hills.  Elapsed time 1:17.  *So we are keeping up our 20 minutes per mile average that we established in our previous 3 mile walks.  This is the pace we want to maintain in training, even if mileage goes up.  That is a faster pace than we will need in the UK, but we will be walking much farther each day, so for these training walks we need to keep up our pace to compensate for the shorter distances we are walking.  OH, and 5 minutes of that time was spent talking to the lady wtih the big Germans Shepard Dog, she drove out and apologized again, assured us the dog would not bite (*I do NOT believe her*) but accepted her apology and then diverted our walk anyway!



*FANNY PACK* . . . oh and the lovely Mrs_Bob has agreed to a fanny pack.  Siezing upon the opportunity before she changed her mind, I ordered a fanny pack with a single water bottle holder and modest size pocket.  I was trying to decide between a dual water bottle pack and a single and opted for the single simply because the pocket on the single packs are somewhat larger.  Figure I can carry 1 of her water bottles, she can carry the other.  As she empties one, she can slip it in my pack and I can carry her empty.  The larger pocket means she will be able to carry her rain gear?  Snacks?  Our medical kits?  SOMETHING!  

I had been looking at these long before today and I did struggle on the choice, but had previously considered several.  In the end it came down to a GoLite dual water bottle fanny pack or a Lowe Alpine single bottle.  Opted for the Lowe Alpine Lightflite Hydro  LINK => http://www.lowealpine.com/packs/lightflite-hydro  Most fanny packs don't have much venting along your back, the Lowe Alpine units have a mesh back wtih an internal offset that allows for some airflow to keep a bit cooler.


----------



## Melensdad

*BACKPACK Details:  Lowe Alpine Centro 35*

I've been using Lowe Alpine gear for years, its among the best of the best out there and, while generally pricy, it  has proven its value by keeping me warm, being durable, shedding water, carrying gear, etc over many years.

After some soul searching and looking at alternatives, I've returned to Lowe Alpine for this trip as I needed a new, small pack that was full featured, yet very light and still was a "real" pack.  Here is my new pack, it has features not found in unstructured packs to make it more comfortable to wear, more useable, and able to carry loads better too.  This is a Lowe Alpine Centro 35.  Its got just over 2000 ci of space, a water bladder pocket, adjustable torso length for the suspension, air channel vent system, internal frame, built in rain cover, etc etc etc.

Now I know some 'ultra light' hikers will debate the water bladder and suggest you can save a few ounces by cutting those out and using water bottles, but I'm not an ultra light junkie.  I don't disparage them, its just not what I do, more power to the guys who can hike 30+ miles a day across Alaska and cook with a cat-food-tin stove.  But at 50+ years of age, its more extreme than I choose to go.
*
So here is my pack . . . REAR VIEW:*



*
FRAME SIDE VIEW:*  Note the suspension system to keep your back from sweating by keeping the pack off your back and creating an air channel between the pack and your body.  I can argue that this GREATLY increases your comfort while hiking.  _(Yes, on a very heavy pack this does move the weight off your spine and moves the load farther back, but for light to modest weight loads --like this pack accommodates-- that is NOT an issue)_.  Not sure if you can tell, but the waist straps have rigid supports on the outside of the padding, similar to an exoskeleton to properly disperse weight around you.



*
DETAIL VIEW of TORSO ADJUSTMENT:*  As we all have different length torso, this pack adjusts not just the length of the shoulder straps but optimizes the position of the straps to the back to the pack to keep the load in the proper location on your back, relative to your hips.  This allows your hips to properly carry the load and disperse the weight of the pack.  Your hips should carry most of the weight, NOT your shoulders!  Shoulders are connected to the reasonably weak SPINE, while your hips are part of the pelvis and femur/leg portion of your skeletal structure that is contains the strongest/heaviest bones in your body.  If your backpack relies on shoulder-straps, is not fitted to your torso, and has no waist straps, it is not a very well designed pack.



*
INTEGRATED RAIN COVER:*  Another feature that some of the ultra-light backpackers omit but that I wanted is an integrated rain cover.  Its attached at the very bottom of the pack and pops out and covers the pack during rain.  




*
RAIN COVER over pack:* 





Now I'm not saying this pack is perfect.  No pack is PERFECT.  For me a pack with rainproof zippers is silly because the pack material is not rainproof.  This pack has just that type of zipper.  I'm not even a big fan of zippers as those are typically the first thing to fail on a pack anyway.  But such is life.  Then there are the mesh side pockets.  I'm not hiking through the 'wilderness' so mesh material is fine, but if you plan to walk through woods/forests/scrub/trees then avoid mesh side pockets, they tend to snag branches and collect debris.  For walking primarily through fields and open areas, as this trip will entail, mesh works just fine.  

For the ultra-light hikers, take a look at GoLite gear, they make some excellent packs too.  I ruled them out for a couple reasons, as well as why I ruled out other brands.  But there are devotees to GoLite who sing their praises because of their ultra light designs.  As I said, I'm not an ultra-lite guy, but I throw it out there for anyone serious about weighing out their gear.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That is a good looking pack.  It is loaded with some nice features.  

Keep the reviews coming.  I'm really enjoying hearing about the "modern" stuff.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> That is a good looking pack.  It is loaded with some nice features.
> 
> Keep the reviews coming.*  I'm really enjoying hearing about the "modern" stuff.*


When I was in college I took a winter survival/camping course, we used frameless 'rucksacks' and thought we had it good because we didn't have carry things in our arms.

Then 2 of my friends and I walked a portion of the Appelatian Trail.  By that time I had a "modern" Kelty aluminum frame backpack.  The other guys had the old rucksacks.  After only a few miles they were dying and I was floating along.  I didn't realize how bad they had it until we switched packs on the way back and it didn't take long before I was miserable.

My goals, when I walk, are to 1) enjoy myself and 2) take what I need, in that order.  If you burden yourself down with what you take, its hard to enjoy yourself.  On the other hand, if you are smart with your gear, lighten it up in reasonable fashion, then you can enjoy yourself AND have what you need.  

My wife is beginning to think I've become obsessed.  In fact I have no desire to cut my toothbrush in half, peel labels off bottles or ration my toilet paper in an effort to save weight.  But I will use this as an opportunity to buy some new gear that is APPROPRIATE to the trek.  Further I have 88 miles of walking culminating at the destination along the shore of the Irish Sea, but before I walk that 88 miles I've got ~500 miles of walking to test this gear, adjust and alter it, discard it, and it seems to me the JOURNEY is really a total of 588 miles and much of that is discovery.  When I see water the journey is over.  What is going to be more fun . . . going on the journey or seeing the seashore?

Back in the late 70's this was a modern light backpack.  They still work, but ...


----------



## Melensdad

*Disappointed in Pre-Packaged First Aid Kits*

The pre-made medical kits are pretty much a joke.

I picked up a compact medical kit that was described as being good for hiking, it specifically says its good for 1 or 2 people for multiple days.  

While it has bandaids and moleskin, it is lacking in quite a few areas.  4 doses of Ibuprophen.  4 doses of anti-diarrheal.  SERIOUSLY?  

The pack itself is pretty nice, its well organized, it lays out nicely, each compartment is visible and they are labeled for quick identification.  The pack's construction is heavy enough to impart a reasonable quality feel that should last for many trips before wearing or tearing, it has a hook to hang it, and it closes with a toggle that secures well.  






Hikers tend to eat Ibuprophen _(or Tylenol, or Aleve) _like M&Ms.  Seriously, for a multi-day hike, figure 2 doses of Aleve per person per day as the minimum.  With Ibuprophen or Tylenol, figure 4 doses per person per day.  If this pack was good for 2 people for 4 days, then there should be 16 doses of Iburprohen in the pack.  

And probably the most feared ailment on the trail is diarrhea, not blisters.  Diarrhea leads to dehydration and it will stop a hike quicker than just about anything else.  4 doses of anti-diarrehea medicine may help 1 person through 1 bout, but this is a multi-person/multi-day kit.  What happens if both hikers get sick?

As for wound care the kit is actually pretty good.  Lots of modest size pieces of moleskin, plenty of bandaids, even a small roll of tape.  The kit claiims to have 2 disposable thermometers but I only found 1 of them.  It has tweezers and scissors and safety pins.  Where it does come up VERY SHORT (again) is with doses of triple anti-biotic cream.  2 doses.  Hikers often get blisters, so the pack has 11 pieces of moleskin but just 2 doses of triple anti-biotic.  WTF?  It does come with about a dozen alcohol swabs for cleaning wounds, I thought that was pretty good.

So this pack has essentials in terms of treatments, but I think it presumes that a 7-11 or Village Pantry Store will be just up around the next bend in the trail and that you will be able to restock it at your convenience.  Its probably a great kit for your glovebox, but it needs to be altered and enhanced if you plan to trek out into the woods for a long weekend or cross England from East to West.

On the good side is that the kit has a very nice, heavy medical booklet included.  By removing that booklet and throwing it away before you start your journey, you actually create quite a bit of space in the pack to add the stuff you need to complete the kit!  I will also say that the medical book is a pretty good book, anyone not familiar with first aid should READ THE BOOK before discarding it to save weight and create space.






Honestly I could not find a better compact kit.  It contains too much of some items, not enough of others, but its small and will serve as a base from which to build and alter.

But that said, all of the kits I found tend to be somewhat of a joke and therefore all of them need to be customized to suit your trip, even if they claim to be well suited to your trip.  

I'm not sure if you'd be better off buying just the empty shell and filling it yourself, but if you are planning a trek far afield then consider these kits a "starting point" and not a "complete" kit.


And while these kits tend to focus on TREATMENT, how about we focus for a moment on PREVENTION?  Rather than pack around a bunch of wound care for blisters, this little thing will eliminate the need for the wound care and prevent you from getting the blister in the first place.  Of course broken in shoes and proper socks go a long way to prevent blisters too.


----------



## Melensdad

I've gotten some inquiries about what type of footwear is the best at the Indiana gun forum where I have a duplicate thread running about this upcoming walk.  I just posted the following over at that site, figured I'd post it here for anyone interested.

...

FIRST OFF, let me just state that I am *NOT* an expert on hiking, but I do try lots of different shoes.  Still, I'm *NOT* any sort of an expert.

That said I have several different walking and trail shoes in the closet now.  I've got a pair of Merrell "Mix Master" Trail Running shoes which are wonderfully light shoes, wonderfully comfortable to wear on soft ground, but being in the 'ultra-light' category of shoes they tend to beat up my feet when taking long walks on asphalt.  For asphalt I like to have a thicker midsole to absorb the constant pounding of the asphalt.  I've had very good luck with Lowa, but currently have none.  Ditto Asolo.  I have an older pair of Merrell "World Walkers" which are a brogue style walking shoe, this is my second pair of those and they have taken me around the United Kingdom (twice), through France and through Spain, plus spent many months on my feet here in the US.  Its a heavy looking casual walking shoe that is great for walking around cities, look good with casual slacks, etc.  For most of my walking on asphalt lately I've been wearing a pair of Keen light hiking low tops.  Not sure which model this pair is but they are great for walking on asphalt, they have enough flex and enough midsole shock absorbing qualities to stay comfortable for long walks.  This pair has about 3 months of use, its likely I'll wear them out before this trip.





The lovely Mrs_Bob has been wearing a pair of "rocking sole" Sketchers for walking on the asphalt roads around our land.  She also picked up a pair of Keen hi-top hiking shoes at Cabela's about two weeks ago.  So far so good for her.  I'm not a fan of the "purple wine" color of the shoe but she has some ankle issues and says that these give great support.






Generally speaking I favor LIGHTWEIGHT shoes.  The problem with lightweight shoes is that they often have soles that are too soft for many surfaces.  So its a balancing act to get the lightest shoe for me which still has a padded enough midsole to absorb the shocks of the harder surfaces like concrete and asphalt.  When walking through grass, in the woods, on trails, etc then it becomes much less of an issue and a shoe built lighter like trail runners will work very well for me.  

Somewhere, probably floating around the interwebs, there is a study about how *1 pound of weight on your feet equals something like 8 pounds of weight carried on your back*.  So if you want to walk a lot, and do so with regularity, then a light shoe will save your energy, that leaves you with more energy later in the day and allows you to either walk longer or to have more energy for evening activities if your walks are moderate length.  On the opposite side of that, if you train in a heavier shoe, or with leg weights you can build up some endurance for longer walk where you would wear a lighter shoe.

I don't believe their is a "BEST" shoe, but there are shoes that are BETTER for some things and other shoes that are BETTER for other situations and that everyone has a different foot so its a good thing that there are hundreds of quality choices.


----------



## Kane

Gear is important. And how you pack it.  But most importantly, Bob, (and regardless of local gun laws) will you be packin' anything special?


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> Gear is important. And how you pack it.  But most importantly, Bob, (and regardless of local gun laws) will you be packin' anything special?



I'm considering taking a walking stick or possibly walking poles.  Mace, guns, decent knives, pepper spray, asps, etc are all things that will get you tossed in jail, quickly.

The fact that there are probably going to be 4 or maybe even 6 of us on the trip may make it a bit safer as groups are usually safer than solo travel.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I had to smile when you were taking about rugsacks and your Kelty aluminum framed backpack.  I too remember those and I still have it's slightly more modern brother, a Karrimor Karibou internal aluminum frame pack.  It's sitting there ready to go as one of my BOBs. 

I never have found an across the counter medical kit that I really liked.  I used to just get a plastic box and fill it with what I thought would be needed.  Most of us people that worked in some of the hellholes did the same thing.  Having said that the best medical kit I ever had was put together for us by the doctors at our company medical center.  It had everything you needed to keep you going long enough to get to an airport, get on a plane and get back to the States but it was more focused on tropical illness than first aid although that was covered too.  

I'll be really interested in what you decide for hiking boots as my Danners' gave up the ghost.  I really loved those old boots.  I still have a pair of good shoes but they would be better called "country walkers" than hiking shoes.  I don't need anything too heavy as my camping these days is by motorhome with various day hikes.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> *I'll be really interested in what you decide for hiking boots* as my Danners' gave up the ghost.  I really loved those old boots.  . .



I won't be choosing hiking boots.  At least I doubt I will.  I'll very likely be choosing lite hiking shoes, probably something similar to, or a bit lighter than the Keen shoes I posted above.

Most of this walk is on grass and paths so a lite hiker is ideal. There will be some asphalt as we walk through a few cities so the shoe can't be too light with too thin of a sole.  

Its been quite a few years since I've owned a pair of 'hiking boots' because I just don't see the need for anything that heavy on my feet.  I think most are simply obsoleted by the new technical hiking shoes and boots that are much lighter in weight, offer better flex, and are more comfortable.  Now I won't dismiss Danner boots, they are extremely well made and are comfortable, but I still think they have been surpassed by most of the new designs.  Guess what I'm saying is that Danner made boots for our generation, but honestly our generation isn't the generation that is driving outdoor sports anymore.  Their St Helen's GTX boots are probably the most modern in their line => http://www.danner.com/boots/st-helens-low-gtx-xcr-grey-green-hiking-boots.html  but at 33 ounces they are pretty heavy compared to many of the competitors.

If I wear out this pair of Keen's before this trip, here are some other other choices that I will consider _(assuming they are still made when/if I need to replace the Keens before the trip)_.  
GoLite "Mountain Gecko" => http://www.zappos.com/golite-mountain-gecko-charcoal-pompeian?zfcTest=fcl:2
Lowa "Tempest" => http://www.zappos.com/lowa-tempest-lo-taupe-stone?zfcTest=fcl:2
Teva "Event" => http://www.zappos.com/teva-riva-event-charred?zfcTest=fcl:2

There are many others but those represent the type of shoe that have generally replaced hiking boots.  I'm not a fan of wearing ultra-lite "trail runners" for a long walk of any kind, but I'd consider a heavier pair of "trail runners" for a long walk.


----------



## Melensdad

Last couple of walks have been totally uneventful, just a hair over 4 miles, average time is right at a pace of 20 min per mile.  The closest thing to excitement in these walks is that today we ran upon a wayward horse that was then captured and put into a fenced area by someone who lived where the horse had come to visit???  Hopefully the owner will come by and claim his horse.  In the mean time there is a stray horse on State Line Rd at roughly 151st street (Illinois side of the state line).
*

EQUIPMENT UPDATE:  

SHOES ~ *My Keen walking shoes are great for walking on the asphalt roadway but I find that I get an uncomfortable amount of heel shock when walking on grass.  That seems very strange to me as grass should offer more cushioning.  I cannot understand how a softer surface can transmit more shock to my heel but I've tried it several times along the road and the results are always the same.

The lovely Mrs_Bob's wine purple Keen boots seem to be treating her well and giving her the needed ankle support that she requires.



*CAMELBAK "Podium Chill" Water Bottles* These bottles have been coming with us on the walks and I can NOT give them a great recommendation.  Oh they pretty much work as advertised, they offer a layer of insulation, they do keep your water a little cooler.  But no significantly so that it makes it worth the extra cost.  Even tossing a couple ice cubes in the bottle doesn't really do much good, 60 minutes later the ice is melted and the water is tepid.  The biggest benefit that I see with the "Chill" model Podium bottle is that the bottle doesn't 'sweat' in humid weather.  But I'd simply say that the insulation on a walk is of marginal help and not worth the added $2.00.  






But I will say that the CamelBak Podium *valve system is a good system and is worth the money.*  The top of the bottle has a shut off that allows you to completely seal the bottle.  But even if you leave the top in the 'open' condition the bottle does NOT leak.  The system uses a silicon mouth piece that has a valve that opens and allows waterflow when you squeeze the bottle.  But without pressure on the sides of the bottle the valve stays sealed enough that it will not drip or leak.  This makes for simple one handed drinking, no need to pull open a valve, remove a cap, etc.  Just leave the lock in the OPEN positiion and then put the bottle to your mouth and squeeze whenever you need a drink.  So save a couple of $ and buy the standard CamelBak "Podium" bottle if you like this valve system.


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR UPDATE:  KOPPEN Convertible Hiking Pants*

For casual wear in the summer, and for travel, I wear "convertible" lightweight hiking pants on a pretty regular basis.  If you don't know, "convertible" pants have zip off legs that let you turn them into shorts by zipping off the legs.

The pants are also gusseted for plenty of room and free movement.  They also have a fitted knee for free flex/movement.  The one downside to these pants is that they come with a narrow 1" wide web belt and if you want to wear them with a gun belt you'll need to find a very narrow gun belt.

Like many of the newer high tech fabrics these pants claim to wick away perspiration to help keep you cooler.

And, like many other high performance clothes, the pants provide sun protection by blocking harmful UV rays, despite being such a thin lightweight material.

This year has been a really bad year for TICKS around my property and I picked up a pair of these to try out.  Liked them so much I went back and bought another pair this evening.  The pants are made by KOPPEN, sold by DICK'S SPORTING GOODS and have a natural bug repellent incorporated into the fabric.  While wearing these pants this summer I never got a tick on my, but I had several ticks climb on me while wearing other pants this year.  Not sure if that is coincidence or if these pants actually work to repel insects.  The tag claims the pants repel ticks, flys, gnats, etc etc






[/URL]





[/URL]





[/URL]

Regardless of if the bug repellent is effective _(they claim its good for 70 washings)_ the pants are very nice, very lightweight, quick drying casual pants.  Good enough that I bought this second pair for my Hadrians Wall walk.  The pants are a very tight nylon weave, its not waterproof, but it dries out quickly in the sun.  I have not snagged the material so I'd consider it reasonably durable, despite its VERY LIGHT weight.

KOPPEN makes some nice shells, base layer shirts, rain pants and rain jackets.  I've not tried any of their other items but I'm impressed enough with this brand that I may be trying some of their other products.


----------



## Melensdad

*FAILED EQUIPMENT . . . rain gear!*

*GEAR UPDATE:  

RAIN JACKET FAILURE:*

Looks like I'm due for a new rain jacket.

First off, I decided that my rainproof fishing jacket, with nice gore-tex is too heavy to carry and too large to compress.

So that had me digging around and I found an old lightweight jacket with a "rain proof" tag.  I will not mention the brand because its at least a half dozen years old ... probably much older ... but I figured I'd try it anyway.  Took a Tupperware bin and slipped it under the fabric.  Poured a bit of water on the fabric.  Walked away.  Came back a little while later and the water had started leaking through slowly.  So that jacket is a no go.

Off to search for a packable rainPROOF jacket.  I'll settle for rain resistant pants, but I want a rainproof jacket.  

Yes, I will probably be nice and get a new rain jacket for the lovely Mrs_Bob too.


---------


As for the walking, we are regularly doing 4 mile trips on the hilly land around the property, mostly walking on the roadway.  Looking forward to the fall when the crops come in and we can walk along the river behind us and some of the tractor paths.  We do take a couple days off (never in a row).  We did map out two different 5 mile routes with the little Garmin GPS and will be pushing up to that point.  Biggest problem is finding the time!  Fall fencing season at the high schools is starting up soon and both my wife and I coach at one school, plus I also volunteer at another school, and I work at the fencing club too.  So its going to be hard to fit in 4 or 5 miles walks.


----------



## Melensdad

Any of you folks here use "Trekking Poles" when you hike or backpack longer distances?

I just bought 2 pairs of Leki poles, one for me, one for the lovely Mrs_Bob.  

I've been hearing a lot of good things about using trekking poles by people who use them but it seems like most people have never tried them.  

Bought these for me => Corklite Antishock - Shop - LEKI
And these for my wife =>  Cressida Antishock - Shop - LEKI

I'll probably write up a gear review in a couple weeks after I've got a couple weeks worth of use on them, but in the mean time *I'm curious if anyone here is using any hiking/trekking poles?*

Here are the poles that I've been using.  My wife's poles are nearly identical, just a smaller hand grip and painted in girly colors 

The poles are set for 115 CM and they have marks on the shafts both lower sections of the shaft so that you space them evenly and spread the load without having one section too long, and therefore weaker.






The grips have cork inserts and have vent cut outs.  Supposedly cork is the best 'overall' material for comfort in all weather? I honestly don't know if that is true.  One thing I really like is the way the straps adjust (more on that later).  The grips have an 8-degree forward tilt angle, which seems to be very comfortable, but they do offer some models with an additional angle (not sure how much, but I'd guess closer to 15-degrees).






Here is the Cam/Lever/Speed lock system (front & back) that is on the upper section of each pole.  Leki claims their lever system is the strongest in the industry.  I also really liked the system used by Black Diamond on their carbon fiber poles, its much lower profile than this system.  But this system, while somewhat bulkier, is totally snag free and nicely rounded.  It is very easy to operate, I've not tried it with gloves on, but I don't think that would be an issue.  






Here is the Leki twist lock system, mine also incorporate their shock absorbers.  There is roughly a 1/2" of play and (so far) I've not had any issue with the shock system bottoming out on our walks, but again, our walks, while hilly, are on smooth asphalt.  The twist lock system from Leki is supposed to hold about 100# more than their lever style locks.  I've had no problems with slippage, but then again I only have a short amount of experience with this twist lock system.






The pole ends, with the optional (extra cost), road boots.  The boots slip on and are very secure, so far no slippage or risk of them coming off.  They are supposed to be made of 'vulcanized' rubber (like a car tire) and are not showing any wear (yet).  There are standard Carbide tips (replaceable) under the road boots.






The 'baskets' have notches cut into them so the poles can be locked together for carrying.  The baskets are also (fairly) easily removed.  I suppose for road walking they are totally unnecessary but I leave them on.  I really don't see any need to remove them for road walking.






The grips are hand specific, each strap is marked with a "R" or "L" for use with your right/left hand.  






Strap adjustments are simple, fast and secure.  Rather than try to describe the cam lock system they use, here is a photo from their brochure:






The shock system is use replaceable if it ever fails, here is another brochure photo that explains it.  Its housed at the joint between the bottom and center shaft systems under the twist lock mechanism.  The lowest part of the shaft recedes into the center part of the shaft upon impact.  You cannot adjust the shock system, it is factory pre-set, operates like a mini-auto shock absorber.  The Black Diamond system uses silicone(?) and rubber at the base of the grip and is also not adjustable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poles with the anti-shock system cost about $25 more than poles without it.  It is something I really debated upon and then decided to spend the extra money for it.

My logic is simple. FIRST: Most of my local walking is on asphalt country roads. Anti-shock works well on asphalt. So far I like the anti-shock system, but again, 95+% of my walking now is on the local 2 lane country roads. I may come to hate it when I use the poles to walk across country in England??? SECOND: I'm in my 50's and I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, its most prominent in my wrists and shock to my wrists causes me lingering pain.


----------



## Melensdad

*Had my second dog attack while walking yesterday.*

  Unlike the first time, when a large aggressive German Shepard Dog approached my wife and I, this time I was walking alone and saw a guy on his porch, a large Boxer and a small old fat Pug.  The guy and I shout greetings to each other as his home is well off the roadway.  Then I start to hear him commanding "Ollie" to stay and I figure he is commanding the big Boxer.  Next thing I know, the little Pug is out in the roadway, waddling his fatness up to me, he plops on the ground, goes belly up and waits for a belly rub.   Meanwhile I'm keeping my eye on the boxer, who has followed the Pug but stopped at the edge of the yard to watch.  Dog's owner comes out, we chat a bit, he picks up the lump of Pug and carries it back home.

If you are going to get "attacked" by a dog, this is the right way for it to happen!

*MINI GEAR UPDATE: * CamelBak Podium "big chill" bottles:
In other news, we are still using the CamelBak insulated Podium "big chill" bottles.  We no longer bother to put a few ice cubes into them, they melt by the end of the walk anyway.  Probably would hold them if we 1/2 filled the bottle with ice but what is the point?  I'd rate it as a good idea but one that really doesn't work for us.  If you want cold for an hour, this will do it.  If you want cold for 2, 3 or 4 hours, forget it.

*MINI GEAR UPDATE:*  Cabela's Mid-weight Hiking socks:
Hate these socks.  Complained out them in a prior post where they bunch up a bit underfoot, the padded foot also tends to slide around as the piles are too loosely woven.  Got my first blister today.  I blame these socks.  Should be noted that I have a pair of Cabela's lite hiking socks with their In-Genius design, that pair I really like, its nothing like their mid-weight sock.

Been pushing out to 5 miles with the walks.

And I have made a discovery with the trekking poles.  Other than they actually work to keep you upright, keep your airway open and lungs functioning better, other than having more energy at the end of every walk, therefore being able to walk farther, other than all that, they do take pressure off your legs.

Oh, and don't assume that both poles should be the same length.  My left pole is set about 3/4" (2cm) shorter than my right pole.  Seems to work out great that way.  For me.  For the lovely Mrs_Bob, she likes the poles the same length and likes them a bit longer than recommended (maybe an extra inch).

Overall I really like using the walking poles.  The Mrs is still adapting.

Pushed out another 4 mile walk early this morning.  Left the house and it was comfortably cool.  1 hour and 18 minutes later (3 miles per hour pace) we were back at the front door and it was miserably hot.  I was wearing a 'cool technology' shirt that supposedly wicks away moisture and keeps you cool.  It works great inside an air conditioned home!  Out in the heat, you sweat.


----------



## Melensdad

*Gear Update ~ the first total rejection after testing:*

Cabela's Mid-Weight Hiking Socks have just been relegated to the trash can.  I will not use them for casual wear.  I will not use them in the field.  I will not hike in them.  I'm done with them.  They are trash.  I complain about them every time I use them, sometimes you wonder if its the shoes, but I have issues EVERY time I wear these socks.


----------



## Melensdad

I had hoped to get up to Chicago today and visit REI and a couple other outdoor stores but that was not to be.  Best I could do was a trip to the strip mall and Dicks Sporting Goods.  Melen came to help choose.  Dicks has Columbia, North Face, Koppen and a few other brands from which too choose.  I chose a Koppen rain jacket for me.  Melen chose a very similar ladies version of the same brand for the lovely Mrs_Bob, who is off running other errands.  Nice thing about the Koppen brand is that it was ON SALE 

I've got some of their convertible hiking pants and am really happy with those, hopefully these jackets will be just as good.  For $49 I think they should serve me well.  Seams are tape sealed so water can't leak through the stitching.  There is a toggle lock elastic cord at the waist so you can snug up the waist.  There is another toggle lock and elastic cord to tighten the hood.  The sleeves have adjustable velcro closures at the wrists and the elbows are articulated to allow for free movement.  The full liner is an open mesh which should provide some ventilation.  Pockets zip open/closed.  On the downside, no internal pocket.  Weight is right at about 1 pound.

Mine:





Mrs_Bob's:





The tag.  You'll notice that the smaller tag says "PACKABLE" but I think that is a lie.  Or, maybe an ancient Japanese Origami master can figure out how to fold this thing up.  Apparently it is supposed to fold into its own LEFT pocket, the instructions were specific, LEFT not RIGHT.  Not sure it will ever fit into its own pocket, but I did manage to pack mine into a fairly modest size ZipLock style bag.


----------



## Melensdad

We have been down in Winston-Salem NC dropping our daughter off at college but that has not stopped us from walking.  Sticking with our early morning (before sunrise) walking routine, we have been using some new headlamps.  These are the SNOW PEAK "SNOW MINER" headlamps and they are pretty dorky looking, but are extremely well designed and serve a dual purpose.

This is the only headlamp that I found that was BOTH a headlamp and a tent/camp lantern.  

There is a large 1.5" diameter silicone globe on the front of the headlamp, push the dome in to collapse it and you get a focused spotlight that easily throws a beam well out in front of you (claims 40 meters).  

But squeeze the dome and restore it to its dome shape and the spot light turns into a soft glowing area light that will light your tent.  A couple of these will light a small campsite.  The light in this mode is easily bright enough to read a book by, and is diffused enough so that you don't go spot blind.  It eliminates the need for a compact flashlight in the pack as it serves multi duties.  One of the 2 adjustment clips on the headband includes an integrated hanging hook, so you can hang if from a rope, branch, etc.

It also has HIGH - LOW - STROBE capabilities.  The single silicone encased button contols all functions.  Push once for HIGH and again for OFF; push *quickly* TWICE for low and again for OFF.  Push *quickly* 3 times and the warning strobe starts with a claimed 200 hour flash time.  While on HI (80 lumens) and claims to burn for 55 hours with 3 (included) alkaline AAA batteries.  Also, if you have it in HIGH mode you can push & hold the button and it will slowly DIM the bulb allowinly you to control the brightness, release at the desired brightness and it stays at that setting until you turn it off.  

The integrated hinge allows you to angle the headlamp down and it has several (5) secure click stops so you can adjust it to project the beam exactly where you want it.

There is no RED LIGHT/GREEN LIGHT functionality so this is probably NOT a good headlamp for setting traps, hunting, etc.  It is, however, an extremely good light for backpacking.  Retail is $55.  Got them for $42 vial mail order from Moosejaw.com  

At 3.6 ounces on my scale (with batteries installed) its not the very lightest unit, but its plenty lightweight.  I can see why this won the BACKPAKER Magazine Award for best headlamp.  Again, great backpacking/camping headlamp, probably not a great hunting/trapping headlamp.






SINGLE BUTTON control is on the top and encased in silicone.






Here you can see the hinge that allows you to point the beam downward (5 down click positions).  Also if you look at the strap you can see the integrated hanging hook that is part of strap adjustment.






Here the front globe of soft silicone is extended into the dome shape position to cast an area light pattern for illuminating your tent or campsite.  This is especially useful when combined with dimming function and is plenty bright enough to read under.  Simply use the integrated hook built into the headband and hang it to illuminate the area.






With the dome collapsed, the lens focuses the beam and projects a spot light out about 125 feet in front of you.  The silicone dome also illuminates and provides a modest amount of residual light for up close vision and gently illuminates a modest area, but the majority of the light is well focused out in front of you.  








-----------




*GEAR UPDATE:  NATHAN Amber Warning Strobe*


melensdad said:


> *WARNING STROBE:*
> NATHAN clip-on amber strobe for walking along roads past dark.  Hopefull we won't need it at all, but its in the pack.  If we are still walking at dusk then it will be clipped to the back of the pack, just in case.  These are inexpensive safety devices, NATHAN makes safety gear for road workers, road runners/joggers, etc.  The LED lights are incredibly bright and are programable with either a flashing pattern or can be left ON.  If it is unneeded not too much of a burden, size is about 3/4" thick, 2.5" tall, and 3/4" wide _(easily fits in the palm of your hand)_.  StrobeLight | Nathan Sports


This little thing is AWESOME.

When walking (jogging/bike riding) at night this thing is SHOCKINGLY BRIGHT.  In strobe mode you don't want to be walking behind it because its flashing will make you crazy, the last person in the line needs to be wearing this.  

One of the best pieces of safety gear I've ever bought for use along the roadside!


----------



## Melensdad

One of the newest pieces of gear that I've just started using a couple weeks ago is a pair of specialized 'trekking' poles.  These things are awesome.  Basically they are glorified ski poles but there are differences.  They are used to take stress off your knees, shift some of your load and make it easier to hike with a pack.  Without a pack they increase your cardio conditioning, but still provide the other benefits too.

My wife has nearly identical poles.  But there is something I just added to my right pole.  Its a camera mount.  It took about 60 seconds to install in the top of the pole handle using the kit supplied by the manufacturer.  Its over-priced at about $20 but it weighs only a couple grams, its non-obtrusive, and it adds more utility to the poles.






Basically the kit includes a new top piece to the grip, which has a threaded brass insert to accept a camera mount, the mount itself, and an integrated silicone rubber cap to seal dirt out of the threads.  This effectively turns the pole into a mono-pod for taking photos.  Plant the carbide tip of the pole into the ground and you can use the camera's timer to take photos of yourself, your hiking party, etc.

Top of grip with the camera mount installed.





Top of grip without the camera mount, but with the silicone plug inserted.





I wish I had taken these down to North Carolina with me.  We were down for my daughter's freshman orientation at college, lots of walking around campus, could have gotten some use of these poles.


----------



## Melensdad

Got a small pouch to carry my camera on the belt strap of my backpack.

This is NOT designed for carrying a camera, its simply designed to be an extra pouch, and an ultra-lightweight one at that.  Made by GOSSAMER GEAR, the pouch weighs in at a feathery light weight of 0.9 _(9/10ths)_ of one ounce.  Its 4" by 6" and about 2" deep.  Made of rip stop nylon with both sewn & welded seams so its durable.  Made in America.  It is not padded, but I may put a thin piece of closed cell foam across the inside of the front to protect my camera from bumps?  Figure that will add another 1 ounce. . . if I need it.

On the scale, showing the front side:





The back has 2 straps for sliding onto your backpack belt.  It also has a velcro tab that locks it onto your belt so it doesn't move once you set it in place _(very nice feature!)._





Top view, plenty of space for a modest size camera, with standard lens attached.  Mine fit with room to spare.  Not visible in the photo but there is a key hook inside the pouch too!





Not 1 but 2 zipper pull tabs, so you can use it as a center open, right open or left open pouch _(another nice feature, allows you to position it most anywhere and still be easy to open!)_.





Mounted on my pack:





Its outrageously priced at $15 but worth every penny anyway!  A camera fanny pack weighs in at over a pound, this weighs under an ounce so I could carry 15 more of these and still have less weight than a camera fanny pack.  Its amazing well thought out with the 2 way zipper, internal key hook, velcro lock, seam sealed seams that I have to wonder how many designs with trial & error went into perfecting something so simple.  

Anyway, just another piece of kit for the trip.  

If I have to carry it, I want it to be the lightest it can possibly be.  Why carry a 1 or 2 pound camera bag when I can slip the camera into a pouch that weighs less than an ounce?


----------



## Melensdad

Too hot to walk yesterday during the day so we planned to go about 9pm last evening.  It was 86 and HUMID so we figured it wasn't worth the effort.  

Set the alarm clock for 4am, figuring we'd get in a walk before our morning showers and heading out for our daily tasks.  Let the dogs out and when I opened the door it was like breathing in air from a hot oven.  Screw that.  Back to bed.  It was 79 and HUMID as a sauna.  Weatherman says the "heat index" is over 100 degrees.  

I think I may float around in the pool for awhile, but I'm not putting on my trekking boots and heading out in this heat for a 5 mile walk.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm really coming to appreciate 2 items that will probably never make it to England, but are a tremendous aid to me now when I walk along the roads by our home.  Until we get closer to the travel date, and until the actual walking itinerary is set, I won't know for sure if these items are coming with us.  But I seriously doubt we will be walking at night when these are needed.  Further, the sun stays up longer in the far northern latitudes of northern England, especially at that time of the year when the days are longest.

But for now, the 2 totally indispensable walking aids that get a lot of use are the Snow Peak "snow miner" headlamp and the Nathan amber warning strobe.

*EQUIPMENT UPDATES*

*SNOW PEAK "Snow Miner" headlamp:  Excellent!*
I used to have an inexpensive Eddie Bauer headlamp but the Snow Peak headlamp is much nicer in several respects.  First the elastic headband is wider than my old one, and much more comfortable.  Second, the point of aim of the beam is adjustable because of the hinge.  Third, because of the goofy silicone bubble/dome design, it actually throws BOTH a directed beam out at a distance AND a wide angle diffused pattern right down to your feet.  No other light that I have tried illuminates both the distance and the footpath in front of you so well.

I admit that I do not have a huge basis of comparison with headlamps, and I also will state that this is a great hiking/walking/backpacking/camping headlamp but if I was to use a headlamp for walking a trap line or hunting then I'd want one that red/green LEDs in addition to a white LED.  So this may not be a good choice for a hunter/trapper, but its an excellent choice for backpacking & camping.

One note of caution, when walking along the woods at night you may find the headlamp attracting its share of bugs.  I've learned, even if my glasses fog up from perspiration, to keep my glasses on because it keeps bugs from flying into my eyes by accident.  Had a bug do exactly that.  Was hell trying to wipe that thing out of my eye on the side of the roadway.  But that will happen with ANY brand of headlamp.


*NATHAN STROBE:  2 thumbs up *
The other item I love is the Amber Strobe Light from Nathan.  This is nothing short of a 1/2 ounce of nearly blinding light that lets cars know you are there LONG before they could ever see you at night.  Much of my walking is on 2 lane rural roads with cars often passing by at 50+ mph.  I'd feel a lot less safe without that little strobe connected to my belt pack flashing away.


*DARN TOUGH Micro Crew Coolmax Hiking Socks: Best Available?!?*
LINK => http://darntough.com/hike-trek-1467.html​I've got 3 different pairs of DARN TOUGH hiking socks, and the Micro Crew sock make with their Coolmax fabric blend (no wool) is the best of the best.  These are genuine American made in the state of Vermont by American workers socks and are expensive but worth every penny.  There are a lot of brands that I have not tried so I can't say these are the best hiking socks in the world, but I can say that they are so good that I have stopped looking at other styles from DARN TOUGH and completely eliminated other brands 

I've got their 1/4 Crew Wool hiking sock and that would be my 2nd favorite.  Its Merino wool cushion sock and its also a very good sock, my favorite of the wool socks.  I also have their Micro Crew Cushion sock, again a hiking style sock, it has a nifty Apalachian Trail logo on it, but it is my least favorite of all the socks, the cushioning is a bit too thick for me.  Its not bad, but its just got a bit too much and its a pretty warm sock too.

The best sock that I've tried that is NOT from the DARN TOUGH company is the CABELA'S LIGHT HIKING SOCK with their In-GENIUS design.  Its nearly as comfortable as the Coolmax Micro Crew from DARN TOUGH.  On the other than, I threw a pair of CABELA'S cushioned hiking socks in the trash about a week ago, it was a full cushion design was just uncomfortable on long walks/hikes.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> *DARN TOUGH Micro Crew Coolmax Hiking Socks: Best Available?!?*
> LINK => http://darntough.com/hike-trek-1467.html​I've got 3 different pairs of DARN TOUGH hiking socks, and the Micro Crew sock make with their Coolmax fabric blend (no wool) is the best of the best.  These are genuine American made in the state of Vermont by American workers socks and are expensive but worth every penny.  There are a lot of brands that I have not tried so I can't say these are the best hiking socks in the world, but I can say that they are so good that I have stopped looking at other styles from DARN TOUGH and completely eliminated other brands
> 
> I've got their 1/4 Crew Wool hiking sock and that would be my 2nd favorite.  Its Merino wool cushion sock and its also a very good sock, my favorite of the wool socks.  I also have their Micro Crew Cushion sock, again a hiking style sock, it has a nifty Apalachian Trail logo on it, but it is my least favorite of all the socks, the cushioning is a bit too thick for me.  Its not bad, but its just got a bit too much and its a pretty warm sock too.
> 
> The best sock that I've tried that is NOT from the DARN TOUGH company is the CABELA'S LIGHT HIKING SOCK with their In-GENIUS design.  Its nearly as comfortable as the Coolmax Micro Crew from DARN TOUGH.  On the other than, I threw a pair of CABELA'S cushioned hiking socks in the trash about a week ago, it was a full cushion design was just uncomfortable on long walks/hikes.



I've discovered that the US Special Forces have done a lot of the testing for me.  Having just returned from visiting my son, I bought several items used by our special forces.  The only socks that are used in Ranger School are the crew length Darn Tough wool blend socks.  I'm told that the US military has discovered that no sock that isn't a wool blend will survive.  I always thought wool was for cold weather, but in the last week I've discovered that the 'cool weather' wool blend Darn Tough socks are the only socks I have ever worn that are dry in the evening and don't stink after wearing them a full day in 100 degree weather, besides keeping my feet cool.  

I absolutely *hate* wet socks and have always taken a couple of pair of socks with me wherever I am going on really hot days and change socks when my feet get hot and wet from sweat.  If not, I end up with shoes that stink and I simply throw them away then.  Once a shoe/boot has absorbed the stench of a sweaty foot, I no longer want it.  I have a closet full of shoes and boots and every one still smell like new even if they are nearly worn out.  After learning that the SEAL's and Rangers only use the wool blend Darn Tough socks, I now do not need to take a change of socks with me on a hot day.  Darn Tough offers dress socks as well as their other purpose designed socks.  If wearing them for 5 weeks straight in the Everglades carrying a 90 pound backpack, never being out of the water and not wearing out, I figure they should work well for me. 

I also found that, in a casual dress situation, I really like the Tactical Tailor brand "rigger's belt".  It never slips, is very comfortable and would take years of extreme use to wear out.  There are several knock-offs of this belt but, after examination, it's clear they are not of the same quality.  Granted, I'll probably never need the rigging clip on the belt that is used for emergency evacuation by a helicopter and will hold 7,000 pounds, but if a guy was deer hunting or something like that, I could see where the rigging clip could be useful.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> I've discovered that the US Special Forces have done a lot of the testing for me.  Having just returned from visiting my son, I bought several items used by our special forces.  The only socks that are used in Ranger School are the crew length Darn Tough wool blend socks.  I'm told that the US military has discovered that no sock that isn't a wool blend will survive.  I always thought wool was for cold weather, but in the last week I've discovered that the 'cool weather' wool blend Darn Tough socks are the only socks I have ever worn that are dry in the evening and don't stink after wearing them a full day in 100 degree weather, besides keeping my feet cool. . .


Well their wool 1/4 length hiking sock is my second favorite sock.  Great for a hiking shoe, but I don't know if they are tall enough for a hiking boot.  Like I said, their wool sock is my second favorite.  I've had two surgeries on both of my feet, I tend to favor a thinner sock, and the wool seems to have more cushioning than I like.  So its personal prejudice more than anything else.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Well their wool 1/4 length hiking sock is my second favorite sock.  Great for a hiking shoe, but I don't know if they are tall enough for a hiking boot.  Like I said, their wool sock is my second favorite.  I've had two surgeries on both of my feet, I tend to favor a thinner sock, and the wool seems to have more cushioning than I like.  So its personal prejudice more than anything else.



Ah, my wording wasn't what I intended.   I probably should have said that I'm amazed at the actual variety of types, padding levels, lengths and types of socks Darn Tough has.  All of my "work" (meaning working in the barn or on heavy equipment etc.) boots are steel toe boots that are considered 6" boots.  My motorcycle and clearing land boots are 8" boots and some have a composite toe and others do not.  It is a pair of these that a snake got it's fangs stuck in when it bit me after I accidentally stepped on it (no, it didn't make it).  Darn Tough has socks to meet the boot height and different thicknesses.  They are one of the few companies who do not have "one size fits all" type of socks.  I wear a size 10EEE.  A sock made for someone with a size 13 foot just doesn't fit me right.

I have two pair of 'dress' socks from them that are very thin yet keep my feet dry and comfortable in leather shoes.  I'll readily admit that I sweat *a lot*.  Heck, I can sweat in the shower!  With that being the case I'm just thrilled that I've come across a type/brand of sock that does an excellent job of wicking moisture away from my feet.  You may not be the sort of guy who easily sweats 2 or 3 gallons if working outside on a hot day like we are now having.  I can easily go through several 3 liter hydration packs in a day.  Since I drink so much fluid to replenish what I sweat out, the military style hydration bladders work better for me than trying to attach a 2 liter sized cup holder on my mower or piece of equipment.


----------



## Melensdad

Scroll up in this thread, I just bought the newest hydration pack from CamelBak.  Mine is the 2 liter size _(its what fits into my backpack).  _

They came out with a new style that is beefed up a bit, guaranteed not to split.

http://shop.camelbak.com/d/1096


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Scroll up in this thread, I just bought the newest hydration pack from CamelBak.  Mine is the 2 liter size _(its what fits into my backpack).  _
> 
> They came out with a new style that is beefed up a bit, guaranteed not to split.
> 
> http://shop.camelbak.com/d/1096



That is what I got at the PX except the one I got is a 3 liter. Same brand and all. You just don't sweat like a pig so you could get the normal size. I'm filling mine now since I'm leaving to watch my youngest play soccer. It may look odd, but not as bad as if I packed one of the 5 gallon orange Gatorade jugs just for my use.


----------



## Melensdad

*IN DEPTH REVIEW:  Hiking Socks*

Here are my 4 top choices of hiking socks in a pictoral review.

I'd point out that socks are probably the most important piece of gear, other than your hiking shoe/boot.  They are critical in wicking away moisture (sweat) and critical in preventing blisters.  If you get blisters then you are probably using the wrong sock.  Hiking socks in particular, are designed to hug your feet and designed not to shift around under load, especially if you are carrying the excess weight of a heavy backpack for very long distances.  Realize that backpackers will walk 10 to 20 miles per day with roughly 30 to 35 pounds of gear, while many who 'camp with a pack' may only walk a handful of miles with similar, or heavier loads.  Hiking socks are also designed to wick moisture away from your skin and to provide some padding to your feet to protect them from your boots rubbing blisters into your skin.  They typically are tight fitting, and very fitted over the arch area of your foot as well as above your heel and ankle to prevent shifting.  

You will notice the Cabela's sock, while very good, has the least bottom padding.  You will not notice that DARN TOUGH claims to have twice the thread count of most weaves and that leads to a very dense sock, one they claim is far more durable.  I can tell you the bottom of the foot loops (piles) are more tightly woven than other brands, and one of the reasons I recently trashed a different pair of Cabela's (NOT of the IN-GENIUS design) was because the bottom loops (piles) were so loose they not only offered virtually no padding, but they essentially acted to allow my feet to move around, or slip, on the loosely woven piles.


*#1 TIE:  DARN TOUGH Micro Crew Coolmax Hiking Sock* 
Suitable for hiking shoes and hiking boots.  Slightly shorter than a standard Crew sock.  These are lightly padded, made with synthetic blend yarns and are designed for wicking away moisture and for keeping your foot a bit cooler (minimal insulation value) but still providing some level of cushioning.  The DARN TOUGH Coolmax blend is 38% Coolmax® Polyester, 31% Nylon, 26% Acrylic, 2% Lycra® Spandex.





*#1 TIE:  DARN TOUGH Merino Wool 1/4 Sock*
Suitable for hiking shoes.  These are built similarly to the sock above, but uses Marino Wool instead of the synthetic Coolmax blend.  This has somewhat less padding (looping) than the sock above but is still very comfortable for light hiking.





*#3:  CABELA'S IN-GENIUS Lightweight Hiking Sock*
Suitable for hiking shoes and boots.  This is a traditional crew length.  The Cabela's sock offers an added layer of front of shin padding if you wear a mid-hight boot.  This sock uses a 2 layer system that is made of Inner layer: 70% olefin, 30% X-Static silver nylon. Outer layer: 62% stretch nylon, 35% merino wool, 3% Lycra® spandex.  Its form fitting but offers only very light padding at the heel and the toe, and then only a small area is padded.  I should point out they also make a Mid-Weight and a Heavyweight version of this same sock if you want more padding.  





*#4:  DARN TOUGH Merino Wool Micro Crew*
Suitable for hiking shoes and boots.  Construction looks very similar to the DARN TOUGH Coolmax Micro Crew.  Padding on the bottom of the foot is somewhat more substantial than the Coolmax version.  I find it slightly too padded for my taste, but that is very subjective.


----------



## Dargo

Those Darn Tough sure have some wild designs. I have some coming that I hope aren't too wild.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> Those Darn Tough sure have some wild designs. I have some coming that I hope aren't too wild.



By the way, in each photo above, the sock on the LEFT is right-side out and the sock on the RIGHT is an inside-out sock from the same pair so you can get a better look at the construction of each style.


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday I went out after the heavy rains stopped, did a 5 mile road hike in my best time.  1 hour 24 minutes as tracked by my Garmin Oregon GPS.  Normally when my wife and I hike on roads we easily maintain a pace of 3 miles per hour, our typical road hike is 4 miles and it typically takes us 1 hour 18 minutes to finish our normal 4 mile course.  And while Indiana is generally flat, I live on a ridge over a river in the area of the county that has more hills than any other I know of, so the terrain here is atypical of much of the county.  

Road hiking and trail hiking are two different animals.  While I can easily pace 3+ miles an hour on the road, I don't expect to hit 2.25 mph on the trail when we get to England.  First, the trail is going to have a lot of uneven surfaces, roads are generally smooth.  Second, grass is much slower to walk in than asphalt to walk upon and much of our trek will be in fields.  Third, we are hiking as a group, 4 of us (so far) and we can only hike as fast as the slowest member.  

Our plan is to hike 11 miles per day, roughly 2 mph in open terrain.  Stopping to visit each of the Roman forts, towers, archeological digs, etc that we come across.  So the trek should be far LESS strenuous than the practice hikes that we are doing now.


=========================


*GEAR UPDATE:  Leki Hiking Poles*

Been using these things for a couple weeks and really loving them!  Oh, for sure they have a huge drawback, they make you look like a total DORK when you are walking on the side of the road.  Not much funnier than seeing some guy in a Boonie hat, shorts and hiking boots planting 'ski poles' into the asphalt while he walks.  But I havt to say, the darn things do help you out with your hikes.  

My wife and I are each using LEKI brand trekking poles.  With retail prices approaching $160 for the more expensive set (hers), and not much less for the cheaper set (mine), these are the 2 most expensive pieces of hiking gear that we will have on the trip.  Shopping around you can, as I did, find discounts of about $25 below retail.  But still, these are the single most expensive items that I've spend money on in preparation for the trip.  Even my new hydration backpack cost significantly less _(HINT: buy last year's model and you'll get packs at 1/2 price)._

But the TREKKING poles ACTUALLY WORK.  Just like 4 wheel drive cars have more traction and are more stable on bad roads than 2wd cars, so is a human with Trekking poles more stable.  They claim also that poles help your breathe better, they shift the burden of hiking off your knees and distribute it through your arms too.  They increase your workout when training and increase your stamina when hiking with a pack.  I'll admit that I was very skeptical, but also I was curious enough to take the plunge and give poles an honest try.  So I studied the various poles.  

TARGET stores sells NIKE walking poles for under $50 and WAL-MART sells some no-name brand for about $35 per set.  Both brands look like cheap Chinese toys compared to the sets that we are using.  First off, the shaft locks on both of the big-box-store brands look like they would collapse under your weight.  The shaft locks on the LEKI brand are well designed, sturdy and tested around the world to hold up against your falling body weight.  They are also accredited by a testing facility.  If the shaft lock fails your pole is worthless!  Second, the grips are canted forward 8-degrees on the LEKI poles, which mimics your hand grip, but the grips on the bargain poles, and many lesser poles, are straight vertical handgrips.  Third, our poles have a shock absorbing system built into them which does not exist on the rigid cheaper poles, so each pole plant on asphalt, cement, or even packed dirt will send a jolt through your wrist and up your arm.

My poles are part of the LEKI lightweight series of trekking poles and are the CORKLITE ANTI-SHOCK poles while the lovely Mrs_Bob is using a pair of their CRESSIDA ANTI-SHOCK  trekking poles with full cork grips and anti-shock shafts designed specifically for women.

IF a lot of your hiking is on Asphalt then buy a set of Anti-Shock poles.  If most of what you do is on trails then save the money and buy a quality set that doesn't use an anti-shock system.






There are several other good poles out there.  Two other brands that fall in the premium category of poles would be Komperdell and Black Diamond.  Honestly I didn't get a chance to handle any of the Komperdell poles prior to my purchase, but their reviews by Backpacker magazine, and on forums put them in the top quality grouping.  Black Diamond is another premium brand.  I opted for the Leki brand over Black Diamond because I like the anti-shock system better on the Leki than the B.D. but clearly others prefer the B.D.  Leki puts the anti-shock shock absorber at the joint between the bottom and mid section of the shaft.  The Leki system weighs about an ounce and it is progressive and simple.  Works just like a tiny automotive shock absorber.  The Black Diamond system uses what appears to be silicone rubber under, and below, the grip and their system also is simple, progressive and it works, but I simply preferred the Leki system better.  R.E.I. also markets their own brand of poles and many of those get excellent reviews from hikers and its another brand to consider.

Honestly I thought I'd try one set of Black Diamond and one of LEKI, but then I figured that if I needed a repair part that the commonality of parts of owning all the same brand was the wisest choice.  Glad I made that choice.

So, if you are a hiker, and you use a backpack and you don't have a set of Trekking Poles, do yourself a huge favor and buy a set.  You will not regret the purchase.



================


This morning's walk.  5 miles, 1 hour 37 minutes ... 3mph.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> *GEAR UPDATE:  Leki Hiking Poles*
> 
> Been using these things for a couple weeks and really loving them!  Oh, for sure they have a huge drawback, they make you look like a total DORK when you are walking on the side of the road.  Not much funnier than seeing some guy in a Boonie hat, shorts and hiking boots planting 'ski poles' into the asphalt while he walks.



I'm sure you are likely like me; I really could not care less what someone else thinks of my 'fashion' sense.  I go for functionality and comfort.  My issue is that I seriously doubt that basically a one armed man could benefit much from them.

The last time I used any ski poles I bought them.  No, not because I liked them, but because I bent them.   My good Wabash buddy who is my 'contract' attorney and his brother took me for my first snow skiing trip to Boyne Michigan.  I figured it would be easy since I generally placed reasonably well in local water skiing tournaments.  Boy, is there ever a difference!!  I'm really glad this occurred about 25 years ago because I took some falls that looked like that poor schlub they always showed crashing at the beginning of "The Wide World of Sports" when they mentioned the 'agony of defeat'.

Sorry to be off your subject a bit, but it really is a story that tells you how concerned my attorney (who was the best man at my wedding) was for my safety.  I should have known something was wrong when I was renting skis (I obviously did not have my own like them) and they told me (since I taught both of them how to water ski) that snow skis are just the same; start off with the longest you can get because they are the easiest to use.  When I told the guy at the counter asked "What size?" I replied "Definitely the longest you have" and he said something like "Cool dude, rock on!".   For those who were like me and knew absolutely NOTHING about snow skiing, the longest snow skis are by far the fastest ones (as I learned).

I am blessed to generally pick up any athletic sport rather quickly but I just had a *terrible* time trying to stay up on those skis.  When water skiing, you lean back and let the boat pull you.  Obviously, when snow skiing you have a somewhat forward lean.  So, I swallowed my pride and went to the "bunny" hill to practice.  I promptly fell and forgot to let go of the rope pulling us up the little hill and caused the operator to stop the pulling rope since I tripped up 4 or 5 others behind me.   In about an hour I made my first run down the bunny hill (why do they call it that anyway?) without falling so my friends immediately declared me 'ready' to go skiing.  Unbeknownst to me, I was yet to have to try to stop.

First problem, the 6 person ski lift.  Yup, I fell trying to get to my place and they had to stop the lift which seemed to piss everyone off.  I finally got on but *nobody* else on the 6 person lift would pull the safety bar down.  Damn if it didn't look like a looong drop if you leaned forward!   So, I sort of 'ass walked' myself back into the seat further.  In doing so, I accidentally hit the release on the back of the right ski on the guy just to my left.  He didn't seem to want to accept my "I'm sorry man" as his ski dropped about 75' down into some pines.  Then at the top, I didn't scoot off fast enough so I thought I'd just ride the lift around another cycle.  Well, EXCUSE ME!  I didn't know my legs would catch a rope and shut down the ski lift for the 2nd time in my very first trip up the mountain.  They had to get a ladder for me to climb down.

*Finally* I was at the top of the mountain and ready to make my very first run.  My buddies (and I use that term very loosely) told me that they were heading to the 'expert' hills and I needed to take it easy and go down the double black diamond hills until I got the hang of it.  (No, I really had no clue until I started over the top and realized that I could NOT stop by jamming my poles into the ground).  Let's just say that I know what that schlub on the "Agony of Defeat" felt like.  Hell, it took me almost a half an hour to climb back and get both of my skis that, fortunately, had little brakes on them when they came off.  The next run I made it up the lift no problem and promptly went to a single black diamond hill (I hadn't yet seen the green dot signs) and seemed like I was trying to set a land speed record since I did NOT know how to go back and forth to scrub off speed.

I caught air so much that I'm told that I was the first person EVER to knock down a snow making machine and it's pole.  They were amazed that I was unhurt but I destroyed one ski and both poles along with the snow maker.  Oh yeah, I was dressed in grease stained coveralls from my barn and not the slick looking cool stuff everyone else had on.  Surprisingly enough, they didn't charge me for the broken skis, only the poles, and instructed me that I'd had a prank played on me and was given the shortest set of skis they had!  Yeah, great friends.   I was also shown the green dot hills, which I quickly conquered and moved to the blue dot hills.  However, my many spills had me quite sore and rather worn out.  Still, by the time my 'friends' quit laughing and went to get their camcorder from the car to record me, I actually looked like I knew what I was doing.  Unfortunately, when I got home one knee was really hurting and I had my first knee surgery to repair a torn MCL.

I've not gone snow skiing since and have not held any ski poles since either.  Oh yeah, about an hour after my first tumble down that double black diamond hill we saw some guy scooting down a hill on his butt and on only one ski.  Yup, it was the guy I'd accidentally removed the ski from that first trip up.  I guess he didn't go after me because I absolutely slobber-knocked a ski boarder guy who was going to clobber me from behind as I was zig-zagging down the mountain.  They took him away on one of those snowmobiles with a red cross on it.  Yeah, when I saw we were going to collide, I did lay into him pretty hard in self defense.

Soo, ski poles; probably not for me.


----------



## Melensdad

And I have to honestly say, I don't think you exaggerated that story at all.


----------



## Melensdad

By the way, both of the socks that I ranked as #1, in addition to the sock ranked as #4 have the SAME padding on the bottom of the sock. My favorite is the SYNTHETIC sock, followed closely by the WOOL footie sock. I ranked both as #1. The #4 sock is actually identical to the #1 footie sock, its just got a taller cuff. As I'm doing a summer hike, I prefer the cooler synthetic and the cooler low footie wool sock. The taller wool sock ONLY dropped down to #4 in my rankings because it is a bit warmer to wear. 

FWIW, I just purchased 2 more pairs of DARN TOUGH hiking socks, of a slightly different design, just to compare them to these (might be last year's design?). I also bought a pair of "POINT 6" brand socks to try out, they seem to have a design that is very similar to the DARN TOUGH in design/construction to give them a try. POINT 6 is also an American made sock.


----------



## Melensdad

Went out for a 5 mile hike and things went bad about a mile and a half into the walk.

Started out so well.  It seemed cool enough, almost no traffic, went out with my normal Keen hikers, a pair of Darn Tough wool socks, some casual khaki cotton, cotton t-shirt, cotton boxers (not briefs).  Normally I will NOT wear a cotton shirt.  I've pretty much switched over to "performance" clothing and away from cotton, especially for shirts and undershorts.  But I figured it was cool enough that sweat accumulating wouldn't be too bad.  

Turned out that sweat was not my only problem.

Like I said, about the 1.5 mile mark something big and black flew onto my leg and bit me.  Honestly I didn't see much of it, I was screaming and jumping around and scaring all the birds out of the corn fields that surrounded me.  I'm thinking it was a Horsefly?  Felt like electrical shocks radiating around my leg from the bite. 






 I picked up my pace to get away from the area to avoid a second bite, but the pain continued for another full mile of walking.  I was already walking at a pace of 4 miles per hour but picked it up to about 4.25 mph.  So now I'm walking at a very fast pace and starting to work up a serious sweat, and I've got a throbbing leg.  And because I'm wearing cotton, and because the sun is starting to set, the sweat is soaking my clothing and the sun is NOT drying it.  So now I'm very uncomfortable, and my leg is still hurting from the bug bite.

But I'm walking at good pace.  Managed to make 5 miles in 1 hour 21 minutes.  

I've been testing an "Ex Officio" sweat band.  Its a $10 sweat band, which is outrageously priced.  But the fabric is coated in Xylitol.  Somehow, and I don't understand the chemical process, your sweat is soaked up by the material, it interacts with the Xylitol, and as it evaporates it also feels much cooler.  They have shirts made of the same material, but honestly the price scared me away.  That is why I figured I'd try the sweat band, at $10 I didn't think I was risking too much.

ExOfficio claims:
_ Icefil® treated fabric. Xylitol, a compound also found in the birch tree and mint gum, is woven into fibers and cools skin up to five degrees upon contact with moisture, which is efficiently wicked away to the fabric surface. _​
I'll give a full write up in the future about my impressions of various performance shirts, etc.  But one thing I have done is pretty much sworn off of COTTON clothing for most hiking.  No cotton undershorts, no cotton shirts, and while I prefer nylon hiking shorts I will wear cotton for casual hikes.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Went out for a 5 mile hike and things went bad about a mile and a half into the walk.
> 
> Started out so well.  It seemed cool enough, almost no traffic, went out with my normal Keen hikers, a pair of Darn Tough wool socks, some casual khaki cotton, cotton t-shirt, cotton boxers (not briefs).  Normally I will NOT wear a cotton shirt.  I've pretty much switched over to "performance" clothing and away from cotton, especially for shirts and undershorts.  But I figured it was cool enough that sweat accumulating wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Turned out that sweat was not my only problem.
> 
> Like I said, about the 1.5 mile mark something big and black flew onto my leg and bit me.  Honestly I didn't see much of it, I was screaming and jumping around and scaring all the birds out of the corn fields that surrounded me.  I'm thinking it was a Horsefly?  Felt like electrical shocks radiating around my leg from the bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up my pace to get away from the area to avoid a second bite, but the pain continued for another full mile of walking.  I was already walking at a pace of 4 miles per hour but picked it up to about 4.25 mph.  So now I'm walking at a very fast pace and starting to work up a serious sweat, and I've got a throbbing leg.  And because I'm wearing cotton, and because the sun is starting to set, the sweat is soaking my clothing and the sun is NOT drying it.  So now I'm very uncomfortable, and my leg is still hurting from the bug bite.
> 
> But I'm walking at good pace.  Managed to make 5 miles in 1 hour 21 minutes.
> 
> I've been testing an "Ex Officio" sweat band.  Its a $10 sweat band, which is outrageously priced.  But the fabric is coated in Xylitol.  Somehow, and I don't understand the chemical process, your sweat is soaked up by the material, it interacts with the Xylitol, and as it evaporates it also feels much cooler.  They have shirts made of the same material, but honestly the price scared me away.  That is why I figured I'd try the sweat band, at $10 I didn't think I was risking too much.
> 
> ExOfficio claims:
> _ Icefil® treated fabric. Xylitol, a compound also found in the birch tree and mint gum, is woven into fibers and cools skin up to five degrees upon contact with moisture, which is efficiently wicked away to the fabric surface. _​
> I'll give a full write up in the future about my impressions of various performance shirts, etc.  But one thing I have done is pretty much sworn off of COTTON clothing for most hiking.  No cotton undershorts, no cotton shirts, and while I prefer nylon hiking shorts I will wear cotton for casual hikes.



Cool, you're training for the swamp phase of Ranger School with the bug bite/sting. Five weeks with no change of clothes or ever getting dry in the Everglades under hard physical work will be a breeze for you. Me, I'd just stay on the helicopter and say "fail me".


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> Cool, you're training for the swamp phase of Ranger School with the bug bite/sting. Five weeks with no change of clothes or ever getting dry in the Everglades under hard physical work will be a breeze for you. Me, I'd just stay on the helicopter and say "fail me".



I'm a giant weenie when it comes to pain.  No way I'd make it through Ranger school.  

Heck a fly bite had me dancing around like a nancy-boy last evening.  I'm glad it was not any worse than it was, my wife got one about a week ago and her leg had a 6" circular welt around the bite the next day.  I'm lucky, just a red mark where the darn thing bit me, nothing worse.

I never bother with insect repellent when going out for my hikes, never had a problem before last night.  Its rare that I'm out at dusk when the misquotes come out, sometimes we go out before dawn, but no bug issues then.  Sometimes we are out after dark and the headlamp will attract moths and other night bugs, but nothing has bitten me at night (yet).


----------



## Melensdad

*EQUIPMENT UPDATE:

Point 6 brand hiking socks (low)*

Here is another premium hiking sock, from another American Company (Boulder, Colorado) that caters to hikers, campers, hunters, runners, bike riders and other athletes with specific types of socks for specific uses.  






Most hiking socks are pretty tight fitting over the top of the foot to prevent the sock from shifting and padded at the bottom of the foot for some additional padding and shock absorption.  The Point 6 sock is no different, but it does it with a slight twist.  They also have elastic under the arch of your foot.  They seem to fit looser than the DARN TOUGH socks.  I've only worn them one time, so far so good.  But as they are brand new I'd really prefer to hold my real judgement on if this is another winner until after I've got 20 or 30 miles in them, instead of just a single 5 mile hike.  

But, I will say, they look promising.  I'm just not convinced they will not slip around too much on my feet under a longer trail, with a load on my back.  Time will tell.  So far, I'm still sold on the DARN TOUGH socks as the best.


==============


*EQUIPMENT UPDATE:


MICRO-FIBER HAND TOWEL* Super absorbent, ultra-light weight, quick drying.

Here is the towel I carry, within reach, when hiking.  Its made by SEA AND SUMMIT but there are quite a few brands out there that offer similar towels.  This is the X-Small size, its about 1' by 2' and this is the thickest model they make, its their TEK towel.  They make 3 different weights (thicknesses) of towels.  The thinner they are the quicker they dry, but also they less they absorb.  A large towel will dry you after a shower, even if you get the thinnest style.

This little towel is used to wipe the sweat from my head, eyes, neck while hiking and I rinse and dry it overnight.  It wrings out easily and dries quickly.  I like that all their towels have a loop attached at one of the corners and allow you to hook them to a caribiner or belt and will dry while you are walking if allowed to hang off your waist.






For travel or packing, they do come with their own mesh mini-compression sack, which is a nice feature.






I'm not saying the SEA AND SUMMIT brand is the best brand out there, its the one I own.  

There are lots of similar towels on the market and I can't imagine there is much difference between the brands.  There is, however, a difference between the weights of the materials and how much they absorb.  So depending on your needs/desires, pick the material weight and the towel size that will suit your needs best.


----------



## Melensdad

*EQUIPMENT UPDATE:  POINT 6 light hiking sock  ~ meh ~
*

Well I am officially LESS impressed with this sock after another outing.

Oh its a pretty good sock.  It would probably rank #4 in my listing of my top 4 favorites.  But its NOT as good as any of the DARN TOUGH socks and it is NOT as good as the CABELA'S IN-GENIUS light hiker either.  

The reason is that it fits too loose in the toe box and allows the ball of your foot to slip a little inside your shoe.  I have the same complaint about the heel cup, but to a slightly lesser degree.  Bear in mind I'm testing these socks with just about 3 pounds of gear in a waist pack and am complaining.  Toss on a 25# backpack and I'd probably be screaming about these socks.  If they can't remain snug and firm during light weight 5 mile treks while wearing a little fanny pack then there is no way that they will be on my feet when I do a 10 or 15 mile day wearing a 25# pack, camera gear, water bladder, etc.

At $15 to $20 a pair the POINT 6 socks cost too damn much to throw in the trash so I will continue to wear them from time to time.  But honestly my sincere hope is that the lovely Mrs_Bob's magic washing machine shrinks the toe box area of these socks about 15% but leaves arch and the cuff in tact, then shrinks the heel cup about 5%.  Somehow I doubt that will happen.

FWIW, my shoe size is a 10.5 D.  I purchased a Men's Large POINT 6 sock which, according to their 'sizing chart' is the right sock for people with a shoe size range from 9 to 11.5 and the sock package was correctly labeled as a LARGE.  The fit feels good in the length so there is no complaint there.  

When you buy technical hiking socks you buy them to keep them from shifting around on your feet under heavy loads on uneven terrain.  Becaause of that they design the socks with multiple areas of different intensities of elasticity.  Your toes can't be crushed, but the toe box area can't slip around, the arch area is typically snugged up pretty tight, the heel is often divided into up to 3 different areas of woven material to keep its shape and to keep it from shifting.  The key with hiking socks are they need to perform several different things very well.  Prevent blisters by acting as a barrier between your foot and the boot.  Wick moisture away from your foot, and wool is great at that, but so are some of the CoolMax and DryMax synthetic blend materials used by many companies.  The sock should provide some cushion, but hikers will eternally argue over how much, which is why the companies offer different levels of cushioning.  And to do these jobs, the sock can't bunch up, shift, etc.

I'm not saying that the POINT 6 sock bunches, but I am feeling like my foot is shifting inside the sock at the toe box and I don't feel too secure in the heel cup either, although my main complaint is the looseness in the toe area.  At this point I think I should have saved my money and bought more DARN TOUGH or even CABELA'S IN-GENIUS socks, but I will give these as honest a test as my feet can tolerate.




melensdad said:


> *[strike]EQUIPMENT UPDATE:
> 
> Point 6 brand hiking socks (low)*
> 
> Here is another premium hiking sock[/strike]


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> *EQUIPMENT UPDATE:  POINT 6 light hiking sock  ~ meh ~
> *I purchased a Men's Large POINT 6 sock which, according to their 'sizing chart' is the right sock for people with a shoe size range from 9 to 11.5 and the sock package was correctly labeled as a LARGE.



I'm glad you mentioned the sock sizing.  The Darn Tough socks my Army Ranger son got me hooked on are the first socks I have ever owned that are sized.  *All* other socks I own (many now will be finding their way to the Goodwill) are the 'one size fits all' sock.  I happen to wear a size very close to what you wear, 10EEE, and I've really grown weary of some socks having the 'heel' portion end up above the top rear of walking or tennis shoes.  The best I can tell is that they make them for someone with a size 14 foot and figure anyone with a smaller foot can wear them; which would be most of the population.  Unfortunately, being able to wear them and having them fit are two different issues.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> *I'm glad you mentioned the sock sizing. * The Darn Tough socks my Army Ranger son got me hooked on are the first socks I have ever owned that are sized.  *All* other socks I own (many now will be finding their way to the Goodwill) *are the 'one size fits all' sock.*  I happen to wear a size very close to what you wear, 10EEE, and I've really grown weary of some socks having the 'heel' portion end up above the top rear of walking or tennis shoes.  The best I can tell is that they make them for someone with a size 14 foot and figure anyone with a smaller foot can wear them; which would be most of the population.  Unfortunately, being able to wear them and having them fit are two different issues.



Uh Brent, just like socks come in different sizes, so does underwear


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> Uh Brent, just like socks come in different sizes, so does underwear



Yeah, right.  Next I suppose you're gonna tell me that you actually replace your underwear.  Mine from high school are getting a little ragged, but no holes in important areas.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> . . . Next I suppose you're gonna tell me that you actually replace your underwear. . .



Now that you mention it 

*GEAR UPDATE:  Ex Officio Travel/Hiking Underwear*

Officially Ex Officio calls this their "Give-N-Go" line and its available in Boxer, Boxer Brief and Brief.  They also have shirts.  Me, I'm a boxer guy so that is what I got.  I'd also point out that Duluth Trading and a few other companies make similar products.






First let me mention that when it comes to hiking cotton fabrics are your enemy.  Cotton holds moisture against your skin, it dries slowly, and with undergarments when soaked with sweat can lead to chafing, rash, and general unpleasantness that we don't need to describe in any greater detail.

So it should be obvious to you by now that these are NOT made of cotton.  They claim to be an odor resistant and moisture wicking fabric made of 94 percent nylon, 6 percent Lycra.  The fabric is extremely breathable and air dries quickly.  It has a terry elastic back and an overlapping no-button fly _(fwiw, Duluth Trading uses 1 button on their fly)_.  Ex Officio brand is treated with Aegis Microbe Shield to prevent and control odor-causing bacteria, have a gusset panel in the crotch and weigh only 3 ounces.  I'm a big fan of the gusset panel as it prevents the 'thong effect' of having a seam ride up between your cheeks, it also prevents the legs from binding around your nether regions.  Oh, and the feel of the material, lets just say that your privates will not complain about the smooth silky feel.  Now the downside, the prices are, depending on brand, north of $25 per pair.  Diligent shopping will find them for about $15 each.

But you should buy them because they actually are great for hiking.  They are far better than sweat soaked cotton because absorb very little and dry very quickly.  They won't rub you the wrong way, and they pack light and small.  

Worth the price?  Well worth it.  Buy them for your hiking, but I'll bet you sneak them on during the work week too.  They are the best thing since sliced bread.  Better than shave cream.  Better even than hot fudge on your ice cream, and not fattening.


----------



## Dargo

If my high school boxers ever wear out I'll probably follow the lead of our special forces as relayed to me by my son. The price is right too. 

Oh, the brand and specifics...  Lets just say we all now know where the saying "going commando" originated.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob rejoined me again on our 5 mile walk this morning, she's been off for a few days from walking and nursing a pulled muscle?  Consequently we started at a slower pace today but still worked up a good sweat.  

After our 5 miles we plotted out a 6 mile and a 6.5 mile course and plan to start pushing out a bit farther on days when we have the time to walk that far.  Probably the weekends, maybe Tuesday & Thursday?  Beginning this week we both start coaching Fencing at the local high school on Mon-Wed-Fri so that will cut down on our walking time.

We have both been testing a headband with Xylitol in the fabric.  The claim is that it makes your skin 5-degrees cooler.  I will admit it works, but I'm not ready for a full review, not convinced I will carry it to England, but it might end up in my fencing kit to keep the sweat out of my eyes when I'm wearing the steel mask and beating high school kids with a metal rod!


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR UPDATE:  Another style of DARN TOUGH hiking socks

EXCELLENT SOCKS​*
I'm not sure if this is a newer or an older design but I'm leaning toward an older design since its a sock I can't find on the current DARN TOUGH website.  This sock is simply a different verison of the wool DARN TOUGH ankle length hiking sock, different in that it has a "crew" height cuff for wear with low and mid-height hiking boots.






Like the other DARN TOUGH socks these fit and feel awesome underfoot while out on the trail_ (or in my case during testing phase, out along the local roadways)_.  I picked up 2 pairs of these at the beginning of the week from an on-line retailer, have already put them to a test, and they function as expected.  These socks go up to the top of my list of performance socks along with the other DARN TOUGH brand socks.  

This thread it turning into an unpaid commercial advertisement for DARN TOUGH, and for that I am going to apologize.  

It surprised me that 1 brand of socks could so dominate the thread, and relegate ALL of my old hiking socks to the trash bin, while simultaneously trashing the competition of new technical socks.  I do need to point out that for a synthetic sock, the CABELA'S IN-GENIUS sock is also an EXCELLENT sock, well worthy of wear and consideration for those wanting a synthetic.  I am, at this point, undecided on if I will buy more of the IN-GENIUS socks, or if I will pick up a few more pairs of the COOLMAX hiking sock from DARN TOUGH.  Both are excellent.  The biggest advantage of the Cabela's sock, for me, is they are available locally, its a short drive to pick them up and I get to drool at the gun counter while buying the socks.


----------



## Melensdad

Not a lot to report lately.   With nearly 100 degree days back to back and high humidity, walks have either been short or non-existent.  Looking forward to this evening when the temps are supposed to drop back down to the 70's.  Did a miserable 5 miles in the heat and I do have a odd little piece of equipment to report upon.



*GEAR UPDATE:  Xylitol infused self-cooling headband from Ex Officio*

Let me first state that I do not like wearing a headband.  Never did.  Doubt I ever will.  So with that bias out of the way, I'd like to talk about a new headband that is very different than those terry cloth headbands that can be had for a couple of bucks.   This was a $10 piece of fabric.

Not sure exactly what the material is, but I'm guessing its spandex or supplex or some similar combination.  Its soft, smooth and stretchy and generally very comfortable against your skin.  The material is also, somehow, infused with the chemical Xylitol, which is a mint like flavoring used in some brands of breath freshening gums and breath mints.  Apparently the sweat generated by your body is soaked into the material, where it mixes with the Xylitol, and creates some sort of a chemical reaction.  Ex Officio, the maker of the headband, proclaims that the chemical reaction cools your head by a full 5 degrees.






I don't know why, how, or whatever, but I can report, this thing ACTUALLY WORKS.

My hottest trial with this headband did 5 miles in 95 degree heat with my wife.  She was also wearing one.  They come in black and several colors.  As far as wroking as a headband, I can say that not a single drop of sweat rolled off my brow and into my eyes or dripped onto my glasses.  But hey, any headband can do that.  But what this really did was cool my skin/my head everywhere that it came in contact with my body.

All that said, I still am not a big fan of headbands.  If I was a fan of headband I would take this with me to the UK for our hike across England.  But I prefer a towel and a hat.  Will I use this?  Yes, on really hot days I will continue to use this magic headband.

FWIW, I have no idea how long its cooling effect will last.  I know that the bug repellent clothing is typically good for 70 wash cycles.  So I suspect this is similar, it probably will work for a full summer and then fade in effectiveness?  But that is just a guess.


====================

*
Upcoming Walk:  3 Mile Walk-a-Thon for Multiple Sclerosis Society*

In Highland IN at Wicker Memorial Park => http://walkini.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR?fr_id=19691&pg=entry

Even if you are not planning a hike across a foreign country, you may want to go out on Sunday and find your local MS society walk.  Raise a bit of money, or donate a bit of money, and walk for a good cause.  My wife's mother had MS and it made the last 2 decades of her life a living hell.  The head fencing coach at my fencing club's wife currently has the disease, and one of the teacher's my wife works with has a mother with the disease.  We are walking for the memory of my M-I-L and for these 2 friends who are touched with the disease now.  If you look around you will probably find out that you know someone stricken too.

Here is a link to the National MS Walk site, you can use it to find a walk that is local to you => https://secure3.convio.net/nmss/sit...ahdcgn2.app326a&pagename=WLK_INI_Landing_Page


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR QUESTION ~ IF YOU HAVE ONE, What kind of pack stove do you have?

I've been re-thinking the whole concept of a stove and am being swayed . . . alcohol is influencing my decision.*


I'm not sure if I am going to carry a stove with me on this hike.  I believe in carrying what I need and since there are small villages every 8 to 15 miles along the hiking trail, there will be places to eat a hot meal and drink a tepid English ale.  I am not convinced that I need to take a stove and cook meals.  Still, I have to consider my options.


*BUTANE Canister Stoves:*

My old Optimus stove was tried and true and worked.  Its long gone, it would be easy to buy another.  Canisters burn for 60 to 90 minutes depending on ambient temperature, I'd need 2 canisters for an 8 day walk for hot coffee and a dehydrated meal if cooked 1 time a day.  Butane stoves allow you to boil, simmer, fry _(if you have a frying pan)_.  

But canisters are bulky, expensive and sometimes hard to find.


*Liquid Fuel Stoves/WHITE GAS/Multi-Fuel Pressure Tank Stoves:*

Probably the most flexible for cooking, great for altitudes and cold weather conditions, but also the least reliable, we've all had one of these (or more) during our lifetime.  They are good, common, and offerings come in all sizes and weights.  But they are also the most complex stoves.  My personal favorite is the SOTO Muka stove, its a multi-fuel that does not require priming, its got some nice innovations and was named an "editors choice" winner in 2012.

For these type of stoves, regardless of brand, you need the burner, the pump, the fuel tank and the hose to connect them all together.  You fill the cannister with your choice of white gas, unleaded gasoline, etc.  Attach the pump, connect the hose, pump the tank to pressurize, open the fuel valve and dispense a small amount of fuel, close the valve, light the  fuel to get the burner hot (_this is the priming step_) and once the flame has burned for 10+ seconds and heated the burner/vaporizer then you open the gas valve again and start cooking.  There is also a special process to shut down the stove to empty the hose, etc.  

When these work, which is most of the time, they work very very well.  They typically allow a full heat range for controlled cooking.  



*Alcohol Stoves*

This stupid simple thing is what is starting to sway me away from all other stoves.  NOTHING TO BREAK.  TOTALLY RELIABLE in all but extreme cold.  LIGHTEST WEIGHT.  

OK, the downsides are its basically a cup with holes that has 1 heat setting.  ON.  No simmer, just FULL BLAST until it burns out.  But since most backpackers live on dehydrated/freeze dried foods like Mountain House and simply need some boiled water, then I don't see a lot of downsides to this design.  There are home-made versions out of old pop cans, old beer cans, cat food cans, etc.  There are high quality rugged versions made from Titanium and there are cheap commercial versions as well.

If I take a stove on this trip, and I'm not sure I will, this is probably what I will take with me:

Fancy Feast Cat Food Can Backpacking Stove - YouTube


----------



## Melensdad

*I bit the bullet and bought my first alcohol stove*

Burns simple, cheap alcohol (HEET gas line anti-freeze, Denatured Alcohol, etc).

No moving parts.  Simple to operate.  Easy and light to pack.  Made in America by a hobbyist/backpacker.

I opted to buy one, rather than make one out of a pop can, cat food can, etc, because I was looking for something more substantial and found this one, looks great.  I'll update eventually.  Probably during the cold of winter when there is little else to do.  This is milled out of solid aluminum stock, pretty much crush proof except for the fuel nipple.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...tch?v=0XVDwjsrUkI&feature%3  Dplayer_embedded


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR UPDATE: Tragedy has befallen the household. . . missing gear!*

Somehow, while moving my pack around over the past week, from room to room, I seem to have lost my "Gossomer Gear" belt pouch.

Its this little 0.9 ounce thing:











The lovely Mrs_Bob and I have torn apart the spare bedroom, I've shined lights under every piece of furniture on the upper level of the house, into the back of the closets, searched shelving, and even emptied several drawers.  Its not to be found.

As that is my primary camera carry case for the trip it will have to be found, or replaced.  Given the high price ($15) for such a small piece of gear I really don't want to replace it.  But it is so well designed that if I have to do so, I will replace that little pouch.


-----------------------------



I've started a spreadsheet to track the weights of gear that I'm testing out.  My goal is to carry no more than 20# on my back, and given that water weighs 8# per gallon and I'm looking at carrying 3 Quarts each day (2 in a Camelbak bladder + 1 in a bottle) then with the container weight I'll have nearly 7# or just over 1/3rd of the total weigh taken up with water.  Add about 2# for the 2000 cu.in. backpack itself and I'm at 9# or just under 50% of my maximum goal.  Still to weigh, 2 rain jackets, 2 rain pants, first aid kit, titanium cups, medicine, knife, etc etc etc



------------------------------



But now its time for bed.  Alarm is set for 4:30am so we can go for a walk tomorrow before the day gets started.  Hope I'm feeling up to it.  Been sick all weekend with a bad cold and some stomach discomfort.   I'd like to at least get in a quick 3 mile walk in the morning's pre-dawn hours.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> *I'm looking at carrying 3 Quarts each day (2 in a Camelbak bladder + 1 in a bottle) then with the container weight I'll have nearly 7# or just over 1/3rd of the total weigh taken up with water.*


*

After using my 3 liter Camelbak several times in extremely hot weather my only complaint is that the first 2 mouths full of water is really hot, but the pack does a surprisingly good job of keeping the main bladder cool when filled with water and a couple scoops of cubed ice.  I mentioned this to my son and he said that, unless water is extremely scarce, the standard procedure is to use the first two sips to rinse your mouth and then spit it out.  That leaves your drinking portion nice and refreshingly cool.  

Although I never planned on doing so, he did warn me about it being a really bad idea to fill it with anything but water.  It seems that many have tried using Gatorade in them only later to discover it takes about an hour to properly clean it after using G; which generally doesn't happen and mold starts growing in your drinking bladder.*


----------



## Melensdad

My plan is WATER ONLY in the bladder.

I'll be in England so  the odds of finding ICE in that nation are about as strong as finding roses at the North Pole.  Water will be ambient temperature.  The good news is that the average temps for the area during that time of the year are mid-40's at night with highs in the 60's during the day.  So ideal hiking temperatures, the water should never heat up as my backpack has an air-suspension system to keep the water bladder OFF my back.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Dargo said:


> After using my 3 liter Camelbak several times in extremely hot weather my only complaint is that the first 2 mouths full of water is really hot, but the pack does a surprisingly good job of keeping the main bladder cool when filled with water and a couple scoops of cubed ice. I mentioned this to my son and he said that, unless water is extremely scarce, the standard procedure is to use the first two sips to rinse your mouth and then spit it out. That leaves your drinking portion nice and refreshingly cool.
> 
> Although I never planned on doing so, he did warn me about it being a really bad idea to fill it with anything but water. It seems that many have tried using Gatorade in them only later to discover it takes about an hour to properly clean it after using G; which generally doesn't happen and mold starts growing in your drinking bladder.


 I too do love to use my cammelbacks  heed your son's warnings I saw many GI.'s squirt their mre's out the other end because they wanted cool aid or pop in their canteens or cammelbacks . even one of my kids had to learn the hard way what the hell does dad know.


----------



## Melensdad

CamelBak actually sells a few flavorings that can be used in their bladders.

They contain NO SUGAR and, according to CamelBak are easy to clean.  But I'm not going mess around with it.  My plan is to stick to pure water.

Worst thing you can do in a bladder system is put a sugary drink into the bladder.


----------



## Melensdad

*The world is good again . . . my wife found the little Gossamer Gear "pocket."*

I now have it secured to the waist strap of my back pack.  The little pouch comes with a velcro tab on the back of it so it can be secured to your backpack's waist strap so that it does not slide around.  It also has two elastic hoops that help hold it in place.   The velcro strip, which is now stuck on the right side of the backpack belt, gives me about 3" of lateral adjustment for the Gossamer Gear pouch so I can adjust it a bit in the field.

Prior to today I did not fasten the velcro strip to my backpack, but rather relied on the elastic.  Now I have it secured firmly with the velcro as I affixed the velcro strip to my pack.  When moving the pack around, apparently the elastic didn't hold it firmly enough and it slipped off the pack's belt.  That can't happen now that the velcro has it locked in place.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ah Bob, you'll probably lose your backpack next.


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR DISCUSSION >>> Wristwatches for Backcountry Uses: Hiking/Camping/Hunting/Climbing*

With some little electronics, a wristwatch can now become a tool for back country travel and hunting.  This watch is an older titanium cased Tissot T-Touch Trek watch.  Its now a discontinued model, but they offer other versions.  Its not the best back country watch on the market.  The new SUUNTO CORE is probably the best watch out there for backcountry use, its commonly available for about $275, give or take a bit.  PYLE offers a watch with similar features, I've seen them on Ebay for as low as $49.00.  Casio makes several versions that offer some of these features, prices vary from $250 to $500.
*
So what makes a GREAT back country watch?*_
How about a COMPASS, a BAROMETER and an ALTIMETER for starters?  Add in a THERMOMETER, an ALARM and a STOPWATCH function too.​_
I'll be using my Tissot T-Touch Trek for illustrations here, but the other watches do all/some of these things, some do them much better, some about the same, some a little worse.  But this will give you some things to think about.

If you are lost in the woods while hunting, or if you are hiking a trail from one point to another, an ALTIMETER and a simple topographic map can help you find your location.  If you think you are at a point on the map, just check the the elevation lines and check the altimeter function on your watch, it can confirm your location or show you just how lost you really are.  This can let you know that you have reached the peak, or maybe just a false peak.  Or confirm you are in right valley, etc.

On this watch I set the ALTIMETER function and the hands point to ALTIMETER, then the digital read out gives me my elevation above sea level.





*
COMPASSES* on wrist watches are known to be moderately accurate.  A quality magnetic compass is going to be more accurate, but some watches can do a pretty good job and most can give you a reasonably accurate indication of your direction of travel.  On this particular watch you set the watch to compass mode and the hour hand moves opposite of the minute hand and then the 2 hands rotate so that the minute hand is pointing to Magnetic North Poll while the hour hand points to the Magnetic South.  






*BAROMETERS* are probably the feature that I think are most critical for safety and for comfort.  Some watches actually will give you a GRAPH showing the past 12 or even 24 hours of barometric pressure trends.  Some even have little icons shaped like clouds, rain clouds, or the sun to indicate weather.  Mine is pretty simplistic compared to something like the new digital watches, but it does the job.  Set it into the METEO mode _(which is the Barometer on this watch)_ and the two hands come together and then point into 1 of 3 positions.  If the two hands point toward NOON then the barometric pressure has been STABLE for the past 12 hours and there will be NO CHANGE in the weather.  If the two hands point toward 1 o'clock then the barometric pressure is RISING and good weather is coming.  BUT, if the two hands point toward the 11 o'clock position then the barometric position is FALLING and bad weather is coming.  

I snapped this photo this afternoon, about 3 hours after taking the picture the HEAVY RAINS started.  Knowing in advance that bad weather was coming I could have returned to camp, or pitched a tent and prepared for rain, or taken other precautions before the rain starts.






My watch also has a *THERMOMETER *function.  I'm not a big fan.  If I'm out hiking and its cold, I know it.  If its hot, I know that too.  I suppose there is some use if it becomes dangerously hot or cold, but I don't see a lot of use for knowing the exact temperature.  Still, the digital readout give me the temperature and the hands point toward the function to confirm its a temperature in the readout.  I know of no watch that can tell me if the FUTURE temperature is going to fall or rise and then project it with a future temperature.  However the previously discussued BAROMETER function can give you an idea of the future weather, and that is, in my opinion, more important than the specific temperature.   I suppose if you wake up in your tent, see steam rising when you open your mouth, say _"I'll bet its colder than a witches' tit out there,"_ you could use a thermometer on your watch to confirm that fact.






*TIME and STOPWATCH functions* . . . why are these important?  Simple, if you know your destination on a map, and you know your current location on the map, and if you know your rough walking speed, you can use the STOPWATCH and TIME to help you determine the time to your destination or your waypoint.  





*
One thing that I have NOT discussed in a GPS feature in a watch. * Garmin and a couple other companies now have GPS enabled watches.  The problem with a GPS watch is the same problem that exists with a handheld GPS, that is they EAT BATTERIES and/or must be RECHARGED too frequently.  Out for a quick "day hike" or out hunting for the day and you probably won't come close to wearing out the battery, but what happens if you go out for a week?  Odds are the battery in your watch can be stretched to a few days if you are very careful with powering down the GPS and use it only a couple hours a day.  But if you are in back country then you probably should learn how to use a compass and a map instead.  Leave the GPS watch behind.  JMO and YMMV.


Other watches for back country travel/hunting/hiking/climbing _(these have some/most/all/more of the functions of my watch)_:

SUUNTO Core: Amazon.com: suunto core: Sports & Outdoors
PYLE:  Amazon.com: pyle watch: Watches
CASIO: Amazon.com: casio barometer: Watches
PULSAR: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-Mens-PS7001-Digital-Watch/dp/B004ARSGEG/ref=sr_1_16?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1379549396&sr=1-16&keywords=barometer]Pulsar Men's PS7001 Tech Gear Digital Watch: Watches: Amazon.com[/ame]
TISSOT: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T33789892-T-Touch-Polished-Titanium/dp/B000OHA3WE/ref=sr_1_1?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1379549606&sr=1-1&keywords=tissot+barometer]Tissot Men's T33789892 T-Touch Polished Titanium Black Rubber Watch: Watches: Amazon.com[/ame]

In an age when many people rely on their cell phone for time and fewer people are wearing a watch, if you go back country you may find that you have no reliable signal.  A watch can be a versatile and invaluable tool to help you navigate your way through canyons, over hilly or mountainous grounds, across an island, etc.  Give some thoughts to the functions above the next time you rely on a GPS to get you home, could you have done it with a map and a compass, or even a map and a wristwatch?  

The watches I listed above range from cheap to expensive, there is one for every budget.  You might find one that will save your life if you go afield.






EastTexFrank said:


> Ah Bob, you'll probably lose your backpack next.


I hope not, but I won't bet on it


----------



## Melensdad

*UPDATE:  HOW TO ACTUALLY USE A COMPASS*

Based on some conversations after I posted the information about hiking watches at my shooting group forum.  So I posted the following information there, figured I'd also reposted it here.   I get the disctinct impression that a lot of people *don't really understand how to properly use *a compass.  It seems like a lot of people *think they know* but in reality they don't know, the proper way to use a compass out in the field.

This YouTube video is a great resource and explains things very well:
[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-N8roXXgIhM"]Silva navigation school - YouTube[/ame]

Here is also a webpage that explains how to use a compass, this is very simple, with illustrations:  How to Read a Compass


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> *GEAR DISCUSSION >>> Wristwatches for Backcountry Uses: Hiking/Camping/Hunting/Climbing*
> 
> With some little electronics, a wristwatch can now become a tool for back country travel and hunting.  This watch is an older titanium cased Tissot T-Touch Trek watch.  Its now a discontinued model, but they offer other versions.  Its not the best back country watch on the market.  The new SUUNTO CORE is probably the best watch out there for backcountry use, its commonly available for about $275, give or take a bit.  PYLE offers a watch with similar features, I've seen them on Ebay for as low as $49.00.  Casio makes several versions that offer some of these features, prices vary from $250 to $500.
> *
> So what makes a GREAT back country watch?*_
> How about a COMPASS, a BAROMETER and an ALTIMETER for starters?  Add in a THERMOMETER, an ALARM and a STOPWATCH function too.​_
> I'll be using my Tissot T-Touch Trek for illustrations here, but the other watches do all/some of these things, some do them much better, some about the same, some a little worse.  But this will give you some things to think about.
> 
> If you are lost in the woods while hunting, or if you are hiking a trail from one point to another, an ALTIMETER and a simple topographic map can help you find your location.  If you think you are at a point on the map, just check the the elevation lines and check the altimeter function on your watch, it can confirm your location or show you just how lost you really are.  This can let you know that you have reached the peak, or maybe just a false peak.  Or confirm you are in right valley, etc.
> 
> On this watch I set the ALTIMETER function and the hands point to ALTIMETER, then the digital read out gives me my elevation above sea level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> COMPASSES* on wrist watches are known to be moderately accurate.  A quality magnetic compass is going to be more accurate, but some watches can do a pretty good job and most can give you a reasonably accurate indication of your direction of travel.  On this particular watch you set the watch to compass mode and the hour hand moves opposite of the minute hand and then the 2 hands rotate so that the minute hand is pointing to Magnetic North Poll while the hour hand points to the Magnetic South.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BAROMETERS* are probably the feature that I think are most critical for safety and for comfort.  Some watches actually will give you a GRAPH showing the past 12 or even 24 hours of barometric pressure trends.  Some even have little icons shaped like clouds, rain clouds, or the sun to indicate weather.  Mine is pretty simplistic compared to something like the new digital watches, but it does the job.  Set it into the METEO mode _(which is the Barometer on this watch)_ and the two hands come together and then point into 1 of 3 positions.  If the two hands point toward NOON then the barometric pressure has been STABLE for the past 12 hours and there will be NO CHANGE in the weather.  If the two hands point toward 1 o'clock then the barometric pressure is RISING and good weather is coming.  BUT, if the two hands point toward the 11 o'clock position then the barometric position is FALLING and bad weather is coming.
> 
> I snapped this photo this afternoon, about 3 hours after taking the picture the HEAVY RAINS started.  Knowing in advance that bad weather was coming I could have returned to camp, or pitched a tent and prepared for rain, or taken other precautions before the rain starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch also has a *THERMOMETER *function.  I'm not a big fan.  If I'm out hiking and its cold, I know it.  If its hot, I know that too.  I suppose there is some use if it becomes dangerously hot or cold, but I don't see a lot of use for knowing the exact temperature.  Still, the digital readout give me the temperature and the hands point toward the function to confirm its a temperature in the readout.  I know of no watch that can tell me if the FUTURE temperature is going to fall or rise and then project it with a future temperature.  However the previously discussued BAROMETER function can give you an idea of the future weather, and that is, in my opinion, more important than the specific temperature.   I suppose if you wake up in your tent, see steam rising when you open your mouth, say _"I'll bet its colder than a witches' tit out there,"_ you could use a thermometer on your watch to confirm that fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TIME and STOPWATCH functions* . . . why are these important?  Simple, if you know your destination on a map, and you know your current location on the map, and if you know your rough walking speed, you can use the STOPWATCH and TIME to help you determine the time to your destination or your waypoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One thing that I have NOT discussed in a GPS feature in a watch. * Garmin and a couple other companies now have GPS enabled watches.  The problem with a GPS watch is the same problem that exists with a handheld GPS, that is they EAT BATTERIES and/or must be RECHARGED too frequently.  Out for a quick "day hike" or out hunting for the day and you probably won't come close to wearing out the battery, but what happens if you go out for a week?  Odds are the battery in your watch can be stretched to a few days if you are very careful with powering down the GPS and use it only a couple hours a day.  But if you are in back country then you probably should learn how to use a compass and a map instead.  Leave the GPS watch behind.  JMO and YMMV.
> 
> 
> Other watches for back country travel/hunting/hiking/climbing _(these have some/most/all/more of the functions of my watch)_:
> 
> SUUNTO Core: Amazon.com: suunto core: Sports & Outdoors
> PYLE:  Amazon.com: pyle watch: Watches
> CASIO: Amazon.com: casio barometer: Watches
> PULSAR: Pulsar Men's PS7001 Tech Gear Digital Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> TISSOT: Tissot Men's T33789892 T-Touch Polished Titanium Black Rubber Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> In an age when many people rely on their cell phone for time and fewer people are wearing a watch, if you go back country you may find that you have no reliable signal.  A watch can be a versatile and invaluable tool to help you navigate your way through canyons, over hilly or mountainous grounds, across an island, etc.  Give some thoughts to the functions above the next time you rely on a GPS to get you home, could you have done it with a map and a compass, or even a map and a wristwatch?



I saw a watch like that once, but not for very long.  Security was told to get that bum looking at the expensive watches outta their store. 

So, I splurged and got this one [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Timex-Mid-Size-T5G971-Personal-Trainer/dp/B000P8VWQS/ref=lp_711751011_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379807038&sr=1-1"]Dargo's price range watch[/ame]

A guy I know who owns a company I do business with in Napa, CA bought a watch that cost more than the average priced house in my area and he has to wind it every day and it's not even that accurate!  Gees!


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> I saw a watch like that once, but not for very long.  Security was told to get that bum looking at the expensive watches outta their store.
> 
> So, I splurged and got this one Dargo's price range watch
> 
> A guy I know who owns a company I do business with in Napa, CA bought a watch that cost more than the average priced house in my area and he has to wind it every day and it's not even that accurate!  Gees!



You will notice that I linked to several watches, starting as low as $49 

The point of the post  was to illustrate a high tech tool that a hiker can use out in the woods or on a trail.  I think a lot of people _(often me included)_ rely too heavily on an a handheld GPS because they are convenient.  Problem is they eat batteries.  My GPS is good for a day, maybe 2 of use on a pair of AA batteries.  But I'll be walking the Hadrian's Wall trail for 8 days, and while it is supposed to be pretty well marked, we will be deviating from the trail from time to time.  Not sure I want to carry around a pound worth of batteries!

So the compass and map seem far more logical.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> You will notice that I linked to several watches, starting as low as $49
> 
> The point of the post  was to illustrate a high tech tool that a hiker can use out in the woods or on a trail.  I think a lot of people _(often me included)_ rely too heavily on an a handheld GPS because they are convenient.  Problem is they eat batteries.  My GPS is good for a day, maybe 2 of use on a pair of AA batteries.  But I'll be walking the Hadrian's Wall trail for 8 days, and while it is supposed to be pretty well marked, we will be deviating from the trail from time to time.  Not sure I want to carry around a pound worth of batteries!
> 
> So the compass and map seem far more logical.



I was just joking.  Although I do personally own the $29 version, I bought one for my Army Ranger son one that is 'military rated' (um, to the best of my knowledge there is no such thing) and cost closer to the most expensive model you listed.  IMHO, *he* could possibly really need some of the functions of the watch in his position of a commissioned officer, leading soldiers, in the Army Special forces.  I think you know that I believe I'm somewhat similar to you in the respect that, if needed, I'll spend whatever it takes if I feel it is important and, especially, if it's for one of my children.


----------



## Melensdad

*Interesting bit of kit that OTHERS will be carrying for ME*

There are at least four confirmed people going on this hike.  It could grow to 10.  It likely will be 6 or 7.  

So I decided that I will give others who go on this trip some gifts.  

As I'm the oldest person on the trip, I figure that with my age comes some wisdom.  And I know that liquids are heavy, in fact they are easily the heaviest things that we will be lugging across the island of England.  My goal is travel as light as possible, but still enjoy some of the finer things in life.

So I will be giving GIFTS to some of the other hikers on this trip and those gifts will also benefit me!  The gifts I have chosen to bestow on my fellow hikers are lightweight flasks that they can use to replace those heavy wine bottles and whiskey bottles that they would otherwise be carrying into the field for our picnic lunches and mid-afternoon snacks.  

Pictured below are 2 wine flasks _(one right side up, one reversed) _+ 1 smaller flask from some fine scotch single malt.






These things literally are feather light.  I've found a couple brands, these are made by GSI.  They are BPA free plastic and mylar so they should not impart any flavor into the adult beverages they will be used to contain.  They were a bit pricy, roughly $10.  But are reusable.  The body of these modern day 'botas' weigh about as much as 2 sheets of paper.  The neck and the cap are lightweight plastic.  I didn't put them on a scale for an exact weight, but I'm guessing 2 to 3 ounces total.  

So my cunning costs me a bit of cash, it doesn't burden me with the unwanted weight, and I still get to share in the bounty!  If we add more people to the trip, I'll simply buy another couple of "gifts" for others so that there will be plenty of wine to go around!


----------



## Melensdad

Anyone have any ideas about water filtration/purification?  Technically filtration is not true purification.  

With the exception of a couple days, I will have ample sources of clean water along the trail we are walking to simply refill bottles/bladders with safe water.  But a couple of the days of our upcoming walk will either require me to filter/purify water along the way, or carry a lot of water and refill at night _(we will be at a clean water source each night)._

There are lots of choices.  Some I do not like.  

Not a fan of the UV Light systems that kill the bugs/viruses but leave the dirt/off taste in the water. 
Not a fan of the purification tablets that can take up to an hour to work, and leave the dirt/off taste in the water.
Pump Filters are good, when they work, some are bulky and heavy, some less so.  Acceptable if under 1#.
A "Lifestraw" would work for sipping out of a stream, but won't allow me to refill a water bottle.  Fine if you are camping next to a stream/pond, but we are hiking and may not need the water when we pass a stream.

I'm hearing good things about the FIRST NEED XLE filter.  Probably way more than I need for the couple gallons of water that I may need.  I'd love something 1/2 the size and clearly don't need that much capacity.  Lots of very mixed reviews about the MSR and Katadyn products.

Or should I just buck up and carry 8# (1 gallon) of water and slug through the day, with the load lightening up as the day goes on?  It is certainly a possible choice to carry extra water a couple days.  It's obviously cheaper than buying an expensive gadget that may or may not work.  It's obviously easier to pack a collapseable water bottle than it is to pack a bulky filter system.

THOUGHTS?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bob, I'm not an expert on filters by any means.  The last time I purified water was many years ago and I used tablets which I assume worked because I didn't get sick but the water didn't taste very good.

I have a prepper/camping friend who uses the "Sport Berkey" water bottle.  He also keeps a couple in his BOB.  It is light and has enough throughput capacity for your needs.  I haven't seen a review of the product but know that other Berkey filters are well regarded.


----------



## Melensdad

That might work.  Most of the bottles with filters don't filter viruses/pathogens but that one appears to do so.

LINKY=> [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sport-Berkey-Portable-Water-Purifier/dp/B0026OKYPE"]Amazon.com: Sport Berkey Portable Water Purifier: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

As long as we are talking about food, how about discussing some eating utensils?
*
GEAR REVIEW:  Bamboo ~vs~ Titanium Cutlery*

Since there are several of us going on this trip I figured that I'd buy some Christmas presents for some of the others who will be on the trip and it would give me the opportunity to compare different items.

I purchased some TOAKS brand Titanium Cutlery sets and some Bamboo Cutlery sets.  Each has some interesting advantages, but as I think you will see, the Bamboo spoon is nearly worthless and the Bamboo knife is an oddity that it hard to describe.  The Titanium stuff is very traditional in form, well balanced in your hand, very functional, expensive, strong/stiff and yet amazingly lightweight.

*TOAKS TITANIUM:*




This is the stuff I am keeping for me and for my wife.  Its about $18 per set for the 3 pieces.  Not cheap.  It weighs 1.7 ounces for the 3 piece set + the mini caribiner.  There is NO case with this set and the mini-caribiner is almost too small to use.  If you have fat fingers just throw the mini-caribiner away.  If you have agile fingers then you can use it, for something???

As light as this set is, it feels good in the hand, the utinsels are roughly the same size and shape as the stuff in your kitchen drawer, and its strong.  Titanium is stronger than steel, lighter than aluminum, doesn't rust.  Pretty much the perfect material for the ultra-light hiker_ (other than the high cost)._  Close examination of the Toaks Titanium cutlery shows that this is a high quality set that a craftsman would appreciate using. Its finished very nicely with a brushed finish at the handles and a mirror polish at the use end.  


*BAMBOO*




My sister and brother-in-law will be recieving these as Christmas gifts for the hike.  As light as the Toaks Titanium stuff is, this stuff is even lighter.  The entire set, with the case, is 1.7 ounces.  So same total weight but more parts.  The set includes CHOPSTICKS, plus a CARRY CASE, plus a fork/knife/spoon and it even includes a lightweight small caribiner.  Set cost was $11.55 from Amazon.  Its supposed to be eco-friendly, even the little case is made of recycled materials.  This stuff looks pretty good on the surface, and its supposed to stand up to repeated use/wash/use cycles.  

So compared to the Titanium stuff this is a bargain, more pieces and a lower price.  But close examination of the spoon shows that this spoon has almost no capacity to actually scoop any liquid into your mouth!  Oh it would work for a hearty stew, chili or chunky style soup but anything with a thin broth is going to be an exercise is futility to consume.  Then there is the knife?  No serrations and a curved blade?  By curved I mean a SIDEWAYS curve!  I dunno why?  And not only does it lacks serrations but it also lacks a sharp edge.  Sure, you can cut a stewed carrot or potato with it.  Probably spread butter just fine and cut a muffin in half too, but don't go after that T-bone with this knife.  The fork is a 3 tine fork and its probably fine for eating just about anything.  

All 3 of these main cutlery pieces feel pretty good in your  hand and the chopsticks also appear to be very functional, even if a little bit shorter than some of the pairs we have in our kitchen.  All 5 pieces have a very nice smooth finish to them, all have some sort of food safe sealer applied.  I just don't see the knife or spoon as particularly useful, with the spoon being the worse of the two pieces.

While the caribiner with the Toaks Titanium is tiny, it is high quality and will stand up to years of reasonable use, I'd say that the aluminum (?) caribiner that comes with the Bamboo set is a novelty piece that is better discarded than carried.  It might work for a couple days, maybe a couple weeks, but its pretty much junk.


*VERDICT:  Toaks Titanium Cutlery is the easy choice, wreaks of quality and is actually useable . . .  Unless you drive a Prius, then you'll buy the Bamboo stuff and show us how eco-friendly you are while spilling your soup down your chin and gnawing your steak apart with your teeth because your knife can't cut meat . . . oh wait, you are probably a vegetarian if you buy the Bamboo stuff so cutting a steak is not an issue for you.*


If I was a super-lightweight junkie I'd probably take a SPORK and call it a day, but I'm willing to accept 1.7 ounces of Titanium in my backpack versus 0.7 ounces for just a SPORK.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure what happened to my old OPTIMUS iso-butane canister stove, its probably packed away in a box in one of the garages, down in the crawl space or somewhere else that I can't remember.    I found my windscreen, but can't find the old stove!   I decided that I needed to get back to backpacking so I started looking at stoves all over again.

Lots of interesting choices these days.

I have NOT tried any of these stoves yet.  Honestly I expect the little Snow Peak to run flawlessly.  Its basic design has been around a long time, there are lots of people making this type of stove, I can't imagine anything could go wrong with it.  The SOTO MUKA is interesting in that it offers some interesting features like the pressure indicator on the pump and the no-prime start up.    

Picked up a little SNOW PEAK GigaPower Auto  
GigaPower Stove, Auto - backpacking stoves - stoves
It looks like every other little canister stove.  Neat little package, came with a windscreen and a repair kit, and free shipping from an Ebay seller for $39 even.  Li










Picked up a SOTO MUKA liquid gas stove =>  http://www.sotooutdoors.com/products/item/OD-1NP.html">OD-1NP | Products | SOTO

I liked the fact that it doesn't require priming, but don't like the fact that it uses a proprietary fuel bottle with a wider mouth.  Got this for $90 on Ebay, the fuel bottle came from REI for $26 (including shipping)














And what is a stretch, I picked up a SMOKEEATER 908 "Ring Of Fire" alcohol stove => http://www.outdoortrailgear.com/featured/ring-of-fire-alcohol-stove/"

With this stove I also picked up a pot stand.  Price was about $86 with shipping, making it the most expensive alcohol stove that I've ever seen!  But it just got my curiosity up enough that I decided to go for it and give it a try.

Here is a YouTube video of the "Ring Of Fire" from the guy who makes it:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0XVDwjsrUkI&feature=player_embedded&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D0XVDwjsrUkI%26feature%3Dplayer_embedded">http://m.youtube.com/watch?

One thing I don't like is the fuel nipple being so exposed/unguarded.  I may be making some modification to add some sort of guard to protect that nipple.  But at 2.5 ounces with a fuel bottle (empty) is a nice tidy weight.  The stove is milled out of a piece of solid aluminum on a lathe, no chance it can be crushed under foot.  
















And everything fits into a ZipLock sandwich size bag, with room to spare:






For those of you who may have any of these 3 stoves, any advice?  Words of caution?  


I expect the "Ring Of Fire" to be the slowest to boil, least flexible, but I do appreciate the lack of weight.  The Snow Peak GigaPower should be the easiest to get set up and cooking.  The Soto Muka may be the most flexible of them all when all the testing is done, but its also the biggest and heaviest.


----------



## Melensdad

Got some brand new Titanium ultra-light backpacking pots/pans from a company called KEITH.  They make a lot of ultra-light stuff for bicyclists so if you are bike rider you may be more familiar with them.  This stuff, like most of the Titanium stuff, is made in Asia.  Keith brand stuff comes from China.

They sell different sets, I chose  a 3 piece set because it was simply the best value of all the options and picked it up on Ebay for $61.20 (total price including shipping) which is pretty outrageous for 3 tiny pots/pans but is actually pretty cheap compared to other TITANIUM cookware.  

The set includes a MESH BAG, a 1.2 Liter pot, a 0.8 Liter pot, and a 0.4 Liter pan which, due to its sloped edges near the base, allows the pan to work as a "double boiler" when teamed up with either of the 2 pots.  

The 1.2 Liter pot is the tallest, narrowest of the 3 pieces and flares a bit wider at the rim to allow the pan to rest on top.  The 0.8 Liter pot is just large enough to allow the 1.1 liter pot to nest inside, and the 0.4 Liter pan fits comfortably under the 0.8 Liter pot to nest inside.

Entire weight of the 3 pieces of cookware + the bag = 12.1 ounces:





Should you choose to carry without the bag, then you will save 0.6 ounce:





All 3 pieces of cookware nested:





The 3 piece set gives you some flexibility in options, if 2 of you are going out for a trip you can carry all three pieces for those rare trailside gourmet meals, but if you want to go lighter you can mix & match your cookware and carry only those pieces you need for making hot coffee/tea/cocoa and rehydrating some Mountain House meals while saving a bit of weight and pack space.

Small Pot (0.8 Liter) + Pan = 6.8 ounces





Large Pot (1.2 Liter) + Pan = 7.7 ounces





Large Pot alone = 4.6 ounces





Medium Pot alone = 3.8 ounces





Pan alone = 3.0 ounces





Honestly have no clue how this stuff performs as I have not yet tried it.  TITANIUM cookware has a reputation of having hot spots and not doing a very good job of spreading the heat across the surface of the entire bottom of the cooking surface so it will be interesting to compare this to my ALUMINUM cookware (GSI Halulite Micro Dualist ~ _now discontinued_) cook set.


----------



## Melensdad

Looking at the AVERAGE temperatures for the area where we will be hiking, the morning temps will be in the mid-40's and the afternoon high should be about 61-degrees-F.  

I've never owned a WOOL baselayer shirt_ (a "Merino" wool undershirt)_ and am considering investing in a few of them.  And I use the word "investing" because when I started looking at the prices, they seem to cost from $45 to $85 each.  WTF?  I know that people who have them swear by them as being great.  I understand that they don't get all funky smelling like synthetic fabrics when you sweat.  *Can they be worth that price?*  I was figuring on buying 3 and rotating through them, washing them in the evening during the hike.  That way I wouldn't have to wash every night.  

But at $45~$85 each, I'm not convinced to buy any of them.  And if I do I'm thinking buy one, wash it every night, hope its dry by morning.

Are the "Merino Wool" base layer shirts worth the high cost?  


Linky => http://www.rei.com/product/855512/icebreaker-anatomica-crew-underwear-top-mens
Linky => http://www.rei.com/product/828662/smartwool-microweight-crew-t-shirt-wool-mens


----------



## Melensdad

As a hunter, fisherman, gun tinkerer, etc and I know that because of my purchase of "tax stamps" for hunting and my purchases of guns/gun parts/fishing equipment/hunting equipment, etc that I am supporting the maintenance of wilderness habitat because there is an *11% excise tax on hunting/fishing/gun related items that is a dedicated tax going to support the lands.*  "Tax stamps" like duck hunting stamps, big game stamps, upland bird stamps, which are required taxes if you hunt, are also *dedicated taxes for habitat preservation, game management, wilderness maintenance, etc.*






But the above sign got me to wondering, if we, as hikers/backpackers actually contribute to maintain the lands we use?  Sure, in some areas we pay a pittance for a backcountry pass on some of the properties, but other than that is there any real tax that we pay?  Are we freeloaders who use the land and don't financially contribute to it with tax dollars?

Oh sure, we may be members of various hiking groups who go clean land.  Or maybe we are members of a group that creates a trail.  But do we financially contribute to the purchase and annual maintenance costs of the wild?  

Are there outdoor use taxes on our tents? Boots? Backpacks? Stoves? etc or are we freeloading off of other outdoor groups and using lands without real contribution?  I'm clearly uncertain if we are contributing financially.  Not just with regular sales tax dollars, but is there some special excise tax that we pay to help support the lands we use?  I simply don't know.  Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Melensdad

*UPDATES ~ 

MERINO WOOL BASE LAYER:*  No I have NOT ordered any of those expensive Merino Wool base layer clothes.  I'm still holding out hoping that someone else will be the financial test-dummy for those.  Or, maybe I'll ask the lovely Mrs_Bob to give me a couple of them as a Christmas gift.


*STOVES:*  Someone over at the backpacking forum where I am a member suggested an ESBIT solid fuel stove.  I had initially rejected that stove because they are not particularly popular here, hard to get fuel, etc.  But pointed out that in Europe they are very popular so fuel there is easy to get.  Found an Esbit folding stove for $9.99 with 6 fuel tablets.  Same store (Dicks) did not sell the fuel separately!!!  It actually looks like the ideal packing stove for anyone who will be doing minimal cooking, and this trip will have minimal cooking so it may end up being the most practical stove of the bunch?

Basically a cheap stamping of aluminum(?).  3 pieces, stamped and folded and held together with a couple of pins.  The bottom piece holds the 1/2 ounce solid fuel cube.  The 2 side plates fold upward and act as both a windscreen and a pot rest to hold a small pot for boiling water.  Supposedly it boils 2 cups of water in about 8 minutes.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

One nice thing is that in the folded position, the stove holds 4 of the packaged Esbit solid fuel cubes.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got a birthday gift from my lovely bride of 28 years.  I got the gift about 2 weeks early because she gave it to me when we were visiting Melen at college so that Melen could participate in the birthday celebration.  But she won't let me use my gift until my birthday.  So I have a new gift that I can look at, but can't use.

A new pair of Zamberlan 230 SH Plus GTX light hiking boots.  Pic below is a 'stock' photo in red color, she gave me the same boots but in black.  VERY LIGHT WEIGHT for a boot.  They use a thinner vibram sole to shave some weight, also use some high tech materials and skip the more traditional leather, it saves weight and allows for heel and ankle support.  Many lightweight hiking boots actually cut down the ankle height, which eliminates ankle support, in an effort to cut weight, but these keep a more traditional height while eliminating the weight and providing the support.

Looking forward to giving them a workout over the next several months.  Not ready to retire my pair of KEEN hikers, but it might break her heart if I don't relegate my trusty KEENs to the back of the closet.  Narrower in the toe than my Keen's and my Merrell's so it will be interesting to see if I end up exchanging them for a larger size.

Amazingly lightweight but still very supportive, interesting combination.  Anyone use this boot, or even this brand?  I've never owned the brand before.  These boots won the 2013 Backpacker Gear of the Year award for light hiking boots.


----------



## Melensdad

Really nothing to report.  Well, perhaps a little bit of chafing in the nether regions.  I wore some cotton boxers on a brisk 5 miler and that was a mistake.  Be paying for that for a few days while my oh so delicates heal.  The fitted synthetic undies with gussets are a real blessing to hikers.  I will be asking for some more pairs of those as Christmas gifts.  If any of you are predisposed to buying me a gift, I strongly prefer NEW/UNUSED, size large.  

Weather is turning cooler.  Mornings in the 40's.  But as the old Swedish proverb claims: there is no bad weather, only bad clothing.  

I should probably take the warning I learned from the cotton boxers incident very seriously now that real layering is required for the morning road hikes.  Rain will likely be more frequent and cool weather will be the norm.   According to the annual weather forecasts for the region of England where we will be hiking, the average daily high temps in June run from about 45-F to 62-F so fall weather in Indiana is probably excellent practice weather for summer weather in the north of England.  This short weather window should actually help me select some proper shirts and shells for layering for the real hike.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


>



Bob, it shows you how out of touch I am but not only have I never heard of the boot, I've never heard of the company that makes them.  Backpacker magazine used to do some good reviews of equipment so if they've earned their stamp of approval, they're probably pretty darned good.

Just to emphasise how out of touch I am, I picked up a pair of Ahnu Elkridge low hikers in Cabelas Bargain Cave a month or so back.  I'd never heard of them before either.  I've never been a big fan of low hikers but at something like 60% off I thought that I could always use them to work around the house.  What a steal!!!  I've only worn them a couple of times but when you pull them on, it feels as if your foot belongs in the shoe.  I don't know how else to explain it.  I wore them all day pounding pavement and at the farm and I had no hip, back or neck pain.  That's how I judge footwear these days, if they don't cause me to "hurt", they're keepers and those are keepers.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm out of touch too, never heard of Zamberlan but I have heard of the shoe you purchased. Funny how you judge them because my wife and I did an early morning 5 mile hike and one of the topic of conversation was blisters, or really the lack thereof, and the lack of general aches and pains that we self induce. 

I know I'm being pretty anal about gear, but I don't like pain.


----------



## Melensdad

Very few stores carry real hiking gear. Stopped into DICKS Sporting Goods Sunday afternoon to look at some 'softshells' and was totally disappointed.

They carry several brands but had a very poor selection. Koppen is their store brand? It was the best softshell in terms of features, cost was about $80, which is a value, but it still lacked some features I was looking for. North Face products in the store were basic fleece softshells and were more fashion than function. They carry Marmont but the only softshells they stocked were pull-overs. Seriously? Columbia has some decent products, just not carried at Dicks. 

Local Eddie Bauer store at the outlet mall does not carry their top rated 'First Ascent' line of outdoor clothing/gear.

So the shopping was a total bust.


----------



## Melensdad

Just received a Gift Certificate for BASS PRO SHOP.

Sadly they have very little in the way of backpacking supplies, but they do have the Katadyn Hiker Pro pump water filter and as well as the Sawyer Squeeze filter system. Hmmm . . . may be bringing one of those home. 

Which one?


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR QUESTION Follow Up ~~ MERINO WOOL BASE LAYERS:
*
Well we will have an answer to the Merino Wool question. Give me some time, to try them out, but my lovely wife gave me a couple different Merino Wool baselayer shirts (2 different weights) for my birthday yesterday. So over the next few weeks I'll try to work them into my walking gear and will report back.

Wool is reputed to be a "no stink" material, one that not only absorbs sweat, but somehow neutralizes its odor. The boxes of both these shirts make that claim very clearly. hmmmm. What do you bet I wear one of these shirts for 3 or 4 days and end up being mistaken for a stinky homeless European bum? 

Now that said, I will clearly state that a polyester baselayer shirt may be great for moving sweat off your body so it can evaporate, but it very clearly develops a special sort of odor to it, one that is unmistakable and objectionable. Cotton is miserable to wear because it just gets wet and holds the sweat against you instead of wicking it away, it neither evaporates from the fabric nor does it feel good.  In the summer sweat soaked cotton is nasty hot, and in the winter its cold and clammy.  So cotton is horrible to wear, polyester and poly/nylon/spandex/etc blends are comfortable but you clear smell like sweat, and wool is SUPPOSED to be the ultimate answer? 

I own several different poly hiking base layer shirts, they all work well, are comfortable to wear, have caped shoulder and flat seams that prevent backpack straps from resting on the seam over your shoulder. The poly shirts are all of a waffle weave sort of material that works to keep you very cool on hot days, despite the fact that they are LONG sleeve shirts. The same shirts, worn under another layer, act as an insulating layer to help keep you warm. So I very much like my poly base layers, except for the smell that they get when I sweat heavily into them. 

Guess I'll find out soon enough.

ICEBREAKER premium merino wool + REDRAM _(a division of ICEBREAKER)_ 'everyday' merino wool.









ICEBREAKER is the blue shirt on the left, REDRAM is the black shirt on the right.

The blue ICEBREAKER shirt is noticeably 'smoother' to the touch, its a 200 weight shirt, which means its a medium weight shirt.  The black REDRAM shirt is not itchy but it is also not as smooth/subtle feeling as the ICEBREAKER shirt.  There is no indication what weight the REDRAM shirt is, but it feels to be the same thickness as the ICEBREAKER.  REDRAM's shirt was about $10 less expensive.






If I wear one of these for 4 to 5 days who wants to volunteer to do a 'sniff test' on my shirt?



*GEAR FOLLOW UP:  Zaberlan 230 Crosser Light Hiking Boots*

Figured I'd add a bit to this boot, I got it as an early birthday gift, so I've now had it for a couple weeks.  These boots are cut differently than the Keens that I have been wearing, which are known for being wide in the foot, especially in the toe box.

The toe box on the Zamberlan is not constricting but I find then a bit snug across the metatarsal area when I'm NOT active. While I'm up and active with the boots, or when I'm actually out hiking, the boots feel great. There is more ground feel than in the Keens, which have such thick soles I feel nothing under foot. By contrast I can feel much more under foot with these 230 Crossers and that provides a level of confidence. The ground feel is more one of control than of one of detached insulation from it, which I get in my Keens.  The Zamberlan is sort of like the difference between driving an Audi with its superior road handling compared to the Keen's more Lincoln Town Car feel which wallows through corners on a winding roadway.  Both get you down the road/trail, but one offers a bit more control.

Some of the reviews said that some users may need to replace the insole for more padding but that doesn't seem to be the case for me. Then again, these boots are all of a couple weeks old and have very few miles on them, so perhaps time and wear will alter the perception.



> . . . Zamberlan 230 SH Plus GTX light hiking boots.  Pic below is a 'stock' photo in red color, she gave me the same boots but in black.  VERY LIGHT WEIGHT for a boot.  They use a thinner vibram sole to shave some weight, also use some high tech materials and skip the more traditional leather, it saves weight and allows for heel and ankle support.  Many lightweight hiking boots actually cut down the ankle height, which eliminates ankle support, in an effort to cut weight, but these keep a more traditional height while eliminating the weight and providing the support.
> 
> Looking forward to giving them a workout over the next several months.  Not ready to retire my pair of KEEN hikers, but it might break her heart if I don't relegate my trusty KEENs to the back of the closet.  Narrower in the toe than my Keen's and my Merrell's so it will be interesting to see if I end up exchanging them for a larger size.
> 
> Amazingly lightweight but still very supportive, interesting combination.  Anyone use this boot, or even this brand?  I've never owned the brand before.  These boots won the 2013 Backpacker Gear of the Year award for light hiking boots.


----------



## Melensdad

Just an update on the Zamberlan boots.  THEY ARE AWESOME.

Spent the day on a DNR property today, on my feet, in these boots offer all day comfort and a lot of control on/over the ground.  

Easiest way to describe the Zamberlan light hiking boot, when compared to my trusty Keen light hikers is to compare an Audi A6 to a Lincoln Town Car.  Both get you to your destination.  But the Lincoln seems to float over the road, often wallowing around curves with little sensation and the Keen insulates your foot from the ground feel in much the same way.  The Audi, on the other hand, lets you feel the roads and react to them, change your line to avoid potential problems, all the while gripping the road with sure control.  The Zamberlans are super-grippy on the ground and in every condition I encountered _(although I did not walk through any streams so I don't know how they work on wet river rock)_.  The  Zamberlan sole insulates your foot from shock, but still is flexible enough to let you feel the ground and let you adapt for control and stability while providing all day comfort.

Like I said, AWESOME boot.

As someone who never really compared different boots in this way, and who never watched professional equipment reviews for such things as boots, I have to say I've missed out completely and now will pay a lot more attention to experts when they say "item x" is a best of the best pick.


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR UPDATE:  Zamberlan 230 Crosser Light Hiking Boot:*

For whatever it is worth, the more I wear these Zamberlan 230 Crosser light hiking boots the more I love them.

I've never understood some of the terms used to describe how a boot performed prior to owning and wearing this pair of boots.  BUT THESE THINGS ARE AWESOME.  Best boot I've ever owned, by a long shot.  Nothing else comes close, not Danner, not Lowa, not Merrell, not Keen . . . . If you are in the market for a 3 season light hiking boot you should give these VERY SERIOUS consideration.  Probably not going to fit someone with a wide foot.  But if you have an average width or narrow fit foot then this may be the best boot you'll ever have the pleasure of wearing.


----------



## Melensdad

Back to water filtration, it appears that there is pretty much universal acceptance of the Sawyer system of filtration by backpackers on the dedicated forums.  

Sawyer recently released a newer smaller version called the Sawyer Mini, here is a non-scientific review of the original Sawyer Squeeze and the new Sawyer Mini => Walking With Wired: Comparing The New Sawyer MINI Water Filter & Sawyer Squeeze


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Sawyer recently released a newer smaller version called the Sawyer Mini, here is a non-scientific review of the original Sawyer Squeeze and the new Sawyer Mini => Walking With Wired: Comparing The New Sawyer MINI Water Filter & Sawyer Squeeze



Thanks Bob, I wasn't aware of either piece of equipment.  The throughput of these things is huge when compared to other filters on the market.  I may have to get one (or both) to keep at the house and in my BOB, just in case.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Thanks Bob, I wasn't aware of either piece of equipment.  The throughput of these things is huge when compared to other filters on the market.  *I may have to get one (or both) to keep at the house and in my BOB,* just in case.


I think the Sawyer Squeeze (Sawyer One) would be the better unit for a BOB or home emergency use because it has a higher throughput, higher practical capacity, etc and is only marginally larger.  Literally 10x the capacity for only an ounce or two additional weight and about 1" larger in size.

http://www.sawyer.com/water.html#water1


----------



## Melensdad

As for reporting any updates, really not much to report. I did wear one of the wool shirts for 2 straight days. Didn't stink. 

When I wear one of my polyester shirts they typically have that funny funk to them after about 6 to 8 hours of wear. So there must be something about wool that actually works. Just for the fun of it I ordered a Columbia brand polyester shirt that has some sort of "silver" infused into the fabric that is supposed to be anti-funk. I'm actually looking forward to testing it, just because I'm curious.  I presume the anti-stink component wearing out before the fabric wears out, if so then the more expensive merino wool is actually a better value for the $.  The Wool stuff costs about $45 to $85 per shirt, the polyester stuff costs from $25 to $45.  And the silver impregnated polyester is in the $35 to $50 range.

I also found some charcoal impregnated clothing, made from bamboo charcoal that is fused into polyester clothing, that claims to be non-funking. But at $75 for a shirt I was not going to pop for that test, especially since its more expensive that most of the wool stuff.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> I also found some charcoal impregnated clothing, made from bamboo charcoal that is fused into polyester clothing, that claims to be non-funking. But at $75 for a shirt I was not going to pop for that test, especially since its more expensive that most of the wool stuff.



Actually he did buy the charcoal stuff.  Made him as mean as hell but left him looking a bit different...


----------



## Melensdad

OK, truth be told, Dargo gave me a gift of the charcoal stuff.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I think the Sawyer Squeeze (Sawyer One) would be the better unit for a BOB or home emergency use because it has a higher throughput, higher practical capacity, etc and is only marginally larger.  Literally 10x the capacity for only an ounce or two additional weight and about 1" larger in size.
> 
> http://www.sawyer.com/water.html#water1



Thanks Bob!!!!!  I'm really impressed with that piece of gear .... and the cost isn't bad either.


----------



## Dargo

EastTexFrank said:


> Thanks Bob!!!!!  I'm really impressed with that piece of gear .... and the cost isn't bad either.



I would have to agree.  The guy who did all the wiring on my completely automatic entire house generator system is a reasonably hard core survivalist type of guy.  I may have mentioned it before, but I traded out a lot of the labor with him by digging his "bug out" bunker with my excavator at some (freaking farther away than I thought) remote property he owns.  

Anyway, he gave me a "Sawyer Squeeze Plus" (since he had me back over a survey marker and blow a tire on my trailer which required me to go home and then make an extra trip back to get my excavator the next day).  I'd only heard of, and had, a disposable filtering straw that is good for around 25 gallons.  I think it's only advantage is that it does catch common virus' and neutralizes some chemicals.  However, as noted on Sawyer's site and most hiking blogs, those typically are not things you typically need to filter.  I'd much rather have the huge volume the Sawyer gives.  

I hope I didn't ruin mine because I just had to try it out after he gave it to me last year.  I filtered about 2 gallons of my lake water through it and drank the water.  It actually had a neutral taste but 90 degree water isn't exactly refreshing.  I did backwash the filter as described and allowed it to dry before I stored it with my MRE stash.


----------



## Melensdad

Brent, the Sawyer Squeeze is supposed to be good for 1,000,000 gallons of your lake water.  But I have doubts their customer service would honor that warranty (based on web reports).  Still, for about $30, the little filter looks like a heck of a deal, and looks like it will last most people a lifetime if they backflush it as directed and keep it from freezing while wet.  

The 1 thing that actually bothers me about the Sawyer system is that they don't incorporate an activated charcoal component to remove bad taste.  

The other thing about the Sawyer system, as well as virtually EVERY other brand of microfiltration system is that they do NOT remove most chemicals from water so if there are herbicides, pesticides, etc in the water source then those are generally NOT removed by these filters.  And that also applies to the Katadyn ceramic filters, the MSR paper/ceramic filters, etc etc etc. . .



FWIW, I think I'm going to get a Sawyer Squeeze filter (Sawyer ONE) and then get a couple accessory parts.  That will end up costing about $40 total.  It will give me a 1-MILLION gallon filter that is only a tiny bit larger/heavier than the Sawyer MINI filter and it will give me the same flexibility to tie the filter into a Camelbak system, sip out of stream, etc etc.  The advantage is a 1-MILLION gallon filter versus a 100,000 gallon filter, greater water flow, lesser need to backflush.  

The MINI filter weighs about 1 ounce less and is about 1/2 inch diameter smaller, 1/2 inch shorter, and about 40% lower in cost ($25 vs $40), but has only 1/10th the lifespan.


----------



## Dargo

I agree.  I am looking at the paperwork with my Seychelle purification straw and it says it filters "99.9999% of viruses and bacteria as wells as 99.99% of Guardia and Cryptosporidium. The purifier element is more advanced that the activated charcoal filter present in the Frontier Pro, and not only removes viruses, but also other chemical pollutants such as DDT, MTBE, Benzene, Chloroforms (THM’S); and Dissolved Solids (Heavy metals) such as Arsenic, Lead, Mercury, Copper, Zinc, Aluminum and Chromium 6 has a capacity to filter up to 25 gallons of water, costs $16.95 and weighs almost nothing".

The big difference is that to pick up the extra purification that you likely won't need, but you only get 25 gallons (average) per straw.  I bought it because, like the CamelBak hydration bladder, it was what was issued to my son in the Survival School portion of Special Forces training.  Call me lazy, but I just figured that if the military trusts it for special forces soldiers they have a lot of time and money invested in, it should be good enough for me.  Until I was given the Sawyer, I'd never heard of it.  I suppose I could see where in hostile military situations a couple of the straws that purify slightly more from the water would work but, for stuff that I'd foresee needing, I'd strongly prefer the Sawyer.


----------



## Melensdad

*TERRAMAR 1/3 Zip Base Layer Shirt . . . Another MERINO WOOL shirt to try out:*

Picked this CHINESE made Merino Wool shirt up at Bass Pro.  It is the ONLY brand of Merino Wool product sold by Bass Pro, and they only have a couple different items.  The only color available from Bass Pro is black, not sure if the manufacturer also makes them in other colors.  Most of the other Merino Wool products are made in New Zealand.  Being that this is Chinese it was somewhat cheaper (list price is $65) and I also have to wonder if it really is Merino Wool.  Time and trial will tell.






I bought it because of the 1/3 zipper.  Its box says 1/2 zipper, but clearly the zipper only unzips about 1/3 of the way down from the collar.  I think the term "1/2 zipper" is more of a style than an accurate description, I do not consider that false advertising, etc.

Based on what I can tell from the packaging, it appears to be a 200 weight fabric.  I'm not totally positive of that but it feels to be the same thickness as the my 200 weight Icebreaker and a bit heavier than my 150 weight RedRam baselayer.

The inside seams flat but around the collar are taped over flat seam, which is a nice detail.  The shoulders are caped so there is no seam on top for the backpack straps to rub into my skin.  The sleeves are actually attached to the caped shoulder a few inches past the shoulder socket.  Wearing a size LARGE, it fits much looser than my "bodyfit" Icebreaker size large baselayer shirt, but not as loosely as my polyester Koppen size large wicking shirts.

I question the claim that it is 100% Merino Wool because as soon as I put it on I found it to be somewhat itchy.  Merino Wool is a very fine special type of wool that is known to be much more comfortable against the skin, some say its itch free.  Even my expensive Icebreaker brand is mildly itchy to me, but not immediately upon putting it on.  This Terramar started to itch immediately.  Uh, quality control in China, and honest packaging from China are world renown, right???  Yeah, sure.  Well maybe this is 100% Merino, but its certainly not as comfortable against my skin as other 100% Merino?  So maybe its a lower grade?  Or maybe I'm nuts?  

Still, its going to get tested.  In fact I'm wearing it now just to try it out.  

It may seem odd that I am buying LONG SLEEVE shirts for a summer trip across northern England/southern Scotland, but the "average" temps for that area of the country are mid-40's to mid-60's.







Wool is known to wick moisture naturally.  The polyester hiking shirts I own are typically woven in a waffle pattern, or thin dual layer pattern to wick moister away from the body to control body temperature.  They tend to help keep you cool when its hot, if worn as a single layer and warm you if worn as a base layer.

Thin long sleeve hiking shirts also provide a sunblock effect so sunburn does not become an issue.


----------



## Melensdad

*WOOL UPDATE ~ the multi-day 'stink' test:*

Well I've not gone totally caveman, but I have worn the Wool baselayer tops for 2 days each and there is no "funk" or "stench" smell from the shirts, they seem to be naturally anti-stink.  

On the other hand the Polyester shirts tend to smell with a nasty funk almost immediately after any exercise or work.

But then I got an Anti-Microbial Treated Polyester shirt and tried that out for 2 days.  No stench from that either.  The Anti-Microbial is a Columbia brand shirt.  It cost about $40 for the anti-stink Polyester.  So a regular/untreated polyester shirt is less expensive, those run $20 to $30.  The Merino Wool shirts are still a lot more expensive, running $50 to $85 each.  

I'm not sure what shirts I like the best.  Honestly I think the Polyester shirts are a bit more comfortable to wear than the Wool shirts.  There is no 'itch' factor with the Poly.  The Merino Wool is NOT itchy like regular wool, but there is still a little bit of itch to it.  You don't notice the itch when you are active, but its probably not the type of shirt to wear if you want to 'cuddle' and watch a movie with your sweetie.  As for durability I honestly can't say which shirt is the best option, there is a long history of Merino Wool being stink-free for the life of the shirt, I don't know if that is true for the Anti-Microbial Polyester shirts???  

This is the new Columbia shirt:


----------



## Melensdad

In my never ending search for safe water and ultra-light weight water carriers I stumbled across this website from a link on the National Geographic gear page.  Its similar to the Sawyer Mini, but its in the shape of a long straw that actually fits inside the pouch.  The pouch looks much more robust than the Sawyer pouch, which is prone to bursting at the seam.  

http://vapur.us/outdoor/microfilter


> The Vapur® MicroFilter is a lightweight, chemical-free water filtration system that utilizes the most advanced hollow fiber membrane technology. The Vapur MicroFilter safely removes 99.9999% of waterborne bacteria (such as Salmonella, Cholera and E. coli) and 99.9% of protozoa (including Cryptosporidium and Giardia).
> 
> Together, the bottle and MicroFilter weigh just 2.7 ounces, and the filter is capable of purifying up to 500 liters of safe drinking water from lakes, rivers, streams and tap water.



Price is cheap enough that you could easily have 1 of these for every hiker.

Combined weight of filter + pouch/anti-bottle = 2.7 ounces. Cost about $14.00


----------



## BigAl RIP

Damn Bob !!! By the time you actually do make this trip , you will look like the Poster Child for a Cabela's ad. How in the hell are you going to use all this crap????
 Remember 1 pair of underwear is good for 4 days . Front , back , inside out front , inside out back . Simple but effective


----------



## Melensdad

No, not Cabela's.  They actually don't sell any real hiking gear.  They sell camping gear, its bigger, heavier and less portable.

As for this trip, my plan is to keep my backpack weight under 25# with all this gear . . . and remember, I'm carrying rain gear for my wife too.  And first aid for the group.  And cooking stove for the group. 

But water is HEAVY so if I can carry a small filter that weighs a couple ounces I may be able to eliminate the need to carry a full water bottle or two and save 3 to 5 pounds.

The other thing to remember is that I am TESTING this stuff, but not necessarily TAKING all this stuff.  I can pretty well tell you that the regular polyester 'wicking/performance' shirts are NOT going.  But the wool shirts will go, and possibly a 'treated/anti-microbial' polyester shirt.  ONLY the stuff that performs well is going.  So 1 stove, not several.  The best _(no stink/no shoulder seams/comfortable)_ shirts, not all.  The best socks_ (Darn Tough)_, not all.  With equipment weight the LIGHTEST is likely to be in my pack.


----------



## Galvatron

Anything you need researched from this side of the pond feel free to ask me and i will sort it for you Bob.

I can say the North of the UK you will find a hell of a lot cheaper than the south,hiking supplies will also be easy to come by so don't stress if you forget to pack anything.


----------



## Melensdad

Hey Galvy, I do have a fuel question for you.  The stove that I will take needs fuel.  Fuel is not allowed to be flown on passenger flights.  So that leaves me with fuel questions.   *Are "Esbit" fuel tablets common over there?  What about "denatured alcohol/mentholated spirits"?  Or the small iso-butane canisters?*

I've eliminated one of my stoves because of size/weight.  The other 3 are tiny little stoves that will still make coffee or heat up a lunch.  Each requires a very specific fuel.  But I'm not really sure how easy it is to buy any of the fuel types in the UK.  

ESBIT FUEL CUBES => http://www.campmor.com/esbit-solid-fuel-tablets.shtml?source=CI&ci_sku=81292WC&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=

DENATURED ALCOHOL => http://www.essentialhardware.com/product_detail.php?pid=157963&gclid=CKHn4JCc2roCFSgSMwodkkUAtg

ISO BUTANE CANISTERS (_sold under many different brands, all look the same_) => http://www.outdoorsinc.com/products...582&gpla=pla&gclid=CP2Q686c2roCFfA7MgodDx0Asw


----------



## Galvatron

Alcohol and cubes are new to me but the canisters are easy to get your hands on....

Halfords are a nationwide chain in nearly every town so this link should give you a good idea on what i use for camping but i will look in to the fluid and tablets for you.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1_catalogId_10151_categoryId_165650_langId_-1

This link for argos a store again in most towns shows what i think you want and how cheap they are to purchase...

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9278534.htm

Esbit are here in the UK but not sure where you will be located but they are on Amazon UK [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aloe-Gator-Esbit-Solid-Cubes/dp/B004BTWC6G"]Aloe Gator - Esbit Solid Fuel Cubes: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]



mentholated spirits can be purchased from all hardware stores so i think you are ok on all your options.


----------



## Melensdad

THANKS . . . As long as its all available I can have my sister go buy it and I can pick it up from her!

Now I can make my decisions based on weight/size/performance of each in my testing here, then I know it will work for me there.


----------



## Melensdad

Spock said:


> Esbit are here in the UK but not sure where you will be located but they are on Amazon UK Aloe Gator - Esbit Solid Fuel Cubes: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors



YIKES, Esbit fuel is 15 POUNDS, about $22 US dollars from Amazon UK.  Here in the US a 12 pack of Esbit fuel is less than $4.


----------



## Galvatron

Melensdad said:


> YIKES, Esbit fuel is 15 POUNDS, about $22 US dollars from Amazon UK.  Here in the US a 12 pack of Esbit fuel is less than $4.




I will search for cheaper but i am guessing as it is not used as much here it carries a premium price.

Here we go...

http://www.ultralightoutdoorgear.co...ccessories-c132/esbit-solid-fuel-tablets-p641

http://www.outside.co.uk/shop/Solid+Fuel+Tablets

ebay uk is the best for sure...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/solid-fuel-tablets


----------



## Galvatron

The best site for tips and info...

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/hadrianswall/index.asp?PageId=1


----------



## Melensdad

Spock said:


> The best site for tips and info...
> 
> http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/hadrianswall/index.asp?PageId=1



 Yup, I have that one bookmarked.  Also bought the official National Trail book and a detailed map.


----------



## Galvatron

Bob just remember i am here in the UK so if there is anything i could purchase or have you buy and send to me to save export costs and excess luggage charges i am happy to help...could post to your UK destination for when you arrive ect.

Happy to help out in any way.


----------



## Melensdad

Galvy thanks, but my sister also lives there, just west of London, I'm going to stay with her for a few days before we start our walk and my plan is to have her get whatever I need that is not possible to ship.


----------



## Melensdad

*125 miles round trip to Eddie Bauer store...for nothing!*

For the walk across England I want to get a new 'soft shell' jacket, its basically a light fleece layer with a nylon or similar light layer over the top for a bit of wind/rain resistance.  Eddie Bauer has a line of clothing favored by hikers and climbers called their FIRST ASCENT line.  Its only sold in specific stores that are authorized to carry this stuff.  Those stores are few and far between, the closest on is roughly 62 miles away.  

But, my sister came into town from the UK and wanted to go shopping as prices in the US are roughly 50% lower than prices in the UK due to things like the VAT Tax.  

So knowing of the closest FIRST ASCENT store, and knowing its in a mall that will make the women folk of the group happy, I suggest the Oakbrook mall.  I can split off, go see what I want, meet up with the ladies later.  

Good theory.  First, I checked to see that the Eddie Bauer FIRST ASCENT store carries the specific item.  Can't say 100% for sure based on their website, but it appears they do.  So great, I'm good to go to the mall (something I hate).

90 minutes, 4 toll booths on the Illinois Tollway later, higher gas and sales taxes later we arrive at the mall.  I depart the girls, who seem to be fascinated by all things shiny in Nordstrom, and head off on my trek to check out the holy grail of soft shell jackets, winner of multiple awards for 2013 from both the climbing and the hiking media.  Finding the Eddie Bauer store was easy enough, walk in and the first 1/4 of the store is all FIRST ASCENT clothing.  Wow, could this get any better?   I'm just starting to look around when clueless salesboy BIFF show us with his oh-so-styled hair to ask if I need some help.  
Why yes Biff, I do.  I'm looking for a FIRST ASCENT Accelerant Soft Shell Jacket.  

_hmmm..... is it one of those, over there?_

Uh, no, its a technical soft shell for hiking and climbing.

_hmmm..... what colors are you looking for?_

Uh, not really sure, just want to see the construction and try it on for size.  Its the ACCELERANT style, won several awards, I need it for a long distance hike.
_About this time Biff's sales buddy Bevis(?) shows up to help resolve the quandary_​_May I haalp you fiiind something_ (I spelled it like it sounded  )

Uh, yes, I was asking your boy Biff over there if someone could show me one of the FIRST ASCENT Accelerant Soft Shell Jackets.

_hmmm.....  is it one of thoooose over therrrre behind youuuuu???_

Well I looked there, I don't see it.  

_hmmm..... I don't think we selllll that one in thiiiisssss store._

You don't think or you don't know?​Can you figure out where this is going?  

Need I go on?  

WTF!?!

I'm not really a fan of Eddie Bauer, at least not for the past 30 years since they got bought out and turned into a fashion company from a real outdoors clothing company.  But their FIRST ASCENT line of products seem to be well trusted, well designed, well made and worthy of consideration.  Figured I'd give them another try.  

I still want to see the specific item, I still will consider it.  But I will not suffer fools to try it on.


----------



## Kane

Pardon me for asking, but just how much is all of this new-fangled gear going to cost? Seems like it's gonna be one expensive walk.


----------



## Melensdad

I dunno.  The soft shell jackets are roughly $150.

The other stuff???

But as we walk/hike a lot, most of the things in this thread are not specific to only this trek.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> But as we walk/hike a lot, most of the things in this thread are not specific to only this trek.



I'm glad you told me that.  With all the gear and testing I was starting to think that the 8-day amble across the north of England was just the precursor to a one month trek across the Gobi Desert.


----------



## Melensdad

Not the Gobi Desert, but I may make a 40+ day hike from Southern France across Northern Spain in a year or two?



BY THE WAY, if anyone wants any clothing from the Eddie Bauer FIRST ASCENT line of technical clothing, its on sale at 30% off now to Dec 2, with FREE SHIPPING if you use the promotional code ICY when you place an on-line order.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Not the Gobi Desert, but I may make a 40+ day hike from Southern France across Northern Spain in a year or two?



Now, that would be a trip to remember.  You better keep up the training because they have some real "hills" there.   I believe they're called the Pyrenees.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Now, that would be a trip to remember.  You better keep up the training because they have some real "hills" there.   I believe they're called the Pyrenees.


Yes, the Pyrenees.  

But I've been assured that the part from southern France to Spain is all downhill.


----------



## Melensdad

Took my own advice, went on-line shopping at Eddie Bauer/First Ascent.  Bought a HANGFIRE jacket and an ACCELERANT jacket.  Both have great reputations in the hiking and climbing communities with the user reviews.  Figured that one of them would end up being returned.  But as I couldn't try them on, feel the fabric weight, etc, and as the sale ends today with both free shipping and 30% off, I just bought them both and will decide at home.


----------



## Melensdad

Thought I'd do a bit of a gear follow-up.

*Eddie Bauer FIRST ASCENT "Hangfire"*

This is a technical fleece jacket _(also available as a hoodie, but I got the jacket style)_ that is made of two different fabrics.  On the bottom side of the arm, around the cuff, up to the armpit and then down the side of your body is a somewhat stretchy fabric that is designed to flex and breathe and allow excess heat to dissipate.  The front and back panels are the fleece fabric, but not the fuzzy type that kids wear.  The fleece also has some stretch to it but not as much as the side/arm panels.  The outer face is somewhat smooth, the inner face of the fabric is very lightly napped.  The combination of the two fabrics work very well together as the HANGFIRE fits over baselayers without becoming cumbersome.  It also fits under shell layers without bunching up because the outer layer of the fabric won't grab your other layers but it still stays put so the sleeve don't ride up, the body doesn't twist over/under other layers, etc.  So its sort of that middle layer that can be worn over an undershirt, or even a button down dress shirt to keep you a bit warmer in a cool house, and it can stay on under your other layers or even under a parka for extra warmth.  

This is neither a wind-proof nor water-resistant outer shell type jacket.  Its more like a modern day light weight sweater that zips up, but also, due to the two different stretching fabrics, it tends to stay where you want it to stay, never bunches or becomes a hinderance, and it provides an extra bit of insulation if you need it.  

Its been too cold to really wear it for what I intend to use it for, that is an added bit of insulation in the spring, summer or fall on those days, or during those cooler parts of days, when a baselayer is just not enough.  But I will also say that the HANGFIRE has become a near constant companion of mine _(OK, I don't sleep in it).  _

Just like MR. RODGERS had his cardigan sweaters to wear around his 'neighborhood,' so I have my HANGFIRE jacket.


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR REVIEW:  Koppen Base-Layer Shirts:  *

_I like these shirts for casual wear, but they are NOT going to be making the 'cut' and going to England with me.  For a real trip like that I want the odor control of merino wool or a treated polyester.  These shirts stink when you sweat and there is no way you can hike across an island, even a small one like England, without working up a good sweat.​_​
Koppen appears to be the 'store brand' from Dick's Sporting Goods.  So since Dick's has taken down all their BLACK GUNS its a strike against the brand right off the get go.





I have 3 of these shirts, been wearing them for nearly a year.  All 3 are very similar.  2 identical except for the iron-on logo and color, the last one has a 3 button neckline in the "Henley" shirt style.  

All 3 use the same 100% polyester fabric.  Its a waffle weave fabric that adds a bit of insulating air space when teamed up with a mid-layer shirt over it.  But in the heat the waffle weave works very effectively to pull moisture away from your skin during active hikes. They also act to effectively protect your skin from sunburn in the summer with an SPF rating that I seem to recall is 50.  So while these are long sleeve shirts, they are light weight and can be used as summer shirts for hikes.  They are attractive enough that you don't appear to be wearing an 'undershirt' while hiking.  Logo designs vary from shirt to shirt and they seem to offer about a half dozen, or more colors.

All seams are sewn flat so your backpack straps won't cause you additional pressure/wear spots when they push against the seams.  The shoulder construction is a caped design so there is NO seam running across the top of your shoulder, its moved forward several inches and the shoulder strap of your backpack does not directly press down on the seam.  Sleeves are long enough and fitted well enough that they don't bunch or ride up your arm.  The fabric, despite its waffle weave design, is fairly slick so your mid-layer shirts will not snag or pull on these when worn as base layers.

My wife thought I was crazy for wearing them when we went on our daily summer 5 mile hikes, but the wicking of moisture is effective with this waffle weave and the slightest breezes went through the fabric, the combination helped keep me cool.  

Annoying laundry tag.  I'd prefer it was a decal that was printed on the inside of the shirt, but being a "waffle weave" style of fabric a decal style tag probably wouldn't work well?  You can also see the seam detail, which is well done and non-rubbing against your skin.






Couple of downsides to these shirts.  First, there is an interior laundry tag that is annoying.  Remove it or learn to live with it.  Second, its polyester so when you sweat it will get a funky smell.  Polyester shirts just do that, I don't know why.  But there is no hiding the odor of a sweating man in a polyester shirt because the fabric, unlike wool which kills order, seems to magnify the odor!  SOME polyester shirts have an "anti-microbial" odor blocker, others use Silver, or Charcoal or similar additives to help kill odor, but these are budget priced shirts, often found on sale for about $15 each, and offer zero odor control.

On the bright side there is a small KOPPEN loop style tag on the bottom seam of the shirt.  If you want to rinse the shirt in a stream or other water source, the loop tag on the bottom seam is a great place to hang the shirt from.  Nice feature.

Close up view of the waffle weave fabric + loop tag that allows you to hang the shirt from a string, branch, etc:





Consider these as cheap 'workout' shirts that will go into the laundry after you finish your local hike, run, training, etc.  For the price (when on sale) they are a good value.  But, *as with all other untreated polyester shirts,* you need to be able to toss them in the laundry when you strip them off.  Wearing one of these on a multi-day 'thru-hike' would be torture to your nose and the noses of your hiking companions unless you could wash/rinse it daily.  But even then, by lunch you will be the 'smelly' guy in the group.

*As DICK'S SPORTING GOODS turned its back on the Pro-Gun community, consider a different brand of similar design.*


----------



## Dargo

Hmm, one of my old high school classmates would have a short trip taking that route; probably just over a half a day.  I got word from him that he had completed his 30th consecutive 100 mile run between Christmas and New Years.  He said that this year was his slowest (understandable) at just under 18 hours.  I assume he probably wouldn't have to pack very much at all, huh?

On a similar note; why in the heck would any human ever want to run 100 miles?!  I ran some 5k and even a couple of 10k races with him back in college but anymore, I'm not sure my back would be very happy if I ran 1k now.  A 100 _mile_ run would be out of the question even at gunpoint.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> Hmm, one of my old high school classmates would have a short trip taking that route; probably just over a half a day.  I got word from him that he had completed his 30th consecutive 100 mile run between Christmas and New Years.  He said that this year was his slowest (understandable) at just under 18 hours.  I assume he probably wouldn't have to pack very much at all, huh?


Brent, that is a sport unto itself.  Not sure I'd ever want to do that, but some speed hikers also do long distance running.  I'm more of a meandering window-shopper sort of hiker who strolls along at about 3 miles per hour on pavement, or about half that pace through fields, on trails, etc.  For roadway day hikes, if the lovely Mrs_Bob is not with me, I'll push up to 4mph and work up a nice sweat. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*First Impressions ~  FIRST ASCENT Accelerant Jacket by Eddie Bauer*

I've had this odd jacket for less than a month, and I call it odd because I'm not really sure what it is supposed to be.  But it seems to do a lot of different stuff.  It is like a cameleon in that it seems to take on the characteristics needed for the task.  

Despite the nylon (?) facing and the Priimaloft insulation, this is NOT a 'hardshell' jacket.  It is NOT windproof.  It is NOT waterproof.  





First off this is a LIGHTWEIGHT jacket.  About half the weight of a typical cotton/khaki spring windbreaker.  But it has Primaloft insulation in the front and back panels for warmth.  Then it has stretch *vent* panels down the sides, and up through the underarm and then back down the underside of the arms to keep you cool.  But then it has a stretch hood as well as extendable cuffs with thumb-holes for warmth.  So it keeps you cool and it keeps you warm?  

Like I said, its an odd jacket.  But I'm really beginning to appreciate it for all it offers and I can see why a couple different outdoor/adventure magazines named it an Editor's Choice.

If the temps are above 30-degrees-F and you are out and about and active _(X-country skiing, hiking, etc)_, this little jacket will keep you warm without overheating assuming you have a baselayer and a shirt or sweater over your baselayer.  If the temps are above 40-degrees-F and you are sitting on the sidelines at a football game and the wind is blowing, even just a little bit, you will probably be pretty darn cold by the end of the game.  This is clearly a jacket for ACTIVE wear, not for casual wear.  

The side stretch vents keep you from over heating when being active but do little to keep you warm if you are just sitting, standing or strolling along window-shopping downtown with your spouse.  You can see the fabric detail below, the bright green (it is available in more subdued colors) 'shell' covers the insulation and adds a bit of wind resistance but the softer gray/blue stretch material offers no block for the winds and minimal insulation.  Being a stretch material they also help to keep the jacket from moving around too much, this is designed to fit you, not necessary be stuck to you, but clearly you don't want it moving around under your backpack or riding up on your while you are climbing, hiking, or skiing.






You can see the hood in the photo below, which is a different type of stretch material.  The extendable cuffs with thumb holes are the same material as the hood.  The hood fits well and moves with you, rather than one of those hoods where your head rotates inside the hood.  This is a well designed hood!  Its also thin enough that its not obtrusive, you can wear it under a hat, it doesn't prevent you from hearing, and as I stated, but cannot understate, it actually moves with you!  The photo also lets you see the areas where there is insulation in the jacket.  Those areas have the shiny inner fabric and include the whole back panel and the whole front, plus the tops and sides of each arm.  I should point out that if you wear a mid-layer shirt/sweater you will be holding your cuffs when you insert your arms into the jacket sleeves as some fabrics will 'stick' to the stretch fabric along the underside of the sleeves.  But once your arms are in the jacket the sleeves don't ride up or bunch.  Further, the extendable cuffs are a nice feature for a bit of added warmth, but area also easily folded into the arms and thin enough not to become obtrusive.






The zippers are water resistant, but the jacket clearly is NOT designed for the rain.  Snow may shed off it, but this is still a 'softshell' design and works as both a MID-LAYER and a LIGHT OUTER LAYER.






Insulation is Primaloft 100.





*My FIRST IMPRESSIONS of this jacket are VERY FAVORABLE.  * They are only available at selected Eddie Bauer stores that sell their FIRST ASCENT line of clothing, or on-line.



*GEAR UPDATE:  First Ascent ACCELERANT jacket:* 

Been using the First Ascent ACCELERANT jacket more lately and it really impresses me.  

Today I had some errands to run, some work with my tractor outside, some tasks outdoors and I was dressed pretty lightly in a Koppen polyester baselayer, a button down shirt and then the First Ascent ACCELERANT jacket.  6" of snow on the ground, mid-20's temps, occasional wind gusts but not steady wind.

The First Ascent ACCELERANT kept me warm in the car, kept me warm while I was active and for the most part kept me warm when I was in the tractor seat too . . . but this jacket is clearly designed for ACTIVE wear and not for PASSIVE activities.  Sitting in the tractor seat is NOT really active and when the wind caught me it cut right through the jacket _(remember, this is NOT a wind breaker but it does have some wind resistent panels in addition to some very breathable panels)._  While I was more active, attaching a heavy implement to the tractor's 3pt hitch and moving around I had NO issues with keeping warm.  The hood, while fairly light and thin, did an excellent job of keeping my ears, and neck, plus my head warm.  

In my earlier review of this light weight jacket I called it a chameleon in that it was adaptable to a lot of different circumstances and I think that may be a very good description.  Its light, and capable and adaptable and becoming a very handy jacket.  Now I'm thinking that I need a new, lighter shell that will team up with the First Ascent ACCELERANT.


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR UPDATE:  First Ascent HANGFIRE Fleece Midlayer: *

The HANGFIRE is available in a "jacket" style or in a full zip "hoodie" style midlayer garment.  I picked up the jacket style.  It is constructed of 2 main types of fabric.  The blue fabric is a reversed fleece, with the inside being the napped side.  The outer side is the smoother side of the fabric.  The fleece is slightly stretchy.  The gray panels are where the real stretch for the garment comes into play, they also offer greater ventilation.

Front view:





Front Detail view of fabric, front pocket, and stretch panel:





Inside detail view of fabric.  Notice the pocket has a hole for your ear buds/head phones.  The inside of the pockets are a mesh style fabric.  Not sure if you can see the light nap finish on the inside of the fleece panels?





Back view of the HANGFIRE showing the gray stretch vent panels and the blue fleece panels.





Lower pocket detail, the metal zipper pulls are tiny, but the extension loops make it easy to use the zippers.  






In the various photos you can see that the seams are triple stitched and seams are a flat, non-chafing design.  The shoulders are a raglan style so there is no seam on the top of the shoulder to get rubbed by your pack straps.  The design of this jacket is a light fleece mid-layer and it it close fitting enough to wear under other layers but loose fitting enough to wear over a baselayer.


While this is called a "jacket" it really is very similar to a highly updated modern day cardigan sweater.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

"The Way" starring Martin Sheen and Emilio Estevez.

If you and the missus haven't watched it yet, you should.  We just did.  It was a good movie.  Watch it when you get a chance.  Sounds similar to walking Hadrian's wall.  Good movie.


----------



## Melensdad

I've seen it.  Twice.  Don't think the lovely Mrs_Bob has watched it.  

I'd love to do that walk too, its 500 miles!


----------



## Melensdad

I picked up a STOIC ALPINE 150 weight Merino Wool/Synthetic 60/40 blend shirt that I liked so much I bought 2 more in other colors.  Paid $34.95 from "SteepandCheap" but they are now all sold out.  Same shirts are available from other souces, like Backcountry.com

Here is the shirt I got, but not from this supplier: => Stoic Alpine Merino 150 Crew Shirt - Long-Sleeve - Men's | Backcountry.com






Being a blend with only 60% wool, its a very comfortable shirt to wear, not a body fit, but also not a loose fit shirt.  Its somewhere in between in that it fights close to the body but not tight.  I like the fact that it has 2 contrasting colors of fabric and a third color of stitching so while it clearly can perform the task of "baselayer" shirt, it also can be worn alone as a light weight long sleeve shirt.  

The shirt is long enough to not pull out of your pants when you bend over if tucked in at your waist.  It also has extra long sleeves with thumbholes.  Nice touch.

One thing I wondered about was the anti-stick properties of a blended fabric with wool and polyester.  Wool is great for anti-stink but polyester creates a nasty funk.  The blend seems to be 'stink free' and the price was right so I'm happy I picked up 3 of these before they ran out of stock.


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR THAT WILL NOT GO TO ENGLAND*

*ICEBREAKER Merino Wool 200 Bodyfit Base Layer*
Simply put, this shirt is not comfortable enough to go with me.  Its a great shirt, but it is a 'bodyfit' cut, which means it is a very tight fitting shirt.  I just don't like that tight fit.  I want something that fits me, but doesn't act like a girdle to hug me into shape.  Its the nicest, most expensive Merino Wool that I own, and it will be left behind.

*Point 6 Wool 'Light Hiking' Socks*
Its a good sock, but not as good as either the Cabela's InGenius (wool/synthetic blend) or the Darn Tough (all wool) Light Hiking socks.

*SOTA MUKA white gas stove*
This is a GREAT stove, it really is a shame it won't make this trip, but its a little too big, a little too heavy, a little too much, especially for a trip when the uses will be fairly minimal as breakfasts and dinners will typically be eaten in English Pubs and lunches and snacks will be the only use for the stove.  So this, being the biggest, is eliminated.  I'm leaning heavily toward the stupid-simple *ESBIT solid fuel stove.*  Its tiny and light and will boil water.  Nothing more, just boil water.  But that may be all I need to make a couple cups of coffee a day, maybe some oatmeal for a snack, etc.  I have NOT yet ruled out the alcohol stove, nor have I ruled out the SNOW PEAK iso-butane stove.  The alcohol stoves are simply liquid fuel versions of the ESBIT, they heat water.  The SNOW PEAK is tiny, even with a couple fuel canisters its still pretty light and small.  It is also more flexible for cooking so its not been cut, at least not yet.

*KEEN hiking shoes* 
Not sure which model these are, but they are not going with me.  They weigh more than my new Zamberlan 230 Crosser boots, and they provide less support than the Zamberlan boots too.  Plus, the KEENs are also less comfortable, less stable and offer less feel for varying ground conditions.  Unless I wear out the Zamberlans, or unless something better comes along that I try _(and I am NOT looking)_ then the obvious choice for me to wear will be the Zamberlan 230 Crosser hiking boots.  Simply the best light weight hiking boot I have ever encountered.

*KOPPEN baselayer polyester hiking shirts*
These are very comfortable shirts, I actually like them a lot and wear them all the time.  But they get a funky stink about them, even if you just wear them around the house doing light activities that might raise up a bit of sweat.  Any sweat that gets into the material transforms into a nasty funk.  No thank you, I don't need 8 days of smelling myself all funky.  So these inexpensive, comfortable, sun-blocking, moisture wicking shirts will stay at home.  I wish they had anti-microbial anti-funk additives blended into the fabric like some other polyester shirts incorporate.  But they don't.  So they stay at home.
​


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR SELECTION: Water filtration has not been tested:*
I'm about 99% sold on the Sawyer Mini based on the backpacking forum reviews/recommendations.  Its seems dead simple and reliable.  Its is TINY and lightweight.  I have not purchased anything regarding water filtration/purification yet.​

*GEAR SELECTION:  MORE TESTING NEEDED ~ Cook Stoves:*
I need to play around with the 3 smaller stoves some more to really be sure what I will be using.  Each of the 3 smallest stoves should fit my needs.  To refresh your memories without going back to them.

*1) ESBIT solid fuel folding stove.*  Stows easily, boils water, no heat adjustment. Light.  Stable, cheap fuel easily found in UK.
*2) ALCOHOL stove.*  Stows easily, boils water, no heat adjustment.  Light.  Liquid alcohol.  Found in hardware stores in UK.
*3) SNOW PEAK Giga Power Iso-Butane stove.*  Smallest stove, heat is adjustable, simmer to boil, but fuel canisters are a bit larger. Fuel is supposed to be available in the UK.​

*Possible DATE CHANGE that could screw up gear choices a bit.*
One of the members of our group will be unavailable in early June when we had originally planned the trip, so the trip may be delayed until mid-July.  That changes the temperature range fairly substantially for the average low/high temps for the day.  The daily "high" only changes by about 5 degrees, so not a big issue there, but the daily "low" changes by about 10 degrees.  Planning a trip for temps that will likely drop to the low 40's every morning requires some different clothes than a trip that will likely only drop into the low 50's every morning.  Might be testing out some short sleeve merino wool base layer shirts?​

*NEW GEAR:  Arc'teryx Aphix Insulated Jacket:*
LINK => http://www.arcteryx.com/ProductFind.aspx?language=EN&gender=mens&category=Jackets
I did purchase a new lightly insulated jacket from Arc'teryx to wear, but there is no plan of taking that on the trip itself.  Its more for local hikes during moderate winter weather/late spring weather hikes locally.  $220 for what amounts to be a glorified layering jacket that can be used as a stand alone spring jacket???

I see Arc'teryx brand advertised a lot but I don't see it often.  I really began to wonder if Arc'teryx is actually used by people who wander off into the woods or is it a fashion accessory? I ask because it seems to be favored by folks in the wealthy suburbs of Chicago and somehow I don't see the manicured and pampered folk out on overnight hikes.

Looks to be well made, in fact it looks to be made better than anything I've ever seen and some reviews of the products are beyond glowing, the Aphix jacket looks like what I want.  Testing it a bit will give me the answers.  I'm hoping its worth the money.

As I get more use out of it I'll post up some photos and impressions.  So far, it seems to be what I wanted.  But its very unlikely this will to to the UK with me.  

I didn't buy it for the Hadrian's Wall hike, I bought it because I need some sort of middle layer of insulation.  I had a older leather jacket that I bought and found out was inadequate in virtually every way!  Hated it.  Finally tore the liner and decided that it would be better off at Goodwill.  Paid a lot for that jacket, it was made by RFT (Rainforest Trading) and it was one of the lowest value purchases I ever made.  Never going to buy that brand again.  Can't recommend it to anyone either, well maybe if you have a brother-in-law you despise then it might make a good gift?​

*GEAR UPDATE:  Cabela's In-Genius Socks:*
For all day comfort these are great socks, hiking or not.  I find that hiking socks tend to be somewhat binding on my feet, especially so after I had foot surgery several years ago.  While good hiking socks are fine on my feet while I am active, once I sit for a spell, they tend to feel tight.   The Cabela's In-Genius hiking socks are one rare exception that are comfortable while active AND while loungingg.​

*GEAR UPDATE:  Eddie Bauer FIRST ASCENT Accelerant Jacket/Hoodie:*
I'm really liking this light weight jacket.  It can be worn as a light jacket over a base layer, as a lightweight shell over a couple layers, or in the frigid temps we are experiencing as a mid-layer under a shell or parka.  I've been using this jacket for a lot of things, as various layers.  Be it just wearing it when running out, to wearing it under heavier coats when plowing snow, etc.  I didn't expect to wear the hood often but that gets used a lot more than I would have ever guessed.  

Excellent piece of kit that I think I will find more uses for than I could have imagined.  

But it looks weird on me.  Its bright lime green with bright blue zippers and dark blue stretch panels.  Not something you'd normally see on an old grey haired/grey bearded man's body as he shuffles along the roadside muttering to himself.  uh, well, you get the picture....​

*GEAR UPDATE:  Zamberlan 230 Crosser GTX light hiking boots:*
WOW, these are the BEST light hiking boots that I've ever worn.  Period.  In fact better than any mid-weight hiking boots too.  They are light, flexible, offer support, have great ground feel but have enough mid-sole shock absorption to prevent foot punishment.  I love these things.  They are NOT a winter boot, NON-insulated.  They are a 3 season light hiker and they are a-freakin-mazing!  There is no better light/medium hiking boot on the planet.  

The possible downside is they saved weight by making the sole a bit thinner, lugs a bit shorter, and that may end up meaning that they won't last as long as a heavier soled/thicker lug boot.  I'm totally OK with that.  I'd rather give up a little bit in long term life to get the supreme road feel, confidence in footing, and support that these provide.  I can buy another pair someday.  Many light hikers cut down their height to save weight or skimp elsewhere.  This boot doesn't skimp anywhere and it feels great too.  I don't see any real signs of the sole wearing prematurely, but its one point that may be a concern for some folks?  Me, if they ever announce that they plan to discontinue this boot, I'll probably buy 5 pairs and have a lifetime supply in my closet.​

Other than that, I think mostly I need to get back outside and walk.  But with the weather this cold and with the snow drifts narrowing the roadways, that is just not going to happen.

My guess is that I will wear out the "tips" of my Leki Trekking Poles before the trip, those will likely be replaced prior to the trip.

I'm sure a  couple  other things will be replaced before the trip.

I'd still  like to switch to sleeping in tents during the hike, but that is not going to happen with this group.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I'd still  like to switch to sleeping in tents during the hike, but that is not going to happen with this group.



As my wife says, "She's evolved 'way beyond tent camping".  I must admit that I agree with her.  

Sorry to hear that you didn't like your Rainforest jacket.  I've had one for a couple of years and really like it.  Mine is more of a field coat than a jacket.  It has a zip in liner, zip on leather collar and zip on hood.  It's so versatile.  You can dress it up or down, depending on the weather and what you are doing.  In fact, it is the one jacket that I bring along on some of our RV trips.  

I love the gear reviews.  Keep them coming.  The weather has been so cold here this winter that I'm using them to upgrade some of my cold weather gear, especially base layers.  I'm going to get some new marino wool base layers and dump some of my old wool/cotton ones.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> . . . I love the gear reviews.  Keep them coming.  The weather has been so cold here this winter that I'm using them to upgrade some of my cold weather gear, especially base layers.  I'm going to get some new marino wool base layers and dump some of my old wool/cotton ones.



Take a hard look at the STOIC brand.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Take a hard look at the STOIC brand.



Will do.  I took your advice on the In-genius and Darn Tough socks and didn't regret it.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Will do.  I took your advice on the In-genius and Darn Tough socks and didn't regret it.



There are a lot of mundane things that we all use.  Rarely do any of us ever consider writing a review of our SOCKS or UNDERWEAR _(by the way, try the ExOfficio undies, seriously, awesome undies)_ or other things that we use in our every day lives.  But much of this thread is really just about that type of thing because when you go hiking you tend to take things to the extreme, can't change out of them easily, can't reach into your closet for replacements, etc.

Certainly this thread has some unusual items.  

My backpack of choice, a Lowe Alpine AirZone 35 is great little pack, with a suspension system that maximizes airflow between your back and the pack better than any other I have found, but it is a 'light load' pack.  The suspension system simply can't bear weight beyond maybe 30 pounds, so its great for a small pack but won't be suitable for an expedition pack.  

The Snow Peak "Snow Miner" headlamps are great camping/hiking headlamps, but not really very good for hunters because they don't offer a red light which is very useful for hunters.  Its a nifty piece of kit that very easily illuminates a wide area like a tent or a small room, but it just as easily projects a focused beam and does so without having to adjust a lens, focus anything, rather it just requires you squeeze a silicone dome.  Sort of dumb looking but idiot proof and easy to use.  When you are occupied with other things, the last thing you need is a complicated headlamp.

Lots of other bits and pieces to consider.  And I'm sure if you think about it, lots of little things you use daily that can be improved _(like your underwear, seriously, try the ExOfficio  )_


----------



## BigAl RIP

There is no way in hell you are going to ever take all this stuff you are giving reviews on . ADMIT IT !!!! You just want a bunch of new stuff and this is the best way you know to get it .

Take one jacket and good walking shoes . That's it . Let the Inn's and Hotels supply the drinks and good food and a soft bed .


Oh yea ,,, add one bag of beef jerky ...

 Otherwise You will looks like this :


----------



## Melensdad

Al, you are correct, I'm only going to take a small portion of this stuff.  

My goal is to weed out the decent stuff and take only the best stuff.  

Shirts for example, the most expensive I have is an Icebreaker.  Its beautifully made, but its a 'body fit' design and those are tight against the skin.  While its wonderfully soft high grade merino wool, it is not going to the UK with me.  On the other end of the specturm are the Koppen brand shirts, cheap but very comfortable, and they also stink like a wet dog if you start to sweat.  RedRam, a division of Icebreaker, makes a very good shirt, its Merino wool, controls odor, comfortable too and lower priced than the Icebreaker, but it lacks any style.  Then there is the Stoic Alpine, a good looking shirt that is comfortable, comes in contrasting colors and is a Merino wool blend that controls odors, looks great, and is moderately priced.  

So the Stoic shirts are a great value and will be going to the UK with me, while others wills stay behind.

My goal, including the weight of water, is no more than 25# in my backpack.  Considering that I am NOT taking a sleeping bag, pad or tent, that should be an easy goal to hit.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> Al, you are correct, I'm only going to take a small portion of this stuff.
> 
> My goal is to weed out the decent stuff and take only the best stuff.
> 
> Shirts for example, the most expensive I have is an Icebreaker. Its beautifully made, but its a 'body fit' design and those are tight against the skin. While its wonderfully soft high grade merino wool, it is not going to the UK with me. On the other end of the specturm are the Koppen brand shirts, cheap but very comfortable, and they also stink like a wet dog if you start to sweat. RedRam, a division of Icebreaker, makes a very good shirt, its Merino wool, controls odor, comfortable too and lower priced than the Icebreaker, but it lacks any style. Then there is the Stoic Alpine, a good looking shirt that is comfortable, comes in contrasting colors and is a Merino wool blend that controls odors, looks great, and is moderately priced.
> 
> So the Stoic shirts are a great value and will be going to the UK with me, while others wills stay behind.
> 
> My goal, including the weight of water, is no more than 25# in my backpack. Considering that I am NOT taking a sleeping bag, pad or tent, that should be an easy goal to hit.


 


 Wait ???? 
 You mean I was right about something ????????  Wow ... I never been right before .
 I am jealous though . I would love you do something like that . 

   Maybe on a moped ...........

 Sounds like it is going to be fun . I am glad you are doing it !!!


----------



## Melensdad

You can come with.  

We are planning to stop and see Ice Queen in Wales for a few days after the walk too.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> You can come with.
> 
> We are planning to stop and see Ice Queen in Wales for a few days after the walk too.


 

 Honestly ..... I would love to . 

  In truth , I am going in to see the doc about fixing my hip . In 2006 I fell while hunting and laid  over a frozen tree  for 45 minutes before I could even walk. That walk out of there to the truck of 200 yards took me 45 Minutes and I believe it busted my hip . When I returned home 3 weeks later my hip was still  blue from my knee cap to my lower back . 
 Now I am having major pain because of it . I have a lump that sticks out about 1" and is the size of a basketball at my hip .
 I need to have that taken care first before I do much hiking .
 Maybe I could have a golf cart and deliver drinks , Beef jerky and Drinks .
   I do expect to see lots of great pictures


----------



## Melensdad

I'll bring a camera.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> I'll bring a camera.


 

 Just hold on a minute !!!! We ain't seen no review on a new camera ,,,,,,or have we ????


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> Just hold on a minute !!!! We ain't seen no review on a new camera ,,,,,,or have we ????


We have.  Well maybe not a review, but a discussion.  But in a different thread.  A Panasonic Lumix GX1.


----------



## Melensdad

*Gear Purchase ~ not for the trip, but for hiking in the current weather!*

Mountain Hardware "Gravitor Insulated Shell" Jacket:

Picked this up cheap from "Steep & Cheap" on their website.  $169.00 is what I paid, retail price is $365.00.  It appears to be a 2013 season close out.  Reviews around Al Gore's interwebs suggest it is a good shell style jacket.  Tech specs show that it is lightly insulated.  So while it looks like a 'parka' style coat, it is only has a modest 80gram Micro Therm insulation layer.  That makes it suitable as a cold weather shell over a heavy mid-layer (_like the Arc'teryx jacket I recently purchased_) or alone in milder cool weather.

Mountain Hardwear beefed up the Gravitor Inslulated Jacket with its moisture-blocking, extremely breathable Dry.Q technology so you'll stay dry when raging storms slam the trail. While your buddies are getting soaked or suffocating in their swampy 'waterproof' jackets you'll just put your hood up and keep going. Your body will waste less energy trying to maintain its temperature, so you'll have more fuel for the fun. 

Double layered Rebar Rip is durable and tough without being heavy or bulky
Dri.Q Elite membrane blocks heavy snow and even rain while remaining highly breathable from the second you zip up
40K-rated fabric is able to stop moisture penetration in harsh conditions
Thermic Micro insulation blends warmth-holding hollow fibers and loft-retaining solid fibers for maximum performance
Superior breathability reduces the need for zippered vents giving you a lighter more streamlined jacket
Dual hem drawcords and adjustable cuffs seal out the cold
Higher pockets are accessible when you're wearing a harness or pack
​This will NOT being going to England with me, but should be suitable for hiking around here (if we didn't have knee deep snow) now with appropriate layers underneath.  I'd been looking for a new shell jacket, my prior shell was a Woolrich brand shell, great product, lasted a dozen or so years, but it was NOT insulated at all, and has long since been retired after I tore the back of the jacket.  When I saw this on Steep & Cheap it appeared to be just what I was looking for, but at a bargain basement price.  Everything else I saw that looked good, with good reviews, was in the $300 to $600 price range and being the cheapskate that I am, I opted for the sale item!


----------



## Kane

BigAl said:


> Maybe I could have a golf cart and deliver drinks , Beef jerky and Drinks .


Personally, I think doin' the Wall on a golf cart is a far superior notion than hiking. Just sayin'.


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> Personally, I think doin' the Wall on a golf cart is a far superior notion than hiking. Just sayin'.



Just don't sink that golf cart in the moors.

By the way, here is an update on the Arc'teryx jacket.


*GEAR UPDATE:  Arc'teryx Mid-Layer Jacket:*

Here are some of the promised photos and while I've only had this jacket for about 10 days its an awesome jacket.  Arc'teryx is one of the more expensive brands on the market.  Light jackets start about $200, fleece starts about the same price.  Heavy jackets and shells can exceed $600.  Their backpacks are nearly double the prices of many other more known brands.  But now that I own one piece, I'm more able to understand why they charge so much.

The details of this jacket are incredible.  The workmanship/quality control is simply top notch, as you should expect from a $220 lightweight jacket.  

Overview of jacket:  You can see the stretch panels under the lower part of the arms up to the armpits and about 1/2 way down the sides.  These panels vent extra heat when you are working hard, they also hold the jacket snug (but not tight) so it doesn't move around on your body (again this is a mid-layer).   There is also a very soft material on the inside of the collar, a nice touch.  






Inside breast zipper pocket.  Notice the reinforced stitching around it?  All the stitching is very straight very tightly stitched.  I would have preferred a larger zipper pull or a cloth attachment (as they have on the exterior pockets).






Drawstring at the bottom on of the jacket.  You'll also notice that there is a smooth lining on the inside of the jacket body, but a more sturdy rip-stop band along the base of the jacket.  The drawstring is held in place by a loop so it doesn't flop around, it also has a very ergonomic design to allow for easy adjustment with gloves.






View of the stretch venting material from the inside of the jacket:






Detail view of the stretch venting material from the outside of the jacket.  Notice the extra material cuts/panels to shape under the arm to prevent bunching when wearing this as part of a layering system.






Detail of the insulated pockets.  They are cut high enough to allow them to ride above the hip belt of a backpack.  The added cloth pulls make it easier to use these when wearing gloves.



​


----------



## Melensdad

*NEW GEAR: First Impressions ~ Mountain Hardware Gravitor Technical Shell Jacket*

Been wearing the new shell today, its very nice, exactly what I hoped for and as long as the quality is good, it should serve me well.  

The "Gravitor" is a technical layering shell with 80 grams of insulation, which makes it a 'lightly insulated' shell jacket.  Great for weather that would be cooler than perhaps 40-45 degrees (F) down to maybe freezing if worn on its own.  But as its a shell, it is designed to be worn as part of a layering system.  Its roughly 2 degrees (F) today and I wore the Arc'teryx mid-layer jacket under this shell today while doing some light work outside.  Combination was fantastic.  

As a test, I also wore it out an about my property WITHOUT a mid-layer jacket in this weather.  Not a good thing.  The insulation is simply not thick enough for sub-freezing temps, and in the lower single digits I would not want to rely on this alone.  I got cold just walking the 150' from my house to my workshop.  By the time I got back into the house I was cold to my core!  Amazing the difference between wearing this alone and wearing it with a mid-layer jacket!

The "Dry-Q Elite" fabric is a breathable, but totally waterproof jacket so it will keep me dry in a rainstorm, as well as if I wear it for X-country skiing and get coated in snow.  Its supposed to allow body heat to stay in, but perspriation moisture to evaporate out.  Honestly don't know (yet) if that system works.  Again, this is NOT going to England for the hike, but it should work well to allow me to get out and hike around here while I prepare for the Hadrian's Wall walk.

Some details, overview of the shell, looks like a thin parka:





Hood is a bit bulkier than I would like, its designed to allow a climbing helmet to be worn, something I won't need.  But it chinches up in the back with a corded locking drawstring:






There are also 2 corded locking drawstrings on the front of the hood, so overall the hood is a great design, one that can be snugged down pretty well.  Its also lightly insulated, like the coat.  The material around the neck and the inside edge of the hood are NOT soft/fuzzy material for comfort, something I consider to be a real comfort benefit, but given the discount price I paid, I'm not going to complain too much.






The bottom of the coat is cut longer in the rear and shorter in the front, which I hope you can tell from this photo.  It should allow some forward bending, while still protecting the lower back from rain/snow/wind and cold:






Detail of the sleeve, which has a velcro style closure.  Also the claims made by for the DryQ Elite fabric material:






Inside pockets.  Chest pocket secures with a zipper.  The zipper pull is smaller than it should be and would benefit from either being larger or having a cloth strap.  Lower pocket is a large open top pocket for trail maps or other light things that need to be carrried.






All the exterior pockets feature a waterproof barrier and feature corded pull extentions so they are easy to operate with gloves.  The main zipper is additional protected on the INSIDE with a wind-blocking flap and on the OUTSIDE with a storm blocking flap that is additionally weather proofed with a half dozen strips of velcro to hold it down and keep snow, rain and wind from penetrating the waterproofed zipper.






Corded locking drawstrings around the waiste (in 2 locations) to snug up the coat bottom to keep out snow/wiind, but there is no powder baffle.  Not sure a powder baffle would be a real benefit as this is only a lightly insulated shell.



​
Overall I'm very happy with the quality of the coat.  Honestly if I had paid the full retail of roughly $370.00 there are a couple other features that I would have wanted, but as I paid less than 1/2 the retail price its a bargain.  This is my first day wearing the coat, we'll have to see if I still like it with more wear, but like I said, first impressions on my first day of wearing it around are very positive.  Never had any Mountain Hardware brand clothing before, reputation is pretty good for the brand.


----------



## Melensdad

With a high temperature today that is supposed to get all the way up to the mid-Teens, and snow that is deeper than knee high in most places in my yard, I'm not actually going out to do much other than run the tractor to move the fresh 4 or 5 inches of snow that fell on my driveways yesterday.  No new snow coming, but temps are going to get lower before going up to ABOVE freezing mid-week.

Seems like a good time to look at something different.  

*Q:  *"How much farther?"

*A:  *"Mile, Mile and a half."

If you've ever done any long backpacking trips, you understand that question and response! 
At any point on the trail, saying the destination is 8 miles or 5 hours away can be just devastating to morale. A mile... mile and a half isn't so far and we probably don't really know exactly how far it is.

It doesn't really matter anyway. We're out here to get away from deadlines, timelines, calculations, and machinations. So, the title of this entertaining 87 minute film, "Mile... Mile and a Half" perfectly sets the tone for the visually inspiring trek along one of the nation's most beautiful trails - the John Muir Trail.

*Mile, Mile and a Half.  *This is a hiking movie available on line.  The JMT is about 2.1 times longer than the Hadrian Wall hike that I'll be making, and its also somewhat more rugged, although the Hadrian's Wall passes through some pretty desolate areas, the JMT is, in its entirety, a lonely walk.

Get some mid-winter hiking inspiration and enjoy the clips: TRAILER #1  MILE... MILE & A HALF (trailer 1) on Vimeo
http://vimeo.com/36675195

TRAILER #2 http://vimeo.com/46003053

Making music on the trail:  from movie:  http://vimeo.com/54374634

BTS Featurette: http://vimeo.com/34870774


----------



## EastTexFrank

That's really amusing.  Years ago, when I was in Ireland, the common measure of distance when asking directions was a "mile and a bit".  Of course, if they were being really honest it might be "two miles and a bit".  The actual length of the "bit" was a variable.  It might be just a little "bit" or, more usually, it was several more miles.  The time taken to drive that "mile and a bit" could be 5 minutes or 30 minutes.  You never knew.  It was an adventure.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> That's really amusing.  Years ago, when I was in Ireland, the common measure of distance when asking directions was a "mile and a bit".  Of course, if they were being really honest it might be "two miles and a bit".  The actual length of the "bit" was a variable.  It might be just a little "bit" or, more usually, it was several more miles.  The time taken to drive that "mile and a bit" could be 5 minutes or 30 minutes.  You never knew.  It was an adventure.



Yup, its about the same as answering your kids when the whine from the back seat of the car asking:  *ARE WE THERE YET?*


----------



## EastTexFrank

""BUMP""

Well, what happened?????

Out of this thread I got a really great jacket and got turned on to Darn Tough and Cabela's Ingenious socks.  Man, I love those socks!!!  In fact I'm wearing the Cabela's socks as I type this but the Darn Tough are my favorites.  I think I have about a dozen pairs now.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> ""BUMP""
> 
> Well, what happened?????
> 
> Out of this thread I got a really great jacket and got turned on to Darn Tough and Cabela's Ingenious socks.  Man, I love those socks!!!  In fact I'm wearing the Cabela's socks as I type this but the Darn Tough are my favorites.  I think I have about a dozen pairs now.



*TRIP WAS DELAYED . . . *

Sorry this sort of fell through the cracks.  We were planning to hike with my Sister and my B-I-L.  We kept trying to work out dates with my B-I-L but he won partial legal custody of his daughter while we were planning this trip.  That sort of screwed things up for setting our dates.

Everything got put on hold.  

Then my sister got pregnant and is due this spring.

SO . . . we are starting over.  My sister and B-I-L are now officially out.  

My wife is now flying to London in April.  Melen and I will be flying to London in early May when she is out of school at the end of her semester.  The Hadrian's Wall walk is now back on.  The lovely Mrs_Bob and I will be walking Hadrian's Wall in May of this year.  Not sure if Melen is coming with us???  She may stay in London with my sister to help her with the baby???  Just not sure about Melen.  

NOW the problem is planning for the weather.

We bought gear and tested gear that was suitable for a JULY/AUGUST walk.  The temps/rainfall/etc in mid-MAY are very different.  So we have less time to plan and need to figure out our gear.


----------



## Melensdad

OK, looking at the weather forcasts, might have to rethink the rain gear we are bringing.  Also will have to re-think the insulation layers because of cooler temps.

AVERAGE DAILY TEMP for middle of May = 48F / 9C
AVERAGE LOW TEMP = 42F / 6C
AVERAGE HIGH TEMP = 54F / 12C

Chance of Rain = 60%

Chance of Sunny Day = 27%

Chance of Clouds = 12%

With a 16% chance of Windy Days

So we have light nylon rain gear, but I'm thinking I may up that rain gear to a more breathable type of rain gear that will be a bit more suiteable for the significantly higher chances of rainfall.  

Basically there are several types of raingear for hikers.  Light raingear, like the stuff we own, is simply nylon, often silicone impregnated.  It is good for the occasional shower but it is better suited for light rains/drizzle/mist.  It does not breath well, so moisture is trapped inside and can actually form condensation on the inside.   It is not suiteable for wearing for long periods.  Basically the clouds open up, you put it on.  The rain goes away, you remove it.  The seams are often NOT waterproof.  

Then you go up a level or two and you get into the breathable fabrics, heat welded seams, storm proof zippers, vent panels, etc.  It is also light enough that you can leave it on if the rain is sort of an on/off through the day sort of thing.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think that it's time for a whole new shopping spree and series of evaluations.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> I think that it's time for a whole new shopping spree and series of evaluations.



Probably going to head up to the REI store in Chicago one of these weekends after fencing season to check out some better rain gear.  I'm a big fan of Arc'teryx because of the quality of materials and workmanship but it sure is expensive stuff.  Their stuff is roughly double the price of anyone elses, but I really hate being soaked through and through and its ULTRA LIGHT weight so its easy to spend $350+ for a jacket that weighs 12 ounces.  Their pants are about a 1/2 pound.  So if you don't use the stuff there is just over a pound of extra gear in the backpack and if you do use it the value of the stuff is priceless.

I have one of their lightly insulated jacket and its my favorite jacket.


----------



## Melensdad

Planned to go to REI but then was looking around the internet and found a great deal on STEEPandCHEAP.com.

Marmot's Artemis men's jacket was given "Gear of the Year" award for rain jackets.  They only had it in a dark red/red color, but it was also on sale for about 1/2 price.  I'd have preferred blue.  But I won't quibble since the price was so hot.

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo...ar@gpkg/hike/The-Best-Jackets-of-2014#slide-2


> *THE BEST JACKETS OF 2014
> Marmot Artemis
> GEAR OF THE YEAR*
> 
> _Meet the new lead dog in the race to be the most breathable waterproof shell ever. The Artemis ($250) pulled ahead of the pack thanks to NanoPro, Marmot's new proprietary membrane, which is purportedly 60 percent more breathable than the company's previous offerings. Our field testing isn't that precise, but while hoofing uphill in a 50-degree downpour, one of our testers was stunned that he didn't overheat (as he did in a few other jackets he tested). The Artemis weighs in at just 11 ounces, despite having our favorite bells and whistles—pit zips, hand pockets, and a helmet-friendly hood—and it stretches in all the right places. Said one particularly impressed tester: "It feels like a tailored suit." 11 oz_



The jacket should arrive sometime later this week, it will be interesting to see if it is as light and waterproof as the reviews.

Also found, again at STEEPandCHEAP.com, the ladies version of the jacket, so I ordered 2 of those, one each for Melen and the lovely Mrs_Bob.

Since the average temps will run between lower 40's to mid-50's (F) I'm thinking a light packable down vest might be good to have for the mornings too?  Have to look into those.  The vest could also work with these new rain jackets, which double as wind breakers for brisk mornings.

PHOTO BELOW IS A "STOCK" photo from the Marmot website.  My jacket is dark burnt red over red, the only color available at the time I ordered.


----------



## Melensdad

New rain jacket arrived today.

WOW, can't believe how light and thin this thing is.  Fabric is supposed to be amazingly breathable (_140% better than the best prior fabric_) whatever that means.  This is an entire jacket that weighs in at about 11 ounces.  I slipped it on, feels great, has a somewhat athletic cut so if you have a gut then this is not going to work for you.  

Pulled out a mid-layer jacket and slipped it on, then put this new rain jacket on over that and it still fit nicely.  The arms are cut pretty loose so you can layer underneath and still move without bunching under your armpits.  Stitching and materals all look to be of very high quality.  Nice features like high side pockets to they will work with a backpack _(waist straps of backpacks typically go right across most jacket pockets, but the pockets will easily fall above the waist strap on my packs)_.  Has a mesh inside pocket at the chest, and a rainproof one on the outside too.  Has little ports on the inside pocket to run earbud cords through.  Has zippers under the armpits to prevent overheating in rainy/hot weather conditions.  Even has a moldable brim on the hood to shape the brim to your liking.  Everywhere you look are little details like cord stays so cords don't just dangle, cinch locks that are tethered to the jacket, etc etc etc.  

So based on initial inspections, its an awesome light shell.  Sort of looking forward to rain???

*Now all that said, if I walked into a store and looked at this jacket hanging with all the other light wind breakers and light rain jackets and then looked at the price tag I'd say you are f***ing crazy.  *I got it at almost 1/2 off, which still seems darn expensive, given that the full price is $225.  

If not for the awards this thing has won, and the testimonials, I would have serious reservations about paying that much money for such a light jacket.  But, IF this jacket is as good as claimed, or even just 75% as good, then it will be worth double its weight in gold in a rainstorm.

Oh, and for travel this thing is supposed to neatly fold up and fit inside its own pocket.  Not sure how the hell to do that.  Strikes me that I'll probably just end up wadding it up and folding it into its pocket.


----------



## Melensdad

So for normal walking days I'm thinking that, with average temperatures varying from 40F to 55F, my clothes will entail a wool shirt, a micro-feece sweater/jacket, an insulated vest for warmth, and a light rain/wind jacket.  Pants, of course.  

For the wool shirts the ones I like the best are Merino Wool "henley" style shirts.  Depending upon the brand, they have 3 or 4 buttons so I can vent heat if I get too warm, or keep them buttoned up to maintain warmth.  

I really like the *Mountain Khaki *brand henley wools.  I only own 2 of them, but they will be going with me.  They are a relaxed cut, with flat seams so they won't rub under my pack straps and raglan style shoulders so there is no seam on the top of my shoulder where the pack imparts weight.

*Ibex* also makes a nice henley, they are more expensive, material is a bit thinner than the Mountain Khaki, and its cut with a more 'athletic fit' ... not quite so flattering for those of us with a belly that looks like we are 3 months pregnant.  The Ibex shirts have 4 button while Mountain Khaki only has 3.

Other than the henley style shirts I have some Merino Wool pullovers, and one with a zipper front.  These are from *STOIC, ICEBREAKER and TERRAMAR.*  So those will be my base layer shirts.  Some of them look like simple black long sleeve undershirts, most are some sort of dual color or have contrast stitching so they can 'pass' as a casual shirt.  Hopefully the walking and the weather will cooperate enough that I don't need any other shirt over the baselayer shirts and the vest will then be used for core warmth.  But if I do need another layer in-between the baselayer and the vest, I'll have a Micro-Fleece layer.

For the Micro-Fleece layer I'll be using a simple *First Ascent Hangfire Softshell Fleece *(made by Eddie Bauer) hoodless design.  Being a full zipper model it will let me vent heat if I need too, and being light and thin it can be tossed into the pack easily.  Its the thickness of a heavy shirt, but zippers instead of buttons.  The shoulders are friendly for backpack straps with offset seams that are sewn flat to prevent rubbing under the packs pressure points.  _Some of you may remember my trip to the Eddie Bauer/First Ascent store a few pages back when I was looking for a FA Accelerant jacket:_ http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=628380&postcount=135

For my vest I'll be wearing my *Arc'Teryx "Atom"*.  It is a lightweight vest with synthetic Core-Loft 60 insulation.  It has side venting to prevent over heating.  That is ideal when you are very active, may not be quite so ideal for standing and loitering by some ruins.  The Arc'Teryx is impecibly made, it is designed by hikers for hikers and it shows.  It is hard to see the side pockets, they are cut along the seam where the stretchy fleece material meets the insulated body, but they are cut high enough to be ABOVE the waist/hipbelt straps of the back pack.  I like it for cool, not cold, wear.  The sides are a stretch fleece material with no insulation.  They hold the vest tight against your body so the vest fits easily under other layers.  The Core-Loft insulation maintains warmth when wet, which is a bonus if I get caught out is a quick rain and don't slip on the rain/wind shell.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure what type of fashionable shirts the ladies in the group will be wearing, doubt they will venture out in Merino baselayers.  But both of them own *NORTH FACE microball* synthetic vests.  

I'm not generally a fan of North Face, its become very fashionable, and this vest shows as much fashion as it does practicality.  The microbal insulation is amazing.  Its as warm as real down but it maintains warmth when wet.  Very few materials can make that claim.  In addition it is as packable as down, and unlike other synthetics, the vest is featherweight too.  So the materials in their vests are really good.  But the pockets are cut for casual wear, stuffing your hands in them for warmth, and their hip straps will interfear with access to the pockets.  But these vests will be warmer than my vest if the weather drops below 40 degrees F they will be more comfortable than I.

Oh, and no, they don't both have the same color vests.


----------



## Kane

I'm not a rabid hiking enthusiast by any measure, but have been following this compelling thread since the beginning. Interesting. Sounds like it'll be a great trip.

It also looks like, Bob, that you've done your homework and are going first class with hiking gear. So many variables that can make a trip a success or failure, depending upon the right gear for the right conditions. Looks like you've got it all covered.

Admittedly, tho, that's a whole lotta' gear. If you don't mind me asking, how much do you think you'll have invested in trip-specific brand new hiking gear before you take the first step of what looks to be a great and memorable journey for you and the family?


----------



## Melensdad

Kane said:


> I'm not a rabid hiking enthusiast by any measure, but have been following this compelling thread since the beginning. Interesting. Sounds like it'll be a great trip.
> 
> *It also looks like, Bob, that you've done your homework and are going first class with hiking gear. So many variables that can make a trip a success or failure, depending upon the right gear for the right conditions.* Looks like you've got it all covered.
> 
> Admittedly, tho, that's a whole lotta' gear. *If you don't mind me asking, how much do you think you'll have invested in trip-specific brand new hiking gear before you take the first step *of what looks to be a great and memorable journey for you and the family?



In Sweden they have a saying:  THERE IS NO BAD WEATHER ONLY BAD CLOTHING

There is very little that is more miserable than being cold, wet or cold & wet while doing work, hiking, etc.  So yes, I am doing my homework on the new gear.  I was wearing an old pair of CHEAP 'rainpants' last night while I was out snowblowing the roadway.  I literally opened up nearly 3 miles of roadway so I was out for quite a while.  Those, so-called 'rainpants' had me soaked through to my butt.  So I believe in getting the "right" stuff.  I could have used another pair, I have better, but those were handy.  

As for how much, I dunno.

Depends upon how you define the clothes.  I use many of the shirts that I bought to test, especially the synthetic shirts, all summer as long sleeve lightweight sun shirts.  Those could be considered wasted $$$ because they won't be going on this trip.  Those shirts probably average about $30 each.

The Merino Wool shirts probably average $100 per shirt.  That is outrageous but I love them.  I had Merino Wool long ago, I have had it over the years, I have it now.  I'm going to take a bunch of those on this trip.  Some of them were purchased for this trip, but I wear them regularly.  

The Arc'Teryx vest was bought at a season end close out, its not specific to this trip, it cost about $150 on close out, full retail was probably $200?   

My LEKI hiking poles were about $120.  They are expensive poles, they have features that cheap poles don't offer like a camera adapter to tranform it into a mono-pod for taking photos.  They have shock absorbers so my arthritic hands/arms don't suffer from impact shock.  You can get cheap poles for $29 at Wal-Mart.  You can also get $200 carbon fiber poles too. 

I wear hiking boots and hiking shoes ALL year.  But the Zamberlan Crosser boots were about $200.  Best boots I have ever pruchased.  By far.  I also have the shoe verson of the same boot.  Cost a bit less.  Not sure which pair will go with me, shoe or boot.  

As for raingear, my new rain/wind jacket was named as the best of the best by Outdoor magazine, retails for about $250, I got mine as an end of season item from Steep & Cheap for about $135.   Rainpants cost me just north of $110.  

My new backpack from Mammut was $139.  Honestly I think it was mis-priced.  The same retailer now  has the same pack for $179.  I have seen it in the $225-$250 range pretty regularly.  Needless to say I am thrilled with that deal.  

I probably have $200 invested in stoves, I will take only 1 stove with me.  Looks like I will probably take the SNOW PEAK GIGA POWER stove.  At least that is where I am leaning now.  I'll buy the fuel in England.  That stove is about $70.

I like DARN TOUGH Merino Wool socks, they are about $20 each.  Cabela's In-Genius Merino Wool/Synthetic Blend socks are also very very good, cost about $18.  STOIC Merino Wool socks are pretty good, can find them on sale from time to time for $5 a pair, or $18 off sale.  I buy them on sale when I can find them.

PRETTY MUCH MULTIPLY EVERYTHING BY 3 since there are 3 of us going on this trip.


----------



## Melensdad

Bought a new toy.  Basically a kitchen cutlery set in a plastic sheath.  I was looking at various camp knives, Leatherman tools, Boy Scout knives, etc for picnics.

Despite the fact that we are not tent camping on this trip we are going to be eating meals out on the trails and they will probably fairly simplistic meals but sometimes a nice loaf of bread, a pad of butter, some quality ham or salami is all you want.  Cutting a loaf of bread with a tiny Leatherman blade, or Scout knife is a good way to mangle the bread.  

This is a nice knife, shaped like an over sized butter/cheese spreader with a sharp serrated edge and a real handle.  Blade is probably 4", give or take a bit.  The small fork pops out of the sheath and the back side has a Can Opener, a Bottle Opener and a flat head Screw Driver.  The sides are shaped and cut, but polished smooth, to give a good firm grasp.  Its light, not super light, but light enough.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, price was about $25.

It also should be safe for use in England, which has very strick knife laws.  It would be difficult to define this as a 'weapon' under their knife laws, which, from what I can tell make life miserable for anyone with a traditional lockblade knife, and even more miserable for anyone who keeps a knife in their pocket.  I don't fully understand their laws, but I'm sure this knife falls on the 'safe' side of the laws and its cheap enough that if it gets confiscated then I am not going to cry.  

This knife is clearly designed as a kitchen tool type knife.  It locks securely into the sheath for safety and takes a bit of manipulations with 2 hands to remove.  

This shows the scale of the set up, next to my Toaks Titanium cutlery set, which is basically a standard size _(OK maybe a little on the smaller end of the standard size, but still pretty much normal)_.


----------



## Melensdad

One question often asked is what I am actually going to carry on this hike and why.  Realize that this hike is really a string of long distance day hikes, each terminating at a small pub, inn or other place where there is a bed and some food.  So this is not a remote trail hike, although there are many miles of remote trail with nothing around for mmiles, we still have a set termination point for each night.  That fact dictates that we do not need to carry a tent or sleeping bag.

I could not really find much helpful information about what to take, some recommended we carry less than I have planned, others recommend more.  I know we have some option items we are packing.  I modeled this based on several recommendations from people who have walked the 500 mile El Camino de Santiago pilgramage trail, which is a longer, but similar walk with places to sleep along the way.

So let me give a quick rundown of the gear in the pack -- keep in mind I am carrying my gear and most of my daughter's gear because she had back surgery, so I will be carrying 2 sets of most of these things, but there will only be 1 set of cooking gear, 1 first aid kit, etc:

*Clothing*

Extra Wool Socks (_mostly DARN TOUGH brand, some STOIC, some SMARTWOOL_)
Extra pull over wool shirt (_probably wear it in the mornings, carry it IF/WHEN the temps go up during the day_), maybe 2?
Rain Pants  
Rain/Wind Jackets
Lightweight gloves
Hat - water-resistant for rain, wide brim for sun (_mine is an OUTDOOR RESEARCH "Seattle Sombrero" that is well used, its my tractor hat, my sitting by the pool when its too danm sunny hat, my goofy looking travel hat, my embarrass my daughter in public hat, so it serves many purposes, its made of Gore-Tex, and has proven to be worth every penny I paid for it many years ago_)
Micro-Fleece overshirt/jacket (_mine is a well worn FIRST ASCENT, not sure what the girls have_)
Insulating vest
Possibly a cheap rain poncho for downpours -- *MOSTLY to protect the backpacks & their contents!* -- Backpacks have rain covers, but in a downpour contents can still get wet because the body side of backpacks are NOT protected by the rain covers, so in a downpour a poncho that covers you & the pack is the right solution.

*Cooking/Kitchen/Food Related*

Snow Peak Giga-Power iso-butane stove
Small fuel canister for stove -- _my sister is buying these over there for us, can't travel via air with these canisters_
GSI brand Pinnacle Dualist cookset_ (small pot, couple of bowls, stove & fuel fit inside -- unnecessary items REMOVED so I am carrying parts of this setup)_
Titanium mugs, super light, water bottles slip into them, so they take very little space.
Cutlery sets _(Toaks Titanium, fork, spoon, knife)_
Buck knife/fork/multi-tool set shown a couple posts above
Water bladders in backpacks _(Camelback brand, 1.7 liter capacity)_
Platypus soft sided Wine bladders for picnic lunch _(Mylar wine flasks, weigh almost nothing empty, hold a full 750ml bottle of wine)_
Food will vary by day, depends upon what we find.

*OTHER*

Headlamp _(Snow Peak Snow Miner)_ - hope we DON'T have to use them!
First Aid Kit _(probably the heaviest single item other than water, mostly stocked with blister meds, ibuprophen, etc)_
Diabetes supplies -_worst case senario the insulin pump fails and we need manual back up, not much weight, but a bit more volume than I expected it would occupy._
Personal Care Items
Seat pads to sit on ... demanded by lovely Mrs_Bob!
1 Small lightweight tarp for picnics on wet ground/grass, approx 6' x 6' ... demanded by lovely Mrs_Bob too!
Camera (SLR type) regular lens + additional telephoto lens
Pocket Camera
Cellphone (not sure if we will get reception in rural areas)
Possibly a GPS unit???
Compass + Trail Map --_much of the trail is supposed to be reasonably well maked, but have been warned that some areas it is easy to get lost._
Guide book with historic information about the wall
Walking/Trekking Poles --_usually in my hands, not strapped on the pack!_
Now I probably could throw out the small cooking stove and the small cookset.  We could skip hot coffee on the trail, we could simply eat sliced bread, tomatoes, cheese and salami sandwiches every day.  But as this is only an 8 day hike I'm willing to carry the extra 3/4THS of a POUND of weight that those cooking supplies weigh (_yes, its a tiny stove, compact cookware_).  I also don't want to spend my trail meals limited to cold cuts/bread/etc.  I'd like to mix those things up a bit, and especially if we have some fairly cool days, I'd like the option of something warm, even if only instant soup and hot coffee.  Temps average between 40 and 55 degrees F so it makes for nice 'activity' weather, but not necessary quite warm enough to be comfortable for sitting and resting at lunch or break.  

As it is planned now, we have a 30 Liter capacity Lowe Alpine pack that my wife will be carrying + a 45 Liter capacity Mammut pack that I will carry.  My daughter will only carry a simple hip pack with a bottle of water and a couple small pockets due to the back surgery.  I seriously doubt that between the 3 of us we can fill that much capacity with the above lists ... but I suppose a loaf of crusty bread can fill quite a bit of space!

*NOTE:*  We are travelling light, while we are going to be in the UK for more time, we will leave our luggage at my sister's home near London, pick it up after the walk, and continue our trip with luggage.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Interesting list!!  Everybody has their own priorities.  I must agree with Mrs Bob that a little comfort is nice.  

It looks as if you are going to cost me more cash again.  I need to look in to those wine bladders.  Although we gave up backpacking in favor of RVing quite a few years back, when we're out and about we still take day hikes and pack in a picnic lunch.  Those bladders could be an ideal addition.  

Why the question marks on the GPS?


----------



## Melensdad

I'd point out that I do have some waterproof compression bags that fit inside the backpacks.  _Those are high quality things, available at *only the finest* Wal-Marts._  A couple other small waterproof bags for things like cell phones, wallets, etc.  

PICTURE BELOW




EastTexFrank said:


> . . . I need to look in to those wine bladders.  Although we gave up backpacking in favor of RVing quite a few years back, when we're out and about we still take day hikes and pack in a picnic lunch.  Those bladders could be an ideal addition.


  These new ones get somewhat mixed reviews.  The new ones I bought were Platypus brand, some claim they leak around the opening and they are hit or miss ... so I bought 2, just in case.  When they don't leak the people who review them claim they actually maintain the quality of the wine.  GSI makes some too and I bought several of those a while back.  I've even given them away as gifts.

GSI mylar wine carafe => http://www.backcountrygear.com/gsi-...W3q1DpSXYKTrJn9tnjdXLRoCOMbw_wcB#.VNaPnIc70wF

Platypus Wine Saver => http://www.rei.com/product/781836/platypus-platypreserve-wine-preservation-system-package-of-4




EastTexFrank said:


> Why the question marks on the GPS?


Not sure I want or need the weight and bulk of another small piece of electronics, and the associated batteries that go with it.  I've got a compass and a map, probably a lost art, and I'm probably rusty with its use, but this is just the excuse needed to relearn old skills.  1 set of batteries will NOT last all day, so it will have to be used, turned off, then on, then off, etc so figure we'd need 8 sets of batteries even with intermittent use.  Overall it may just be more grief than its worth?


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> *GEAR THAT WILL NOT GO TO ENGLAND*
> 
> *ICEBREAKER Merino Wool 200 Bodyfit Base Layer*
> Simply put, this shirt is not comfortable enough to go with me.  Its a great shirt, but it is a 'bodyfit' cut, which means it is a very tight fitting shirt.  I just don't like that tight fit.  I want something that fits me, but doesn't act like a girdle to hug me into shape.  Its the nicest, most expensive Merino Wool that I own, and it will be left behind.
> 
> *Point 6 Wool 'Light Hiking' Socks*
> Its a good sock, but not as good as either the Cabela's InGenius (wool/synthetic blend) or the Darn Tough (all wool) Light Hiking socks.
> 
> *SOTA MUKA white gas stove*
> This is a GREAT stove, it really is a shame it won't make this trip, but its a little too big, a little too heavy, a little too much, especially for a trip when the uses will be fairly minimal as breakfasts and dinners will typically be eaten in English Pubs and lunches and snacks will be the only use for the stove.  So this, being the biggest, is eliminated.  I'm leaning heavily toward the stupid-simple *ESBIT solid fuel stove.*  Its tiny and light and will boil water.  Nothing more, just boil water.  But that may be all I need to make a couple cups of coffee a day, maybe some oatmeal for a snack, etc.  I have NOT yet ruled out the alcohol stove, nor have I ruled out the SNOW PEAK iso-butane stove.  The alcohol stoves are simply liquid fuel versions of the ESBIT, they heat water.  The SNOW PEAK is tiny, even with a couple fuel canisters its still pretty light and small.  It is also more flexible for cooking so its not been cut, at least not yet.
> 
> *KEEN hiking shoes*
> Not sure which model these are, but they are not going with me.  They weigh more than my new Zamberlan 230 Crosser boots, and they provide less support than the Zamberlan boots too.  Plus, the KEENs are also less comfortable, less stable and offer less feel for varying ground conditions.  Unless I wear out the Zamberlans, or unless something better comes along that I try _(and I am NOT looking)_ then the obvious choice for me to wear will be the Zamberlan 230 Crosser hiking boots.  Simply the best light weight hiking boot I have ever encountered.
> 
> *KOPPEN baselayer polyester hiking shirts*
> These are very comfortable shirts, I actually like them a lot and wear them all the time.  But they get a funky stink about them, even if you just wear them around the house doing light activities that might raise up a bit of sweat.  Any sweat that gets into the material transforms into a nasty funk.  No thank you, I don't need 8 days of smelling myself all funky.  So these inexpensive, comfortable, sun-blocking, moisture wicking shirts will stay at home.  I wish they had anti-microbial anti-funk additives blended into the fabric like some other polyester shirts incorporate.  But they don't.  So they stay at home.
> ​


*Adding to the above list I have some more things to add to the NOT-GO list* of things I've purchased.  Now some of these are things I use on a regular basis at home, but they are not good enough or not suitable for taking on the trip after giving each of them proper scrutiny.

*KOPPEN rain jackets*
These were purchased on sale, at low prices, they are fine for using in a rain, either light or heavy, but only for short durations.  Its not that they are not waterproof, its that they are not breathable enough and you just sweat inside them.  

*KEITH Titanium Cookware*
This is absolutely top quality stuff, feather-weight too, and if this was just going to be the lovely Mrs_Bob and I on this trek then it would be my first choice.  But this is a smaller capacity set than the GSI Pinnacle Dualist, and Melen is joining us on the hike, so going to the larger capacity set gets the nod for practical use THIS TIME.  

*Outdoor Research, Mountain Hardware, Columbia & all other synthetic base layer shirts*
While many of these are very comfortable, very easy to wear, after a while they just stink when you wear them.  Even the "Anti-Microbial" shirts that claim they won't stink after use tend to stink, not sure if the anti-microbial stuff washes out of the fabric or what, but all these synthetic shirts tend to pick up a good dose of "funk" and the Merino Wool shirts tend to remain reasonably 'funk free' with extended use.

*Alcohol Stove*
The one I bought is technically a very cool little stove, but it has too many parts, too much to mess with, basically not worth the effort.  A different, simple "Fancy Feast" stove made from a cat food can would be far more practical and useable.  But I simply prefer a canister stove. 

*Esbit solid fuel stove*
Tiny, lightweight, easiest of all to carry, this was my 2nd choice.  If I was doing a solo trip this would have been my first choice.  Lack of adjustable flame, limited fuel burn time are both considerations against this stove for this trip.

*Eddie Bauer FIRST ASCENT "Accelerant" jacket*
Its a great light jacket for active wear, just decided that I'd be using a different layering order and this jacket does not work with what I will be wearing.  I have no regrets on this one.  Just not for this trip with this weather.  If it would be a little cooler/colder then this jacket would be just the ticket.

*Camelbak Insulated Water Bottles*
Fine for local hikes where you can fill them with ice water, but too bulky and to heavy for a trip.  We have Camelbak bladders, if we need to supplement water beyond that it will be with locally purchased bottled water.  A retail bottle of water is much lighter because the plastics are far thinner.  When empty they can be crushed and take up little space, or refilled and reused.

*Water purification (filters, chemicals, etc)*
I've been assured that this is not an issue, we can carry enough without worry.  In the planning stages you may recall that the lovely Mrs_Bob said she would NOT carry a pack.  So that left me carrying everything.  With Melen joining us, the lovely Mrs_Bob changed her tune, she will be carrying a pack and that is another 2 liter water bladder that I don't have to worry about.  Melen won't carry a full pack, but she will have a 'Fanny pack' that holds a 1 liter water bottle.  So between us we have plenty of capacity to carry water.  If pressed, I'd probably would have chosen a SAWYER filter, but I won't even need that.


----------



## Melensdad

OK here is the stuff I will probably be carrying, plus add in my daughter's gear too *which will double up the clothing.
*
45Liter pack, 2 Leki anti-shock trekking poles.  Rain Pants.  Rain Poncho.  Rain Jacket.  Lightweight insulating vest.  Medical kit, stripped and repacked with extra moleskins, blister bandaids, Skin Glide, etc.  Misc Personal items.  Headlamp.  Compass, Guidebook, Map. Utensiles.   Cooking pot, fuel canister, backpack stove.  Insulin/Diabetes supplies.  Mylar wine 'bottle' and titanium coffee mug.  Extra wool socks.  Micro-fleece mid-layer.  GPS is in the photo, I am unsure if that will go with us.  

Cameras are NOT in the photo, they will add both weight and bulk.

Water bladder is inside the backpack and not visible.

I am undecided on the cooking pot, I have a smaller, lighter pot, that may go instead?  Or the whole thing may be tossed out completely and I may have to go with less coffee on the trail   It all depends upon how much room is in the pack.

My goal is to carry 20# or less.  Given that I'm going to add an entire 2nd set of rain gear, 2nd vest, etc that may be a hard goal to attain.


----------



## Melensdad

Looking around the guest room where we have all our gear sprawled about and wondering *what the hell have I gotten myself into!*

Back in the good old days gear was as cheap as what you had in your closet, things were simpler.  A hell of a lot heavier/bulkier too.

The new stuff is amazingly light!  Easily packable too.  What would have weighed 40 to 50 pounds and required a large backpack now easily fits into a modest overnight pack or even a Daypack and weighs a mere 20-25 pounds!!!

This trip has grown with the addition of our daughter, who as a Type 1 Diabetic has special needs in terms of medical gear, and obviously also needs her own equipment too.  So we have gone from 1 backpack + 1 hip pack to 1 backpack + 2 Daypacks.

Rain gear is probably the most advanced over the years.  And is also the biggest expense. Gore-Tex is no longer state of the art, it's too heavy, too stiff for easy packing, and not light enough.  Newer composites, mostly multi-layer materials, weigh just OUNCES for an entire jacket, with thin fabric that doesn't seen like it would be possible to be durable, but apparently will stand up to the rigors of rock climbing?

While rain gear is the most advanced in technology, the best socks are still tried and true wool socks.  Although they have all sorts of elastic in them now to grip your feet in specific places to prevent slipping, which could lead to blisters.  And wool is not cheap.  Typical price for a good pair of hiking socks is $20 per pair.  This pile is a PORTION of the socks that Melen and the lovely Mrs_Bob will be taking on the trip.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> The new stuff is amazingly light!  Easily packable too.  What would have weighed 40 to 50 pounds and required a large backpack now easily fits into a modest overnight pack or even a Daypack and weighs a mere 20-25 pounds!!!



That's why I love reading your posts and reviews.  I haven't kept up with the advances in gear over the last decade or so.  My only criticism of the modern stuff, especially outerwear, is that if it gets hit by one spark from a campfire ... poof, big hole.  I ruined a lightweight down jacket in Colorado a couple of years ago.  The ripstop nylon shell looked as it had been peppered by birdshot by the time I got the fire going.  

Perhaps that says more about my fire lighting abilities that the durability of the jacket.


----------



## Melensdad

Frank, the superlight clothes will burn through a lot faster than my older Gander Mountain storm proof fishing rainsuit.  No doubt about that.  But that Gander rainsuit is a pain to put on and take off, it weighs as much as everything else that is going into my backpack combind _(probably including the pack?)_ and likely would not fit into the pack if I tried to fold it up.  Oh, and I'll bet the outer shell will burn as easily as the new stuff too, but as its much thicker overall, it probably will not have holes all the way through.  Still, if the outer layer is burned and pockmarked like your down jacket, I doubt it would ever be considered waterproof after you wear it while lighting a campfire.  

NOTE TO SELF:  Stay well back from ETF's campfires!  


FWIW, my MOUNTAIN HARDWARE RAINPANTS have zippers that run from the waistband to the cuff on both legs.  The zippers have storm flaps and closures over them.  They can be slipped on while wearing the biggest hiking boots, they can be stripped off just as fast.  The design is excellent, and the breathability is about 2x times better than Gore-Tex while being about as heavy as the wings of a butterfly and capable of being folded into their own pocket.  Reviews on these pants are nothing short of excellent, basically saying you can hike in them all day, in a heavy downpour and still remain dry.  

I bought similar rainpants for Melen and for the lovely Mrs_Bob, but theirs are from Marmot and they had similar reviews and a similar design.


----------



## Melensdad

Another of my high quality ultra-expensive Wal-Mart outfitters specialty products.  Truth be told they actually had a cheaper version, but it didn't include the windproof matches so I opted for this, clearly superior model.  This one also has a striker on the side.  I think it was about $4.00.

The model without the striker or the matches was smaller too, held maybe 10 matches, the one below holds 25 . . . but the smaller one was only $1.00.  I think thee extra $3 spent was worth it.  Figure the larger case has maybe 4 more cents worth of plastic in the construction, and a rubber 'O' ring to keep it water tight down to depths of 30,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## Melensdad

Package arrived from REI.

Got some BODY GLIDE.  The pink ones are for the ladies, they smell pretty.  This stuff is also available at your local CVS or Walgreens under other brand names, but usually only available in TINY sizes.  Its great for rubbing on your heels and the sides of your feet when you get new boots _(don't have to be hiking boots!)_ and you wear them a little longer than you should.  Or new dress shoes.  Or if you are hiking long distances.

GLIDE is simply a lubricant that helps prevent blisters and chafing.  

Pack straps bothering you?  Rub some GLIDE on your shoulders where the straps rub.  

Bra straps rubbing?  Sweating along the elastic of the bra?  Rub some GLIDE along those areas.

Inner thighs rubbing_ (no need to lose weight)_ just rub some GLIDE.

Clearly the uses for body GLIDE are unlimited


----------



## EastTexFrank

Mr Skurka, you are amazing.  Truly bloody amazing.  I've always used Vaseline but you come up with .... "Body Glide".  Where do you find this stuff?????


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Mr Skurka, you are amazing.  Truly bloody amazing.  I've always used Vaseline but you come up with .... "Body Glide".  *Where do you find this stuff?????  *



I first found it at a local pharmacy in the first aid section 

It is sold under different brand names.  The reason I bought the stuff from REI is because its sold in larger sizes.  The stuff I have from CVS, which I think is a J&J product, is about 1/3rd the side of the pink GLIDE brand applicators.  And while a little goes a long way, I never went on an 8 day hike before so I figured I'd rather have more than less.

As for Vaseline, that is messy and doesn't work as well.

Go to the pharmacy and look in the blister first aide area for skin glide or anti-friction balms.  Same stuff.


----------



## Melensdad

Just a few more things, not all are new.  Far less glamourous than most of the gear that will be going on the trip.  But essential never the less.


PICTURE #1:

*MONEY BELT* - something to own, wear daily, in any foreign land, UNDER your clothes.  Keep only the daily spending money in your wallet, keep your reserve cash, valuable documents, etc in the money belt.  We have 2 different versions of these things, one is in the photo, its worn around your waist, tucked into your pants, the OTHER is worn around your neck, hangs under your shirt.


*DUCT TAPE* - about 1,000,001 uses for this stuff from covering your blisters, to repairing rips in a jacket, fixing a walking pole, applying pressure on a cut, holding a torn sole on your shoe, covering your shoe/boot laces when one breaks, etc etc etc.  Those two strips are actually folded up, each is 6' long.  If you carry a water bottle you can wrap tape around the bottle for simple storage.  Some people wind it around a walking pole shaft.  I prefer it stuck to easy release decal backing paper and folded.  But there are many options.


*POOP SHOVEL* -  _Because rumor has it that, on occassion, a bear will s#it in the woods!_  This is a new one, I couldn't find my old one.  It is a SEA TO SUMMIT brand, all aluminum, handle collapses to make it more compact for carry.  This one is pretty nifty, comes with plastic poop bags that slip into the compartment in the handle.  The shovel is strong enough to dig into many types of ground to bury the poop _in places where that is legal,_ and clearly strong enough will scoop poop into a bag for later disposal.


*TOILET PAPER* - 'nuff said.


NOT IN ANY PHOTO BELOW:

*SEWING KIT* - _(not in the photo)_, any sort of travel sewing kit works, like the flat ones that some of the nicer hotels provide free with a needle or two, and a few wraps of different color thread.  Like the DUCT TAPE above, uses are unlimited.  Pop a blister, sew garments, etc.


PICTURE #2:

*COMPACT TARP* - just for picnics on wet ground, can double as a pseudo poncho if wrapped around the body.  Packs small, about the size of 3 decks of cards.  Light.  Found it at Wal-Mart, on close out, in their camping section.


PICTURE #3:

*WATERPROOF BAGS* - basically fill each color sack with a different type of gear to keep things organized inside the backpack.  Bonus is that they keep anything inside protected from rain.  Another Wal-Mart find.  


PICTURE #4:

*SEAT PAD* - a demand from the lovely Mrs_Bob was to carry a padded seat cushion, this pad is inflatable and actually surprisingly comfortable.  It rolls into a very compact size and comes with its own stuff sack.  From REI.  Too damn expensive for what it is, can't say there is a real value, but I can say that without it we probably wouldn't be taking this trip.


----------



## Melensdad

Doing some "test packing" of the backpacks.

Mine will carry the most, but is also has a 50% larger volume than those carried by Melen and the lovely Mrs_Bob so mine is going to have some room to spare.  I will also have some common items including: 

A first-aid kit, which takes up a surprising amount of room in my pack and weighs more than it should.  I think there is room to shave a bunch of weight off of the first aid kit by removing some of the less commonly used items and focusing more on blister control, some headache tablets, etc. 
A cooking kit, which is probably still over-kill and may get trimmed down a bit more.  I could drop the compact bowls that are stowed or even switch to a smaller pot.  For the most part I just want the cook kit for my coffee habit; we may be traveling in England but that does *not* mean that I plan to switch to tea.
Wine flask (lightweight/collapsable version)
Compass, Map, possibly a GPS too.

Both of the ladies will carry what they need but will be pretty much stuffed because they are 30 and 35 liter size packs.

Especially the pack carried by Melen since she will be taking back-up/emergency diabetes care items in the event that her insulin pump fails while we are on the trail.

Pretty much looked at the rain ponchos as un-needed.  We all have new rain suits and packs that have rain covers.  Poncho's are quick and light but miserable in wind, don't keep your legs from getting soaked, which leads to water running into the top of your boots, etc.  So the ponchos will stay home.


----------



## Umberto

BTW, there is never enough toilet paper, especially with water and food changes, then there's the beer. One can get Charmin in the little 3 packs, as well, and I'd get some wet-one packs, too. They work for hands and face as well as butts.


----------



## Melensdad

Umberto said:


> BTW, there is never enough toilet paper, especially with water and food changes, then there's the beer. One can get Charmin in the little 3 packs, as well, and I'd get some wet-one packs, too. They work for hands and face as well as butts.



I've never seen the Charmin!!!

We do have a travel pack of wet-ones, I guess it never made the photo shoot


----------



## Melensdad

Well did some 'test packing' yesterday.

I have a 25" tall backpack.  It will NOT fit into my 26" suitcase.  

Seems that a 26" suitcase is 26" long from the bottom of the wheels to the top of the handle, leaving me with a suitcase that is more like a 23.5" suitcase.  So I'm on a hunt for a duffle or rolling bag that I can stuff my backpack into and check into baggage.  We have to check our trekking poles (according to TSA) because they have carbide tips.  I've also heard horror stories about backpacks getting destroyed in baggage if they are not somehow wrapped in cellophane or enclosed in a duffle.

Back to REI again?


----------



## Melensdad

Buried somewhere back in this thread are posts about various different socks.

DARN TOUGH "Light Hiking" Merino Wool socks are the reigning champion of all the socks.  They work, they fit, they don't slip, they are comfortable.

Tied a bunch of others.  Some failed miserably.  Up until now only the Cabela's InGenius socks, which are a hybrid dual layer sock that is merino wool + a synthetic layer.

But I got a good deal on some *SMARTWOOL Phd Light Hikers*.  These are merino wool, with various panels of elastic that are strategically located to keep the socks from slipping or shifting around.  These are very comfortable socks.  Been testing them out during casual wear, but I've not tried them on a hike.  That may change today.  So far I would say that if these things prove themselves while hiking around the area then they may be eleveatd to (at least) the #2 position in comfort and function.

These are $20 per pair socks, this was a discontinued color, got them for $12.  Picked up 3 pairs, wish I had ordered 6


----------



## EastTexFrank

Smartwool socks used to be my favorites until you guys turned me on to Darn Tough.  I also have some In Genius socks from Cabelas.  

For hiking or walking, my order of preference would be Darn Tough, Smartwool and then In Genious.  For casual, about town, the Smartwool and Ingenious would swap places just because the In Genious look a little bit dressier that the SW.  Tell us what you think of them once you get a chance to put them to the test.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Smartwool socks used to be my favorites until you guys turned me on to Darn Tough.  I also have some In Genius socks from Cabelas.
> 
> For hiking or walking, my order of preference would be Darn Tough, Smartwool and then In Genious.  For casual, about town, the Smartwool and Ingenious would swap places just because the In Genious look a little bit dressier that the SW.  Tell us what you think of them once you get a chance to put them to the test.


I still love the DARN TOUGH socks for hiking.

The new SMARTWOOL "Phd" series of socks are really nice too.  I don't much like the other SMARTWOOL socks but the "Phd" series have several areas of elastic to keep your foot from moving around in the sock and keep the sock in place.  The version I purchased were "Ultra-Light" socks, which may be better for hotter weather than I expect to encounter in England.


. . . . . . . . . . . . . 


BTW, the lovely Mrs_Bob took all our backpacks over to a neighboring farm where she knows the lady.  Years ago she took quilting class from the lady.  She had her sew some patches onto each of our backpacks.  

I guess we have to go through with it now


----------



## Melensdad

Less than 30 days away now.

Melen's backpack is with her in North Carolina, it is mostly packed, just the last minute stuff and her rain jacket need to go into the pack.  She will be flying to England with me out of the Greensboro airport, via Philidelphia on May 7.

The lovely Mrs_Bob has her hiking gear all packed away, with the exception of her hiking boots, which she still wears for recreational walking.  She will we flying to London, direct flight from Chicago in about 2 weeks.  

My gear is pretty much scattered about.  When we go for trail hikes in the area it is my pack that is carried with water and sometimes a packed lunch.  I need to gather things up and pack them.  

All our packs will be stowed inside suitcases with our hiking poles.  The TSA frowns upon passengers carrying metal poles with sharp carbide points onto airplanes.  Some agents allow it, some do not.  So the only safe way to get expensive poles reliably to & from your destination is to pack them in luggage and check them through.


--------------- ++++++++ ---------------​

Well the government is clearly here to help us so I went to the TSA website to try to get an answer to the question.  I figured the TSA should be the final arbitor of this, right?

Here is what I found:

On the page of PROHIBITED items . . . http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/prohibited-items
Item* Carry-on? Checked?
*Baseball Bats NO OK
Bows and Arrows NO OK
Cricket Bats NO OK
Golf Clubs NO OK
Hockey Sticks NO OK
Lacrosse Sticks NO OK
Pool Cues NO OK
Skates (including ice skates and rollerblades) OK OK
*Ski/trekking Poles NO OK*
Spear Guns NO OK
For more information, please read our Traveling with Special Items section.

Then on another page with a graphic I found . . . http://blog.tsa.gov/2013/03/tsa-prohibited-items-list-changing_5.html ~~~but a disclaimer on the same page says the implementation th rules allowing the items pictured has been delayed~~~   *Photo from TSA at bottom of this post*


The most current PDF download of the TSA Prohibited Items brochure currently shows, on page 2, that Ski Poles are approved for CHECKED baggage *but NOT for CARRY ON into the cabin. *  Now if the TSA was logical they would either remove the graphic that I found on their website, or they would, in large red letters, or some other significant way, indicate that the graphic is NOT accurate.  But logic may be too much to ask of a government agency.

LINK => http://www.tsa.gov/sites/default/files/assets/prohibiteditems_brochure.pdf


----------



## Melensdad

*GEAR REVIEW:  BUCK Picnic Knife Set:*

Just a bit of a follow up on the BUCK knife that I bought.  It comes in a plastic sheath with a fork/bottle/can opener thingy.  Never used that fork thingy.  And the plastic sheath is bulky and hard to get unlocked.  

But the knife is awesome!  

We used it recently on our hike up Pilot Mountain, NC.  We liked it so much it is now in the kitchen and is one of our favorite knives.

The blade is incredibly sharp, and the serrations allow it to go through soft crusted bread, tomatoes and other delicate/hard to cut foods just as easily as it cuts through dried salami.  Plus the shape of the blade does effective double duty for spreading peanut butter or liverwurst with easy.  The handle is large and not toy like on so many picnic type knives, it gives plenty of leverage when needed.  This impulse buy turned into a year round favorite kitchen tool too.


----------



## Melensdad

I haven't been doing a lot of gear reviews because I have not been buying much lately.  But I thought I would touch on "technical fleece" layers.  I have several of these, each different.  Earlier in this thread there is a write up about a First Ascent technical fleece, which I like.  This one is about an ICEBREAKER brand.  I've also got Arc'terryx and Mammut.  Each is very different.

*ICEBREAKER Merino Wool Technical Fleece*

This is a 260 weight Merino Wool blend fleece.  It has a wool outer layer and a synthetic inner layer so it is very very comfortable, even against your skin.  Merino Wool is typically advertised by the "weight" with 150 weight Merino about the equivalent thickness of a cotton undershirt.  200 weight being considered a medium weight.  250 weight and above being considered a heavy shirt or light sweater weight.  So at 260 weight Merino this would be considered a heavy shirt/light sweater.  

This, like most 'technical' style fleece layers, is designed to be worn over a baselayer (undershirt) and/or under a shell/insulating layer.  In milder weather the fleece easily works as an outer layer garment. 

Most technical fleeces, therefore, fit fairly close to the body and typically don't hang loosely.  






This has 2 interior pockets on the lower abdomen, 2 exterior pockets (handwarmer) on the lower abdomen, and 1 upper chest pocket.  The chest pocket has side access so it works even when wearing a backpack.  The interior of the chest pocket also has a cord-pass-through for your iPod so you can run the earbud cord up inside your fleece.  






All of the zippers have cloth pockets that overhang the top edge.  That is a really nice feature on the main zipper for under your neck, and that makes it much more comfortable when fully zipped, but I'm not sure it really does anything special on any of the 3 pocket zippers.  The bottom side of each zipper pull is serrated for a positive grip, but the top side is embossed with the brand logo and sort of slick.  The serrations are a nice touch, but I prefer pull extentions made of cord with a plastic tab, easier to use with a glove than just trying to grab the zipper pull.  Although when not used with gloves its just a moot point.





The collar is NOT merino wool but is rather the synthetic fleece, and the red part feels like it is 3 layers thick, just below the red part of the collar is a double think area of merino that runs around the collar.  A nice touch when its cold.  





There are 2 hang tabs for drying it out.  One inside the collar and one on the bottom seam.  This is great for in-the-field drying from a tree, etc.


----------



## Melensdad

The journey begins.

The lovely Mrs Bob is now in London with my sister.  Melen and I will be there in 2 weeks after Melen's finals are complete and I load her dorm room stuff into a storage locker.


----------



## Melensdad

On the bright side, I don't think Hadrian's Wall runs through wooded/forest land.


----------



## EastTexFrank

You may pass a tree or two but no forests that  can remember.  

That sign reminds me of the winter survival course I took about a thousand years ago in the Scottish Highlands.  The point that was hammered home was that if you got lost or the weather closed in, STAY PUT.  Don't go blindly wandering around as nothing good will happen.  

I'm really looking forward to your reports and pictures from your trek.


----------



## Melensdad

Backpack is packed up, flying from Chicago tomorrow. Will start hiking across England on Sunday. Starting at the North Sea on the East coast and stopping when we hit the Irish Sea on the West cost. 

Most of the trip will be along the 2000 year old Hadrian's Wall (or what remains of it). 

Downside is that we are hiking into the prevailing winds, and if it rains we hike into the rain. 

Upside is that the sun will be at our backs until at least the late afternoons and by that time I hope to find myself in a pub with a cold pint of the local stout


----------



## Melensdad

Heavy fog across the entire area.

Left for the airport an hour early figuring traffic would be slow.

Got to the airport an hour early.

Flight is delayed 4 hours 

And so it begins . . .


----------



## Galvatron

Look on the bright side,security here in the UK is crap so you will be through customs in no time at all.

Weather in the UK is very blustery with outbreaks of rain....but it is the right temp for a stroll through the countryside with a backpack on.


----------



## Melensdad

Just left the KINGS CROSSING train station in London on the way up to Newcastle.  We spent a couple days in London visiting with my sister, B-I-L and my new nephew Jake.  

We should arrive in Newcastle just before 2pm.

The hike starts this afternoon when we get to Newcastle.  Today will only be 5 or 6 miles, all urban walking, basically from the shore in through town.  We spend the night there and start in earnest in the morning.

Drinking Starbucks and eating breakfast inside the station waiting for our train.


----------



## Galvatron

Welcome to the UK,when you got on the train at kings cross i live about the 4th stop up from there,if i had known i would have gave a wave lol.

You should be in for good walking weather,good luck understanding the northerners even i can't translate what they mumble on about.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Keep the reports coming if you can.


----------



## Melensdad

Galvatron said:


> Welcome to the UK,when you got on the train at kings cross i live about the 4th stop up from there,if i had known i would have gave a wave lol.


DAMN if I would have known I'd have planned to meet for a pint.



> You should be in for good walking weather,good luck understanding the northerners even i can't translate what they mumble on about.


Stopped in a pub and ordered a Guiness.

Damned if I could understand a damn thing the bartendress was asking me.  Took a guy at the bar to help me, he translated for me


----------



## Melensdad

Just got to the hotel at 7:30 tonight.  We arrived in Newcastle Upon Tyme about 1:30pm, walked to the hotel, dropped off our luggage and walked back out.  

Stumbled about a bit, got a little lost, found the correct bus and took a bus to WALLSEND and the museum/fort.  

My FitBit is claiming that I walked 21,458 steps, climbed 33 flights of stairs and walked 10.12 miles.  That is for the day.  So figure subtract off 3 miles for messing about the trains stations, getting lost, etc so we walked about 7 miles of the wall today?  I actually never walked on stairs, so the 33 flights that were recorded were just elevation changes as we climbed hills.  

Newcastle is an industrial town, so not very scenic.  The first 3 or 4 miles of the walk were along junk yards, industrial lands, shipyards, etc.  Eventually we moved into park lands and then along the river.  The river changed from toxic waste *(seriously there were warning signs)* to actually fairly lovely, with nice condo units, a small yacht harbor, etc.  We worked our way into the downtown area, where there are 8 bridges in a row, we walked under the first 3, then wound our way up to our hotel.  

We did stop at the yacht harbor and bought me a pint of Guiness Stout, Marcia got some wine, Melen got some Pepsi and potato chips.  We needed a quick break, it was already 5:30pm and we had not eaten since breakfast.

The hotel we are staying in is very nice.  But everyone is a bit crabby, while Marcia ordered room service I went off to the local wine shop, bought wine, Oreos and Pringles.  Got to have your priorities.

So at this point we have not actually done any "hiking," but rather we've just been urban walking on paved trails and the river walk.  Tomorrow I expect about the same thing.  We should hit the countryside the end of the day tomorrow?


----------



## Melensdad

Another day, more sore feet! 

According to my trusty FitBit we covered 27,736 steps, traveled 13.08 miles, had 260 "active" minutes (high intensity workout), and climbed the equivalent of 149 flights of stairs.  As it was, most of that vertical climb was in the last 2 miles of today's hike.  

We started in Newcastle and ended on the top of a freaking tall hill ... tall enough after the climb that I am surprised there was no snow on top ... in the village of Heddon Upon The Wall, which is really the first place where we see bits of Hadrian's Wall.  But we didn't see it.  

It was closing in on 6pm and we collapsed inside THE SWAN Pub for some much need rest and food.  Some of today's walk was very urban, it transitioned into suburban and eventually into rural countryside.  Some beautiful, some industrial, we even walked through a golf course, but most of the time we traveled alongside a river.  

We are now inside a beautiful B&B that was built in the 1700's with rooms that are large enough that you'd wonder how they were built in England.  Our bedroom is at least as large as our bedroom at home, perhaps bigger.  The bath is similarly generous.  Melen's suite is not quite so large, but still very large.  

Tomorrow we set off again, we've requested breakfast at 8am, hope to be on the road and walking about 9:30.  We have, if I remember correctly, 15 miles to cover tomorrow, but I suspect almost none of those  miles will be up any hill like we conquered today.

Photo below, Melen heading making her way uphill.


----------



## Melensdad

Just a fun photo, we stopped here for a pint of Guiness (for me) a half-pint of Carling (for Melen) and a Diet Pepsi for the lovely Mrs_Bob.

Melen is not amused that her mother is mocking her as a devil child.

FWIW, the weather has been excellent for walking, but with some heavy headwinds.  Temps have been between 50 and 60 degrees, but the effort of hiking has been keeping us warm enought, without ever over heating.  I've been wearing a lightweght wool shirt, wtih a fleece over that.  The fleece is a full zipper so I can raise or lower the zipper depending upon my effort, the wind, etc.


----------



## pixie

Thanks for the updates. Looks like fun.
The place names and pub names remind me of many British novels especially Martha Grimes whos books were all named after pubs.


----------



## Melensdad

Just about 12 miles today on foot.  We had 40mph winds all day today, blowing directly into our faces.  This afternoon the sky looked like something out of a Stephen King novel, the birds were flocking like an Alfred Hitchcock movie and the only structure in sight was a house that look like Disney's Haunted Mansion, and then the sky opened up and we were pelted with rain.  

I have to say that the Marmot​ brand rain jackets worked amazingly well.  The Swedes have a saying,_ "There is no bad weather, only bad clothing" _and to that I must suspect they wear these jackets.  They weigh only a few ounces, block the wind, breathe better than Gore-tex and were 100% waterproof.  We didn't bother to put rain pants on, those remained in our packs, but the wind was blowing so hard that when the rain stopped our pants dried before we got to our little Bed & Breakfast.  

Unlike the previous days, today was all rural walking, often through sheep and/or cattle fields, and occasionally cattle or little lambs came right up to us while we traversed the fields.  We did see our first bits of HADRIAN'S WALL this morning at the start of the hike, and then later in the morning the ancient VELLUM on the south side of the wall and the defensive ditches on the north side of the wall were visible . . . even when there was no wall in sight.  Sadly the English built a road directly over the top of the location of part of the wall in a less enlightened time, so there are long stretches where Hadrian's Wall​ no longer exists.  

Best bit of "kit" that I brought with me were my trekking poles, I used them extensively today and they really help with stability and maintaining pace.  I've been using LEKI trekking poles for a couple years and love them, Marcia uses them less frequently but has noted that they come in very handy, especially in steep areas.  Worst piece is the tiny Snow Peak camp stove, largely because it has been so windy every day that there is no way we could have stopped for a break to brew any coffee.  Its not that the stove wouldn't perform, its that the pot of water would BLOW OFF in the heavy gusts!  Seriously, today the sustained winds were probably 30mph with gusts easily exceeding 40mph.  Temps hovered between 45 and 50 F.  We have seen the sun only occasionally, and its warmth is welcome when it shows its face.  

Welcome to SUMMER VACATION in NORTHERN ENGLAND!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Well I am having TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES with the WiFi, my camera, etc so I can't seem to get to any more of my photos from today.

We did have a nice highlight when we stopped off at Vallum Farms, which is a food & craft community where all sorts of good things happen from gourmet food to fine art.  Its sort of in the middle of nowhere, actually not sort of, it is, in fact, in the middle of nothing.  But they smoke game animals, salmon, boar, turkey, etc in their own smokehouse, they also have a wonderful cafe, as well as a gourmet dining roomm.  

We stopped in out of sheer despiration.  We had been blown down, rained on, and we were hungry and thirsty.  I got their smoked platter, which had 3 different salads (small portions) some fresh Brie, some house smoked turkey, some LOX style smoked salmon and some DRY style smoked salmon.  Yummy yum yum.  And when we departed the rain had stopped _](for the moment)_ and we were at least partially refreshed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was good to get an equipment report.  I was going to ask you how things were working out.  

How's Melen doing?


----------



## Melensdad

We had no wi-fi for the past few days so its been hard to give updates.

We didn't walk along Hadrian's Wall yesterday, instead we walked away from the wall and went to Vindalanda, which is an active Roman excavation and museum that is a few miles off the path of Hadrian's Wall.  So we still got in plenty of walking because we had to get there.  We spent way too much time there, walked to the Northumberland tourist office and picked up a bus to the Roman Military Museum, 4 miles away ... spent too much time there and had to get a car to take us to our B&B in the next town.  So instead of walking 8 or 10 miles along the wall, we walked about 7 miles to/from the museum, etc.  

Today we walked 10.99 _(according to my FitBit)_, did a good bit of that along Hadrian's Wall, then we turned south and went about a mile and a half to Lanercost Priory.  Its made out of stones from the wall.  It was sacked by Scotland's Robert the Bruce, and then later it mostly destroyed by Henry VIII because it was a Catholic priory, the monks were scattered, killed or converted.  Later part of it was rebuilt and its now an Anglican church, a B&B and a fancy Tea Room.  So its become a tourist stopping point, a dining place for locals, etc.  

We continued our detour and took backroads and local woodland trails to get to our hotel tonight in Brampton.  We could have walked back to Hadrian's Wall but we were told about a wooded walk, which turned out to follow a little stream and was really a beautiful walk of probably a mile or more and made for a great diversion.  According to the hotel info Charles Dickens spent the night here.  Melen is staying in the SCROOGE room and the lovely Mrs Bob & I have the MARLEY room.  Brampton, at least the center of town, is like a picture postcard with lots of old buildings and little shops, inns and restaurants.  We opted for Chinese food.

Some of the areas we have been walking are very remote, others along highways, and sometimes through towns.  Some of the distances between towns have been pretty long, one of the days we ran 2 of our 3 2-liter Camelbak water bladders dry.  While England has virtually no 'wilderness' there are, for people traveling on foot, long empty stretches where water is inaccessable.  I've also noticed that heavy boots are common among the British hikers, the leather alpine style that were popular in the 1970's and honestly for good reason.  While the Hadrian's Wall trail is popular, it has some rugged portions, lots of walking over rocky terrain, and plenty of deep mud, especially after rains. We had horrific winds and rains a few days ago, every other day has been pretty nice, typically cool temps about 50.  Mostly cloudy, scattered sunshine.  We are all sun and windburned on our faces but wee've pretty much been wearing long sleeves, fleeces, etc so just our faces have seen any sun.  Hadrian's Wall follows some spectacular cliffs, which they call CRAGS here, the wall is often right along the edges, with hundreds of feet of dropoffs ... and no guard rails.  Apparently they understand its dangerous and simply don't walk to the edge.  

We walk into Carlisle tomorrow, then onto Bowness On Solway the next, where the wall terminates.  Actually we probably won't see much, if any, of the wall for the remaining path we follow.  There is a castle, a farmer's market and lots to see in Carlisle.    

We've honestly been walking so much that we have not had time to see a lot, other than fields of sheep and cattle.  Some of the views from the tops of the cliffs have been absolutely amazing.  We've met people from all over that we have seen over the past couple of days and run into them several times, and lots of dogs too.  Apparently Brits love to hike with their dogs!


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> It was good to get an equipment report.  I was going to ask you how things were working out.


Weather conditions change here amazingly quickly.  Daily I've been wearing a wool baselayer shirt _(various brands, all work fine, most are "150 weight")_.  I top the baselayer with a wool, full zip Icebreaker fleece.  If temps are moderate, but winds are high I slip on the Marmot Artemis rain jacket and use it as a windbreaker because the wind whips right though the fleece & baselayer combo.  The Atemis rain jacket has both 'pit zips' and long venting pocket zippers so its possible to get the jacket to breathe even during rare sunny periods when the winds are blowing.  There have also been several times when I've needed an insulating vest over the fleece and under the rain jacket.  The lovely Mrs_Bob and Melen don't like Merino wool so they choose synthetics, but the layering concept was still very similar.




> How's Melen doing?


She had one really bad day, but her blood sugar is all balanced to compensate for the level of activity and the time zone change and has been doing great ever since.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Excellent!!!

You're right about the weather.  I've never done any real hiking or hill walking down where you are.  All mine was done further north or further south in Yorkshire but the changibility of the weather is what gets most people in to trouble in our little mountains.  I've seen people start off on a beautiful sunny morning for a short day hike wearing tennis shoes, T-shirt, shorts and maybe a windbreaker and be in a world of hurt before noon.  And then there is the wind.  It's called a "lazy wind" because it doesn't go around you, it goes straight through you.  

I'm glad that you guys are enjoying it ... and that it's almost over.  

Did all your pre-excursion training help or could you have done it without it?


----------



## Melensdad

Made it to Carlisle about an hour ago.  Feet are a bit sore.  Of course its sunny now, but for most of the day it was windy, cold, overcast and with little bits of drizzle.  

Tomorrow we should walk to the water.  Melen made it all but the last 3 miles today, we stopped at a pub, called her a cab and sent her forward.  She had twisted her leg a bit and figured it was better to let her take a short ride than be in pain.


----------



## Melensdad

Light mix if SNOW and rain this morning before breakfast.

Should change over to rain and 50 degrees F this aftenoon.

Last day of walking.


----------



## Melensdad

And the end!  

Truth be told we skipped a bit and rode in a taxi for part of today, heavy winds, cold temps, and rain blowing in our faces . . . along with the fact that there is none of the wall remaining and we had to walk along a busy roadway . . . so we did a tiny bit of cheating on the wall today, but we did walk through Bowness-on-the-Sollway, visited a tea room and the old church in town (and I think we may have walked on every lane in the town too, then walked through Carlisle, tour the Carlisle Cathedral, visit some shops, etc so that made up for it.


----------



## Melensdad

For some reason I can only post 1 photo at a time with my iPad.  Also, all the good photos are actually on my camera, the only pictures I can post here are the photos that I snapped with my iPhone.  

But say hello to Scotland, that is the land beyond the water, only a few hundrd yards away.


----------



## Melensdad

By the way, this stuff is what kept me going when I got tired on the walk.  They had both caffinated and regular and both worked to give me a boost of energy (sugar buzz) .. I tended to drink the caffiene enhanced versions early in the day.

Melen also appreciated them.

Honestly they tasted pretty damn good too.


----------



## Umberto

The balls in the tree - mistletoe? 

I've not seen the cliff shots but will be going to REI soon and check them out.

That was a wonderful report of your trip. Thanks.


----------



## Melensdad

No idea what the balls in the trees are, they were the only trees we encountered that had them. Two trees, side by side, and somewhat haunted looking. 

The Clif shots and the GU gel shots should be found at any sporting goods store. I got them at Dicks.


----------



## Galvatron

Umberto you are correct it is Mistletoe within the trees.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bob, thanks for this thread. 

I've enjoyed the reports of your travels!  

Jim


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Bob, thanks for this thread.
> 
> I've enjoyed the reports of your travels!
> 
> Jim


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Bob, thanks for this thread.
> 
> I've enjoyed the reports of your travels!
> 
> Jim





EastTexFrank said:


>



I'll 3rd that Thanks!!!!   I've enjoyed the reports of your travels also. :


----------



## Melensdad

On the train to ABERYSRWYTH to meet up with Ice Queen


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> On the train to ABERYSRWYTH to meet up with Ice Queen



The adventure continues!

Please tell Anita we said hello.

Jim


----------



## Melensdad

According to my FitBit, taking a hike along Hadrians Wall yields the following information 

193545 steps 
655 flights of stairs
1803 "active minutes" of strenuous exercise (30.05 hours)
32,000 calories burned


----------



## Galvatron

Melensdad said:


> According to my FitBit, taking a hike along Hadrians Wall yields the following information
> 
> 193545 steps
> 655 flights of stairs
> 1803 "active minutes" of strenuous exercise (30.05 hours)
> 32,000 calories burned



Have you jumped on the scales to look at the numbers to see if it had any effect??

Not that you look like you need to lose any sir.


----------



## Melensdad

Galvatron said:


> Have you jumped on the scales to look at the numbers to see if it had any effect??
> 
> Not that you look like you need to lose any sir.



I could stand to lose 20# 

As for losing weight on this trip, I think I've been eating well enough that I won't get home any lighter.  We are sitting in Anita's  (ICE QUEEN) kitchen preparing a feast with her daughter, son-in-law and their kids.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Say Hello to Anita from us.  We miss her.


----------



## Melensdad

Have had 2 wonderful days in Nebo, Wales, UK with Anita (ICE QUEEN).  Got to meet her family yesterday and spent a fun afternoon & evening with them while they cooked an amazing traditional dinner and we all sat around in the kitchen _(basically getting in the way)_.

Of course, I did play with her Snow Tracs.  There are plenty of photos of her recreation of the prototype military Snow Trac here on the forums, and I've seen that one before.  Rumor has it that it may be going to be sold to another forum member (TOMMO) and at a nice price too.

What was new from my last visit here was an authentic *Royal Marines Snow Trac*, with some propery documents/photos to prove its history.  The canvas top is in sad shape and needs to be replaced.  Sprockets are in almost new condition so I suspect that those were replaced at some point before it was left to rot.  But it is in pretty amazing condition considering it was neglected.  I suspect it was simply forgotten because I could see no signs of abuse.  Restoration will be a fairly simple task, very little searching for parts, mostly cleaning, painting and restoring tracks.  It is a "big wheel" configuration with 2 tracks.  I knew the Marines originally tested small wheed Snow Tracs, and I knew they switched to big wheel at some point fairly early on.  Not sure the age of the unit, no manufacturer's ID plates could be found.

Also got to see an authentic military Snow Trac trailer.  I think the Marine/Engineer who designed it was fresh out of the pub with a napkin that had scribbles on it.  It's a tiny little trailer with the Snow Trac sitting high up over the top of the wheels.  I'm sure there was originally some way to lash the Snow Trac to the trailer but those were lost/broken off over time.  It will be a bigger job to restore the Royal Marines Snow Trac Trailer than to restore the Royal Marines Snow Trac 

Sorry, I haven't got photos of either.  Nor of her other toys awaiting restoration, which include her first car _(an old MG, not sure what model, maybe a TC or TD?), _her first love_ (a Triumph Spitfire with solid top/fast back)_, a Scamel truck named Lady Rose, 2 mid 70's Singer coupes, one of which is a proper factory ralley car, a 1930's circus wagon, an aging Land Rover ambulance and several other things I've forgotten to metion . . . And then there are DIXIE and her little trailer, which will be going to a military show in a couple of days.


----------



## Melensdad

Made it home.  Exhausted.  Need to adjust to the time change again (6 hours) and also have to pack up Melen and get her off to North Carolina for a 5 week summer session at the law school.  She wants some extra classes.

Give me a couple days to download all the photos from my camera, organize them, and I'll post up some better photos.  All the pictures I posted in this thead were simple snaps from my iPhone but I think I may have a bunch of better photos (_at least I hope I do!_) on my camera.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Umberto

I love those old Land Rovers, just could never fit in the cockpit. I miss the stick shift, too.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I've tried to upload photos several times.

Not happening.

Files are just so damn big they won't load.  

I posted a bunch on Facebook, if you are on Facebook and would like to see them then send me a private message here and tell you how to "friend" me on Facebook.


----------

